# obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio



## Palakis (Jun 1, 2017)

Palakis submitted a new resource:

NDI Input/Output plugin for OBS Studio - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio



> This plugin adds simple audio/video input and output over IP using NewTek's NDI™ technology.
> 
> Three integrations are currently available:
> - *NDI Source*: add NDI Sources into OBS like any traditional source
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## Eliott V. A. (Jun 2, 2017)

Wonderful Plugin, Really good Job !
Can you make a blackmagic output plugin ???
i know it's really not the same job than NDI, but it's the same kind of plugin.
If I can get a plugins really the same than yours do with output by scene and general output too to NDI and Blackmagic SDI it will be just more wonderful and you will be my man !

But your plugin it's a really a good job.


----------



## Purplekoolaidman (Jun 7, 2017)

Just want to say thank you for completing this. This NDI is really something amazing. It removes the need to duplicate my screen with a capture card which caused many issues due to using a 144hz monitor :D


----------



## Lombra (Jun 9, 2017)

So I get the jist of what this plugin does, but I have no idea what NDI is. Would this let me display the OBS preview screen in an OBS remote app?

Also since I have no idea what NDI is, any pointers on how to use implement it? I found their site, but they have a lot of products. No idea what I'm looking for?


----------



## dodgepong (Jun 9, 2017)

The name "NDI" implies that it is like SDI, or even HDMI, but over the network. It lets you transmit video over a local network with high quality and low latency. You can send your OBS preview out over NDI, and the open that preview using an NDI monitor program. There are several free tools from NewTek (the creators of NDI) that let you play around with NDI and will let you experiment with it in OBS: https://www.newtek.com/ndi/tools/


----------



## Sienna (Jun 19, 2017)

There are also a number of free NDI tools for macOS from Sienna
http://sienna.tv/ndi
Also on the apple app store.


----------



## chazragg (Jun 22, 2017)

seems to be an issue with audio from the NDI source when recording/live streaming. retrieving the NDI footage is fine and the audio works fine but as soon as i record from the NDI source the output is choppy audio.


----------



## Helgaiden (Jun 30, 2017)

Same here. I reported it over the plugin github issues page as well where others are having issues. It was also brought to my attention on a reddit thread i posted about this, and a youtube video i made about this (in the comments).

https://www.reddit.com/r/Twitch/comments/6kbz3k/streaming_with_separate_pc_via_obs_with_new_ndi/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AH_ECDLkKEA


----------



## Helgaiden (Jul 12, 2017)

quick update: a user on reddit sent me a tutorial video to post on the workaround that'll work for now in a pinch

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfCz_j3RD9I&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DarthScreech (Jul 26, 2017)

This is a very good Solution to play at 1440p 144Hz and Stream with 720p 60fps, if you dont want to buy a 1k Capture Card :D I have only one issue. When i play games, the Framerate in OBS (Gaming PC witch Outputs the NDI Signal) droppes down a bit at a view Moments, when the CPU goes 10% and higher. Anyone has tips ?!


----------



## Palakis (Aug 17, 2017)

Palakis updated NDI Input/Output plugin for OBS Studio with a new update entry:

obs-ndi 4.0.1



> This release fixes various annoying and show-stopping bugs.
> *Please note: this release still uses NDI 2.0.* Support for the new NDI 3.0 runtime is currently being implemented.
> 
> *Changes since 4.0*
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## KaJ (Aug 19, 2017)

Glad new options are coming out for us 144hz dual PC setups.  I have a few issues with it, even after 4.01:

The audio is ever slightly delayed and not completely in sync.
Discord is always in "Streamer Mode" because the NDI plugin is always running I guess, even when OBS is closed.  It's kind of weird.  When I uninstall NDI this issue disappears and my mouse movement feels more responsive


----------



## Palakis (Aug 20, 2017)

Palakis updated obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio with a new update entry:

obs-ndi 4.1



> *Changes since 4.0.1*
> 
> Update to NDI 3.0: brings support for NDI-HX along with major performance and bandwidth improvements
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Palakis (Aug 26, 2017)

Palakis updated obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio with a new update entry:

obs-ndi 4.1.1



> *Changes since 4.1*
> 
> Bug fix: no alpha channel from NDI Sources
> Bug fix: tearing at very high framerates
> *Windows, Linux and macOS Install instructions: *see the release page on GitHub.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Jérémy SIMON (Sep 1, 2017)

Does this plugin allow us to do "multiple encoding/streaming" with a single machine ?


----------



## GillyMoMo (Sep 4, 2017)

Jérémy SIMON said:


> Does this plugin allow us to do "multiple encoding/streaming" with a single machine ?



Basically all you have to do is run OBS with a preview and the NDI tool broadcasts like a display capture, at which point you can open another instance of OBS and use it to send casts. You can have multiple NDI casts pulled in to one machine and use that box to send out the stream. In fact there is even an android app that goes with this tool you can use. I haven't tested it out yet (It's 20.00$ in the play store), but I am certain it will be worth while. So in short yes, this negates the need for the nginx-rtmp (meaning not as many resources being used) in this regard. You'd still need it to push out to multiple places at once though (unless you run two instances of OBS).


----------



## Palakis (Sep 7, 2017)

Palakis updated obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio with a new update entry:

obs-ndi 4.1.2



> *Changes since 4.1.1*
> 
> Bug fix: interleaved video from Main NDI Output (fixed back to progressive)
> Bug fix: heavy tearing on video from Dedicated NDI Output
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## derbaderb (Sep 7, 2017)

wont install on my Mac.


----------



## Yagisama (Sep 7, 2017)

This installed perfect on my gaming pc (win10), but I can't manage to install it properly on my streaming pc (win7).
I can install everything, but after several hours of trying back and forth, I still can't get it to work. The NDI option is nowhere to be found in the 'Tools' menu and I can not add it as a source.

Anyone know if this thing works on Win7 at all, or is it something else that's giving me a hard time?

Thanks

Edit: Updated my streaming pc from win7 to win10, still doesn't work. I am confused.


----------



## r1gd (Sep 9, 2017)

The NDI Newtek has a portable "NDI Monitor", Can we somehow make the plugin also portable to match the OBS-studio portable version? 
(Right now we get the message "NDI Runtime not detected")


----------



## Ephoxia (Sep 9, 2017)

Not sure what is causing this issue but my stream is really choppy. It looks fine on both the Gaming PC and my Streaming Laptop but on twitch it's really laggy and choppy.
My settings are 1600x900 60fps, 6000 bitrate, h.264 encoding with fast preset. I'm not dropping frames and the CPU on the laptop goes to max 70%.


----------



## Yagisama (Sep 9, 2017)

Ephoxia said:


> Not sure what is causing this issue but my stream is really choppy. It looks fine on both the Gaming PC and my Streaming Laptop but on twitch it's really laggy and choppy.
> My settings are 1600x900 60fps, 6000 bitrate, x.264 encoding with fast preset. I'm not dropping frames and the CPU on the laptop goes to max 70%.


Try lowering the bitrate to around 3000 - 3500 and see if that helps. Twitch doesn't allow non-partnered channels to go above 3500 anyway.


----------



## Ephoxia (Sep 9, 2017)

Yagisama said:


> Try lowering the bitrate to around 3000 - 3500 and see if that helps. Twitch doesn't allow non-partnered channels to go above 3500 anyway.


They changed that, non partners can go to 6000 bitrate. It's not a network issue as i can stream from my Gaming PC using Nvenc at 6000 bitrate no issue but when doing it on the laptop using h.264 and NDI the whole stream is constantly lagging. And as i said i'm not dropping frames so it's not a network issue on the laptop either. And the CPU goes up to 70% usage but no higher.


----------



## Yagisama (Sep 9, 2017)

Yagisama said:


> This installed perfect on my gaming pc (win10), but I can't manage to install it properly on my streaming pc (win7).
> I can install everything, but after several hours of trying back and forth, I still can't get it to work. The NDI option is nowhere to be found in the 'Tools' menu and I can not add it as a source.
> 
> Anyone know if this thing works on Win7 at all, or is it something else that's giving me a hard time?
> ...


Found the issue. Looked through the log files and found this:
"[obs-ndi] CPU unsupported by NDI library. Module won't load."


----------



## wazer (Sep 11, 2017)

Really really nice plugin, however having FPS issues.

Running 1700x with 3600mhz ram cl15-15-15-35
1070 card and ssd on both systems.

I was testing with csgo, I had really bad frames on the gaming machine, usually I will have 350-400fps but with the obs and plugin running in the background it would drop to 100-150fps sometimes under 90 in rare scenarios.

Does it matter what output > encoder is set to or does it not use that at all?, any way to tweak this  or get fps optimized?

I'm planning on using this 1700x as server and encoder next month when 8700k is released.


----------



## APerfidiousDane (Sep 11, 2017)

Yagisama said:


> Found the issue. Looked through the log files and found this:
> "[obs-ndi] CPU unsupported by NDI library. Module won't load."



 Need a cpu that supports SSSE3. Other than that not sure what else the cpu requirements are.


----------



## thejdubb02 (Sep 14, 2017)

I had been using an older version of this plugin for some time and it worked great.  I recently upgraded to the latest version, installed the software required for NDI but not the new plugin does not show up as a source within OBS in either 32 or 64-bit version. I have tried both the installer and manually installing the files into OBS and neither work.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Maelas (Sep 17, 2017)

Comparing NDI to the normal way of connecting 2 PCs, is there a noticeable performance difference in terms of FPS or gpu/cpu load?


----------



## Chaskerr4 (Sep 19, 2017)

I'm looking to install OBS and this NDI plugin on a NUC computer and then attach a USB3 camera to the NUC.

The NUC is:

Brix GB-BXi7-4500 with a 1.8 GHz Intel Core i7-4500U (Haswell) CPU
It has 8GB and a 250GB SSD drive.
Windows 10 (although Linux might work as well)

I've been super impressed with the NDI plugin so far on i7 desktops and laptops. Anyone see a reason why this NUC computer running OBS Studio and this plugin wouldn't work? Transmit video 720/60P video.


----------



## Endyo (Sep 23, 2017)

Yagisama said:


> This installed perfect on my gaming pc (win10), but I can't manage to install it properly on my streaming pc (win7).
> I can install everything, but after several hours of trying back and forth, I still can't get it to work. The NDI option is nowhere to be found in the 'Tools' menu and I can not add it as a source.
> 
> Anyone know if this thing works on Win7 at all, or is it something else that's giving me a hard time?
> ...



I had exactly the same problem.  Got it installed on my gaming PC without any real issue.  Set up a stream PC that had Windows 7 and nothing I did made it show up.  Upgraded to Windows 10 and completely reinstalled everything and there's still nothing showing up at all related to NDI.  I have tried everything I can possibly think of and it won't show up.  It has the same files in the same folders in on both PCs.  I've looked at both 32 bit and 64 bit. Installed both from the windows installer and from the zip file.  Restarted multiple times.  I'm completely at a loss as for what the issue is... I guess I'm just going to continue searching for a solution.

Edit: I've gone so far as to completely copy all of the files including the appdata profile information over and it still isn't showing up.  Both OBS folders are identical.  I'm assuming this means that some required piece of this proces isn't installed on the stream PC.  I have no idea what that might be or why in any situation would it make the plugin just appear to not exist rather than just not function, but I'm hoping I can figure it out.

Seems the problem is here: https://github.com/palakis/obs-ndi/issues/33

The platform apparently requires a "CPU with SSSE3 instructions" which apparently isn't a number of older AMD processors including my old Phenom II 1090T.  I suppose that's some relevant information that may need added to the requirements for this plugin.  Even though it's old hardware, the idea here is to make a functional stream PC - and often stream PCs are old PCs from the very start.


----------



## Chaskerr4 (Sep 27, 2017)

Chaskerr4 said:


> I'm looking to install OBS and this NDI plugin on a NUC computer and then attach a USB3 camera to the NUC.
> 
> The NUC is:
> 
> ...



Yup this works. At least in my workshop. In the field? We'll see. 

Using Quicksync to record and buffer, with NDI streaming, 15-20% CPU utilization.


----------



## Palakis (Sep 28, 2017)

Palakis updated obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio with a new update entry:

obs-ndi 4.1.3



> *Changes since 4.1.2*
> 
> Bug fix: improper timestamp handling in source and main output (this can fix many sync issues)
> *Windows, Linux and macOS Install instructions: *see the release page on GitHub.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DoomSantos (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi, this is basically working for me, except its maxing out my network bandwidth which creates a choppy stream.
I'm assuming because OBS is outputting my full quality over the network or maybe something else?
I can't seem to work out how fix this, any ideas?


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 29, 2017)

NDI requires a Gigabit network to run properly. IIRC, NDI streams usually take up ~125 Mbps (though I may be misremembering).


----------



## DoomSantos (Sep 29, 2017)

dodgepong said:


> NDI requires a Gigabit network to run properly. IIRC, NDI streams usually take up ~125 Mbps (though I may be misremembering).



Ah yes, makes sense, the 2nd PC only has 100 on board and the switch i have between is also only 100.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## APerfidiousDane (Oct 1, 2017)

Interesting. My obs only uses about 72 Mbps when I use NDI and works fine so far.


----------



## Rewind (Oct 1, 2017)

I did a test stream and when i was streaming everything worked fine using NDI but the one problem was with the audio. It would have a couple seconds of delay and just repeat whatever audio was being output at the time. If i said a few words it would come out clear once but then like 7-10 seconds later it would completely repeat it and the same thing with music. I tried muting the mic or desktop sound on my main pc in obs and ofcourse i didnt hear anything and when i just muted the ndi audio on my other pc i didnt hear anything so im not really sure what to do. Any help?


----------



## DoomSantos (Oct 2, 2017)

APerfidiousDane said:


> Interesting. My obs only uses about 72 Mbps when I use NDI and works fine so far.



Oh well I went ahead and got a gigabit switch and a gigabit card for my other computer, seems no change for me.
Stream at 1080(mainpc) and 1080 (streampc), audio is fine but video is choppy, but soon as I change the mainpc to 720 (and leave the streaming PC at 1080) it streams fine.

I can stream 1080 better on the single of setup than dual, tried playing around with different priorities and encodings and not much change.


----------



## tristanwc (Oct 2, 2017)

Has anyone tried doing a two pc setup on a gigabyte network. I've did one encoding on H264 on streaming pc @ 5k bitrate & 720p60fps but the stream isn't really 60fps, more like 30fps even though it says its 60fps. Just wondering if on gigabyte ethernet it would make a bigger difference. I really want to try it on my other place where I live at with amazing internet: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/6669925319 (to show off Kappa)


Heres the example I did on PUBG: https://www.twitch.tv/videos/177578224?t=03m47s


----------



## APerfidiousDane (Oct 2, 2017)

DoomSantos said:


> Oh well I went ahead and got a gigabit switch and a gigabit card for my other computer, seems no change for me.
> Stream at 1080(mainpc) and 1080 (streampc), audio is fine but video is choppy, but soon as I change the mainpc to 720 (and leave the streaming PC at 1080) it streams fine.
> 
> I can stream 1080 better on the single of setup than dual, tried playing around with different priorities and encodings and not much change.



What purpose does setting the streampc to 1080 if it's being passed as 720?



tristanwc said:


> Has anyone tried doing a two pc setup on a gigabyte network. I've did one encoding on H264 on streaming pc @ 5k bitrate & 720p60fps but the stream isn't really 60fps, more like 30fps even though it says its 60fps. Just wondering if on gigabyte ethernet it would make a bigger difference. I really want to try it on my other place where I live at with amazing internet: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/6669925319 (to show off Kappa)
> 
> 
> Heres the example I did on PUBG: https://www.twitch.tv/videos/177578224?t=03m47s



looks smooth as 60 to me?


----------



## NekoMina (Oct 2, 2017)

tristanwc said:


> Has anyone tried doing a two pc setup on a gigabyte network. I've did one encoding on H264 on streaming pc @ 5k bitrate & 720p60fps but the stream isn't really 60fps, more like 30fps even though it says its 60fps. Just wondering if on gigabyte ethernet it would make a bigger difference. I really want to try it on my other place where I live at with amazing internet: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/6669925319 (to show off Kappa)
> 
> 
> Heres the example I did on PUBG: https://www.twitch.tv/videos/177578224?t=03m47s



Twitch reports it as 60 FPS, and it looks pretty smooth to me.  Twitch is good at reporting actual FPS when watching a VOD, dips and all.  What I do see is random pixelation during heavy movement, which is a bitrate issue and not really an issue with NDI.  That would be an issue with your stream quality settings.


----------



## DoomSantos (Oct 3, 2017)

APerfidiousDane said:


> What purpose does setting the streampc to 1080 if it's being passed as 720?



Well i don't want to pass it through as 720, i would prefer 1080, but when i do the stream stutters.
Both computers OBS display everything fine, the CPU usage goes up a little bit of course, but nothing over 50%.

MainPC: 720 + StreamPC: 720 = Live Stream fine
MainPC: 720 + StreamPC: 1080 = Live Stream fine
MainPC: 1080 + StreamPC: 1080 = Live Stream stutters
MainPC: 1080 + StreamPC: 720 = Live Stream stutters

i hope this makes more sense.


----------



## Ephoxia (Oct 3, 2017)

DoomSantos said:


> Well i don't want to pass it through as 720, i would prefer 1080, but when i do the stream stutters.
> Both computers OBS display everything fine, the CPU usage goes up a little bit of course, but nothing over 50%.
> 
> MainPC: 720 + StreamPC: 720 = Live Stream fine
> ...


I have the same problem, still haven't figured it out. CPU usage is fine, HDD/SSD usage is fine, Network usage is fine. I can't find whats causing the stutters. The preview on OBS on both PC's is fine too


----------



## NekoMina (Oct 3, 2017)

DoomSantos said:


> Well i don't want to pass it through as 720, i would prefer 1080, but when i do the stream stutters.
> Both computers OBS display everything fine, the CPU usage goes up a little bit of course, but nothing over 50%.





Ephoxia said:


> I have the same problem, still haven't figured it out. CPU usage is fine, HDD/SSD usage is fine, Network usage is fine. I can't find whats causing the stutters. The preview on OBS on both PC's is fine too



I know this is a silly question, but have you tested the streaming PC used in this case by itself? Some CPUs, despite being under maximum load, can still cause frame drops and other stuttering issues. I know, for instance, that my old Core i7 920 had these issues for whatever reason.

Just a thought to go ahead and try streaming content straight from that machine, if you haven't already.


----------



## Mrpac (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi i installed it and re istallded it on both pc, but when i start it on the gaming pc it dont seems to find it says like this in the log. 


19:04:32.605: [obs-ndi] hello ! (version 4.1.3)
19:04:32.605: [obs-ndi] Trying 'C:\Program Files\NewTek\NewTek NDI Redist\v3'
19:04:32.605: [obs-ndi] Found NDI library at 'C:/Program Files/NewTek/NewTek NDI Redist/v3/Processing.NDI.Lib.x64.dll'
19:04:32.618: [obs-ndi] NDI runtime loaded successfully
19:04:32.619: [obs-ndi] NDI library initialized successfully
19:04:32.632: obs_register_source: Tried to register obs_source_info with size 264 which is more than libobs currently supports (248)
19:04:32.632: Tried to register obs_output_info with size 176 which is more than libobs currently supports (160)
19:04:32.632: obs_register_source: Tried to register obs_source_info with size 264 which is more than libobs currently supports (248)
19:04:32.632: obs_register_source: Tried to register obs_source_info with size 264 which is more than libobs currently supports (248)
19:04:32.633: [obs-ndi] starting main NDI output with name 'OBS mrpac'
19:04:32.633: Output ID 'ndi_output' not found
19:04:32.633: Failed to create output 'main_ndi_output'!
19:04:32.681: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
19:04:32.688: No blackmagic support


----------



## DoomSantos (Oct 3, 2017)

NekoMina said:


> I know this is a silly question, but have you tested the streaming PC used in this case by itself? Some CPUs, despite being under maximum load, can still cause frame drops and other stuttering issues. I know, for instance, that my old Core i7 920 had these issues for whatever reason.
> 
> Just a thought to go ahead and try streaming content straight from that machine, if you haven't already.



I think I did this already in my many tests and it was fine, but I don't exactly remember, so I'll give it another go... when my internet is back, good old Australian NBN.

Thanks again for the help guys.


----------



## APerfidiousDane (Oct 4, 2017)

DoomSantos said:


> Well i don't want to pass it through as 720, i would prefer 1080, but when i do the stream stutters.
> Both computers OBS display everything fine, the CPU usage goes up a little bit of course, but nothing over 50%.
> 
> MainPC: 720 + StreamPC: 720 = Live Stream fine
> ...



Maybe your network has a hard time handling the transfer of 1080 to the streamPC? You may be able to check logs and see what's up.


----------



## SmartASCII (Oct 5, 2017)

I tried using NDI last night -- it started out okay but with a 50-100ms delay between video and audio. That's fine, that's something I could live with if it's impossible to avoid. However, as the stream went on across the next 3 hours, it became more and more out of sync to the point of 1.5-2seconds between video and audio. Then it finally just crapped out all together with audio stuttering and such.  

I'm using the latest NDI plugin, across a wired gigabit LAN with no internal network issues that I've been able to determine. Is this just something that cannot be avoided at this point with NDI or am I missing something?


----------



## NekoMina (Oct 5, 2017)

SmartASCII said:


> I tried using NDI last night -- it started out okay but with a 50-100ms delay between video and audio. That's fine, that's something I could live with if it's impossible to avoid. However, as the stream went on across the next 3 hours, it became more and more out of sync to the point of 1.5-2seconds between video and audio. Then it finally just crapped out all together with audio stuttering and such.
> 
> I'm using the latest NDI plugin, across a wired gigabit LAN with no internal network issues that I've been able to determine. Is this just something that cannot be avoided at this point with NDI or am I missing something?



Silly question time!  Are you certain both computers are strictly using wired networking? What encoder are you using on your gaming PC and your streaming PC?  What resolution and FPS target do you have set for both?  Is the network currently in use by other things as well?  Does the audio delay occur on the streaming PC BEFORE sending the stream data out to Twitch/YouTube/.Wherever it is you're streaming?


----------



## jtm57 (Oct 6, 2017)

We just *shipped *our iOS App with auto-generated scoring graphics based on NDI.  Works really well and, for our market (high school/college sports), a boon to video production. The OBS NDI Plug-In seems solid in our testing -- keep up the great work!  Here's the detail for any interested: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05718Bo_zlY

Many thanks to those who've worked on NDI and the OBS NDI Plug In. Great stuff.


----------



## jsl (Oct 10, 2017)

tristanwc said:


> Has anyone tried doing a two pc setup on a gigabyte network. I've did one encoding on H264 on streaming pc @ 5k bitrate & 720p60fps but the stream isn't really 60fps, more like 30fps even though it says its 60fps. Just wondering if on gigabyte ethernet it would make a bigger difference. I really want to try it on my other place where I live at with amazing internet: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/6669925319 (to show off Kappa)
> 
> 
> Heres the example I did on PUBG: https://www.twitch.tv/videos/177578224?t=03m47s


Have you tried it at your other place yet?  Could you check something? After you install the OBS NDI plugin and reboot, can you run a speed test and post your results?

I'm running a dual PC setup on a gigabyte network.  The ISP is AT&T, advertised 1Gbps up/down.  In reality, I'm getting about 800-900Mbps up/down.  However, after installed OBS NDI, my speed drops to <100Mbps, even without using OBS.  I already posted on Palakis' GitHub page regarding the issue, as well as submitted a support ticket with Newtek.  I just want to see if anyone else is experiencing the same issue.


----------



## Patrick Ewalt (Oct 11, 2017)

jsl said:


> Have you tried it at your other place yet?  Could you check something? After you install the OBS NDI plugin and reboot, can you run a speed test and post your results?
> I'm running a dual PC setup on a gigabyte network.  The ISP is AT&T, advertised 1Gbps up/down.  In reality, I'm getting about 800-900Mbps up/down.  However, after installed OBS NDI, my speed drops to <100Mbps, even without using OBS.  I already posted on Palakis' GitHub page regarding the issue, as well as submitted a support ticket with Newtek.  I just want to see if anyone else is experiencing the same issue.



*TL;DR: I think you are saturating that switch, especially if it is an integrated unit that routes/switches or routes/modems/switches.  You should get another gigabit switch for your NDI systems only, and uplink that to your main network or switch/router.  Creating a separate segment will alleviate the overhead and switching of the NDI which in my case can go up to 300Mbps+ (Each!) between the two clients.*

Are you using the integrated switch that is on the Router that AT&T provided?  It's possible that you are saturating that switch with more traffic than it can handle in a timely manner.  In my testing between two systems running at 1080P/60 Full 709 Color output, I nominally stream at 190Mbps and peak to 320Mbps just between those two boxes.  If you take that into consideration when talking about from a switching perspective, you're sending up at let's say 200Mbps, while another is receiving down 200Mbps.  Then at the same time if you're streaming out it's whatever that bandwidth is plus routing overhead on the CPU etc.  Anyway, my point is that maybe you should segment the network and see what happens.

What I did was move the two systems using NDI onto it's own Gigabit switch together, so I didn't saturate the segment with all my other devices and such that are on the routers' switch ports natively, I did this as a precaution just in case the NDI API utilized a lot of broadcasting and such, this way if it did I could limit the broadcasts to that segment with the NDI systems.  Then I uplinked that dedicated NDI System Group (Two PC's with OBS-NDI) Gigabit Switch to one of the gigabit router ports.  In this way I'm not using the switching of the router to facilitate the transfers of the NDI traffic, and those systems when broadcasting can easily send traffic to the router through the uplink, which is about 15Mbps from one system and 5Mbps from the other, the first going to restream.io, the second to twitch.tv.

In my opinion most consumer products especially integrated routers that feature switch ports, and even more so integrated router/modems with switching, they just don't have enough juice to sustain high Mbps traffic while efficiently routing at a high Mbps simultaneously.  In your case, if you're two systems (or more) are connected to the aforementioned integrated router/switch or router/modem/switch, I believe you are just oversaturating it above it's processing limit, which is resulting in lower throughput on the main WAN interface.  Any off the shelf decent gigabit switch should solve your problem, I use a simple TP-LINK TL-SG108E on my NDI segment, that then uplinks to my ASUS-RT-AC56R Router which is then uplinked on it's WAN interface to a Netgear CM-700 Cable Modem.  I'm subscribed for 300MbpsDL/35MbpsUL, and I can still pull that or more while streaming with NDI active and running both streams out.

I believe if you do this, the issue of limited bandwidth to the WAN/Internet should be resolved.  Unfortunately it does mean making a minor purchase ($35-$50USD), but well worth it!


----------



## tristanwc (Oct 12, 2017)

jsl said:


> Have you tried it at your other place yet?  Could you check something? After you install the OBS NDI plugin and reboot, can you run a speed test and post your results?
> 
> I'm running a dual PC setup on a gigabyte network.  The ISP is AT&T, advertised 1Gbps up/down.  In reality, I'm getting about 800-900Mbps up/down.  However, after installed OBS NDI, my speed drops to <100Mbps, even without using OBS.  I already posted on Palakis' GitHub page regarding the issue, as well as submitted a support ticket with Newtek.  I just want to see if anyone else is experiencing the same issue.



Hi, I haven't tested it yet. Currently changing the flooring of my other place so won't be able to test until a couple weeks I guess. But when I tried the ethernet there, the speed was the same as I posted before. Also in the startmenu I see the ethernet connected is 1Gbps while at the place I'm at currently shows 100Mbps and on my streaming pc the network % gets to 100% capped at like 100Mbps. I'll try to post logs and new vods on the other place asap.


----------



## tristanwc (Oct 17, 2017)

jsl said:


> Have you tried it at your other place yet?  Could you check something? After you install the OBS NDI plugin and reboot, can you run a speed test and post your results?
> 
> I'm running a dual PC setup on a gigabyte network.  The ISP is AT&T, advertised 1Gbps up/down.  In reality, I'm getting about 800-900Mbps up/down.  However, after installed OBS NDI, my speed drops to <100Mbps, even without using OBS.  I already posted on Palakis' GitHub page regarding the issue, as well as submitted a support ticket with Newtek.  I just want to see if anyone else is experiencing the same issue.



Here's a vod with the 1Gbps: https://www.twitch.tv/videos/183777810?t=02h24m18s. I notice the stream is a lot smoother since its not
limited, looks like it goes around the 140-160 range in terms of network usage in linked.

Here's what my network says: https://imgur.com/a/8fvTL.

And heres my internet speed: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/6713310482.

Its at night, not the best results, usually I get around 700 down 800 up.
EDIT: Updated vod with newer one and PUBG


----------



## steven_sc_claude (Oct 22, 2017)

Why is the ''NDI OUTPUT SETTINGS'' not in my tools?
Even though i installed it.


----------



## slimeball (Oct 29, 2017)

Will there be AMD support for NDI plugin?


----------



## Osiris (Oct 29, 2017)

It does support AMD cpus.


----------



## slimeball (Oct 29, 2017)

Osiris said:


> It does support AMD cpus.



My 2nd PC is using an AMD Phenom II X6 1100T on Windows 10 and I’m not picking up my first PC.


----------



## Osiris (Oct 29, 2017)

Let me expand on that, it supports AMD cpus that support the SSSE3 extensions, which the Phenom's do not.


----------



## zewtastic (Nov 2, 2017)

Pardon my ignorance, but where exactly does this get installed to? The instructions are a bit vague.

I ran the installer but it also says in the install instructions "copy the contents of the archive to the root of your OBS Studio installation folder."

What files makes up the archive, and which path is the root?

I assume the "archive" means ALL files included under the directory "NewTek"? Does that mean "newTek\new tek NDi redist\ v3"?

And is root? The plugin folder under "obs-studio\plugins\64bit"?

UPDATE:
I figured it out. needed the additional DL from the GIT hub. My bad. I just installed the Runtime. Got it working now.

And bought the app for IOS. Seeing live video from my ipad and iphone is wild.


----------



## solidservo (Nov 6, 2017)

Can I set the NDI bitrate somewhere?

For some reason the OBS NDI stream uses just 15 to 25Mbps on my 1Gbps LAN. As a result, the NDI stream that reaches my streaming PC looks slightly worse than NVENC on the gaming PC.

When I copy files between my Gaming PC and the Streaming PC then it does take use of the full 1Gbps, so the network connection / switch is not the issue.

Gaming PC is a Ryzen 1800x
Streaming PC is a Inter core i7 6700k


----------



## Grid21 (Nov 8, 2017)

Is this plugin a regularly maintained plug? I just recently discovered it and I am already really in love with this plugin and I am now going to be a continued use of this resource for my streams and streaming systems.


----------



## MateuszekXDD (Nov 12, 2017)

Hi,pleas help me.When im trying to take screen from my streaming pc to the gaming,it works,When im trying to do this other way,it doesnt.Just a little red dot appears on the left top corner of the streamers pc obs and when i try to click it,it disappears.


----------



## Roberto Musso (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi
The OBS NDI output does not support alpha channel
it could be possible to support it?

thank you


----------



## HeartBreaker_TV (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey there,

I love this as it's allowing me to give the capture card I've been using back to my nagging brother :) haha.

Question:
I'm finding the image quality to be much grainier than before using NDI. I've managed to fix it up a bit by raising my bitrate to 5k from 3.8k, but it still gets a bit pixelated at times. Apart from this, I've my gaming and stream PC to 720x60. I have the stream PC performing on slow CPU preset and I have my gaming PC bitrate (although idk if it even matters) sitting at 36k since it doesn't actually go live.

Is the only solution to continue to push the bitrate higher? Or is there a setting change I'm missing to allow for better quality?

*EDIT: *Reviewing the VOD, I'm finding the more movement in the video, the blockier/less clear it gets. That's bitrate, yeah? (https://www.twitch.tv/videos/204870976)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nctt- (Nov 30, 2017)

hello, im facing a problem that my streaming pc can only detect the ndi source via wifi.
if my streaming pc is connecting to the same router via cable, then it cannot detect the ndi source.
is there any workaround for this?? or anyone facing the same issue?
thanks


----------



## Herolordman (Nov 30, 2017)

Using 2 8700k PCs with a 1080 ti, and the stream to the stream PC is sluggish. I cant even do 1080p60 without the receiving OBS PC looking very sluggish. To reiterate, the OBS preview and the recording is sluggish (like low framerate). The game plays fine on the gaming PC, so its not that.


----------



## Greg Vaganza (Dec 7, 2017)

Hey folks,
I'm posting my question because I currently don't know a better channel to ask for any advice, If I'm wrong, sorry.
My Question:
I've got a Laptop (OMEN by HP – 15-ce014ng/ i7-7700HQ/16 GB SDRAM / Nvidia 1060)
) and a Desktop PC (i5 4570 4x 3.20GHz/16GB ram/Nvidia 970) both have SSE4.1 and seem to have on chip grafics and both are running an up to date Win 10 64 Bit Professional. Both have the current version of OBS and the latest Version of the NDI for OBS Plugin.
Because of the i7 & 1060 in the laptop I thought of using it for gaming and the i5 PC for stream rendering. With my current capture card (AVerMedia Live Gamer HD Lite) I'm not really satisfied so I wanted to give NDI a try. Currently I'm facing the following "problem": If I send a stream via NDI from my PC i5 to my Laptop i7 everything is fine, size sound an so on. If I want to send the stream from the Laptop to the PC (which is my preferred setup) I only get a black screen and no sound combined with the "frame" in the OBS overview seems to be just 1 Pixel which i have to manually resize. The Video configuration in both OBS laptop & PC is of course identical. 
So my question: Do you have any ideas to solve this? Or do you perhaps know of any configuration issues or perhaps hardware requirements my laptop i7 does not have but my PC i5 has so the sending from PC i5 to Laptop i7 works but not vice versa?
Thanks a lot for your efforts.
Have a good time and a nice advent, if it matters for you,
Vaganza.


----------



## Palakis (Dec 16, 2017)

Palakis updated obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio with a new update entry:

obs-ndi 4.2



> *Changes since 4.1.3*
> 
> macOS releases now use the NDI runtime installed from the redistributable.
> Source:
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## jtm57 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hats off to the developer for this fantastic resource. In our deployment, works like a champ.
My wish list:  lower CPU burden. Our implementation takes five low frame rate, low bit rate NDI receivers. Each consumes ~15% of CPU bandwidth on an Win10 i7-7500U @ 2.70 GHz


----------



## HisDivineOrder (Dec 21, 2017)

First, thanks for making this.  It's awesome and the promise of it is amazing.

Thing is, I'm having some trouble and I'm hoping someone can give me some advice on where to look on what I might be doing wrong.  I'm having no problem with the regular plugin to OBS.  But I can't seem to make the "Filter" option for Dedicated OBS for a single source work.  I've went into the filters, set it up on a source (Elgato 4k60 Pro) and set up an NDI Source to receive the signal on the other PC.  

The video is sending (as represented by the bandwidth being used) but the video is never received, not by the PC I've set up to do it or even other PC's I've tried.  Audio is working.  I've also tried NDI Studio Monitor and ISOcorder and no program is able to receive the NDI coming from the Dedicated OBS option as a filter on the capture.  That being said, if I send everything (overlays, everything) via the conventional NDI send option, it works perfectly, so my NDI setup seems to work perfectly... except for the one NDI thing that seems available but doesn't work.  Again, the audio is sending.

Why would the regular NDI out work but not the source filter version?  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Methanoid (Dec 24, 2017)

Malwarebytes flagging the windows installer exe as malware, specifically, Adware.Tables.Generic


----------



## Stroopwafel (Dec 29, 2017)

Im getting an error on the second PC with obs_source_set_async_unbuffered - obs-ndi.dll both Systems on 64Bit, i7 intel based CPU and both a 1070. Any clue?


----------



## BOLL (Jan 1, 2018)

I usually record with 4 audio channels (mix, game, me, voip) for post edit mixing, I noticed the NDI transfer only pipes the first channel/full mix. Is this a limitation in the protocol or OBS capture sources? Would be fantastic if I could keep the separate channels during the transfer but realize it's only connected to recording in OBS so perhaps it's unfeasible.


----------



## lebaston100 (Jan 1, 2018)

BOLL said:


> I usually record with 4 audio channels (mix, game, me, voip) for post edit mixing, I noticed the NDI transfer only pipes the first channel/full mix. Is this a limitation in the protocol or OBS capture sources? Would be fantastic if I could keep the separate channels during the transfer but realize it's only connected to recording in OBS so perhaps it's unfeasible.


In the latest version of the ndi plugin you can add a "dedicated ndi output (audio only)" filter on every audio source.


----------



## BOLL (Jan 2, 2018)

lebaston100 said:


> In the latest version of the ndi plugin you can add a "dedicated ndi output (audio only)" filter on every audio source.


Hrm... I first added the filter to all my audio sources, got nothing to appear on the encoding machine. Restarted OBS, all dedicated inputs reset to the default NDI name, which meant only one item appeared when listing NDI sources. I removed them all to see if I could add and rename one at a time, but if I click "Apply" to save a new name OBS crashes -_- I'm attaching the last log, if that is useful for the dev, now I have to sleep :P


----------



## lebaston100 (Jan 2, 2018)

BOLL said:


> Hrm... I first added the filter to all my audio sources, got nothing to appear on the encoding machine. Restarted OBS, all dedicated inputs reset to the default NDI name, which meant only one item appeared when listing NDI sources. I removed them all to see if I could add and rename one at a time, but if I click "Apply" to save a new name OBS crashes -_- I'm attaching the last log, if that is useful for the dev, now I have to sleep :P


FYI: We have already created a bug report for this crash: https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/issues/74


----------



## tehMorag (Jan 2, 2018)

Loving the plugin for pushing the whole canvas out for capture.
1080 canvas get about 135mbps - 4k runs around 270mpbs (had to hand edit OBS profile file to get this canvas size)

Is there any specs on what encoding settings are being used?
Would love to try and push any feed out at the highest bitrate/color space I could for capture.

Threw this test together as well to see the difference in color capture
For each bar -- Top is capture card (HD60Pro) - Bottom is NDI plugin






Only issues I have come across (while using the NDI filter) is feeding it some wacky (non 19:6/4:3) resolutions and changing them on the fly.  This will cause OBS to soft crash (with error logs) or become unresponsive to the point I have to close it via task manager.  I also had it where OBS on the computer that was picking up the feed(s) also be unresponsive and had to hard quit via task manager.

Biggest value I see from the filter is the possibility of sending the literally cleanest info for any source (windowcapture/gamecapture/browser source) regardless of resolution. Any chance this could happen in the future?


----------



## manuel77 (Jan 3, 2018)

Hello, I have problems with the installation of the plugin

I have OBS Studio 20.1.3 installed.

I have tried both types of installation (the recommended and the zip) and without result. Once installed the plugin in any of the two types of installation, when running OBS I am left running in the background, I can not go to the interface of the OBS. It remains executed in the background

I have to close from the task manager and uninstall the plugin and the NDi so that I can work again OBS normally

my computer is (not is Amd):

intel i7 6700k with 32gb ram in win10

Any ideas?


----------



## manuel77 (Jan 4, 2018)

please help me? of the three computers that I have at home, in two if I can install, but in my main computer it will not let me. When installing the plugins and restarting when running OBS, the OBS remains in the background without running. Uninstall the plugin and let me run the OBS !!!!!


----------



## Pascal51882 (Jan 5, 2018)

Is it possible that ndi sends only in 720p to my second PC? 
I don t want to change the settings in obs studio because than my records would be 720p too. 
So is there an option or a trick?


----------



## tehMorag (Jan 6, 2018)

Pascal51882 said:


> Is it possible that ndi sends only in 720p to my second PC?
> I don t want to change the settings in obs studio because than my records would be 720p too.
> So is there an option or a trick?


Open up a second version of OBS and have that canvas set to 1280x720.
Where your recording version canvas is still sitting at the resolution you want.
Regardless, it would be a double CPU hit since you are encoding it 2 times.


----------



## bagoogamonkey (Jan 6, 2018)

Hello, I have a question that I desperately need answered...

The situation:

-My gaming PC is connected to my Ethernet cable to the Internet, as well as another separate router via WiFi.
-My laptop, which I want to use as a streaming PC, is connected to that same router via WiFi, since it has no Ethernet ports through which to connect. (if need be I can buy a USB to Ethernet adapter, but I'd rather not)
-The two computers are 100% connected to each other via the WiFi network, and they can ping each other perfectly fine.
-They both have OBS with the NDI the plugin installed correctly.
-The issue is that when I set my gaming PC or streaming PC to be NDI outputs, they can't see each other. I can add an NDI source on both machines, but they don't see each other no matter what I do.

I've tried:

-Restarting both programs and machines.
-Binding the gaming PC's network to the WiFi IPs (I've tried all 5) (Screenshot: puu.sh/yVKp5/6124c4254e.png).
-Disconnecting my Ethernet cable and exclusively using my WiFi connection on my gaming PC.
-Allowing OBS exceptions in both firewalls.
-Disabling both firewalls.

Does anyone have any suggestions at all? I'm really drawing a blank and it seems like every time I get close to fixing anything relating to computers it just breaks in a new way :(

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Pascal51882 (Jan 9, 2018)

tehMorag said:


> Open up a second version of OBS and have that canvas set to 1280x720.
> Where your recording version canvas is still sitting at the resolution you want.
> Regardless, it would be a double CPU hit since you are encoding it 2 times.


This is no real option for me. 
If I want to record the next day I have to change the settings every time..


----------



## NekoMina (Jan 9, 2018)

Pascal51882 said:


> This is no real option for me.
> If I want to record the next day I have to change the settings every time..



This isn't true at all.  You could set up two different folders running portable versions of OBS, that way the settings for each instance will always remain the same.  Though to be honest, I'm not sure why it would "not be an option" to have to do a quick change of profiles whenever you need to switch things up...


----------



## Pascal51882 (Jan 10, 2018)

Its not just switching. 
Its go intonsettings. 
video...

And if i forget it it is crap 720p


----------



## Daniel_tele (Jan 11, 2018)

Any chance of supporting Alpha channel?  It would be greatly beneficial.


----------



## lebaston100 (Jan 11, 2018)

Daniel_tele said:


> Any chance of supporting Alpha channel?  It would be greatly beneficial.


The NDI Plugin supports alpha channels for the dedicated ndi ouput filter and the ndi input. As obs renders the main output on a black background there is no alpha on the main output.
Also see here: https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/issues/68#issuecomment-348092609


----------



## scottieg (Jan 12, 2018)

Hello friends,
I have been streaming Overwatch/HotS over the past two weeks from OBS to Twitch. I was trying to stream from my gaming computer alone at first, but had to turn my graphics down to low and was still getting very choppy results. Now I am using an older PC as a streaming PC and using OBS/NDI to get the input. The video is coming across well, but my viewers say audio appears to be 1-5 seconds delayed. The stream usually starts out with no delay, and then gets progressively worse throughout the session. I notice I get this message in my log often: "adding 21 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 21 milliseconds" even after turning off device timestamps. I have posted in the NDI Github & Reddit a few times and have not received response, so I am trying here. 

Another question, does it matter if we have notification/alerts set up on gaming pc vs stream pc? I currently have my scenes set up on my gaming PC. Didn't think that would matter, but thought I would ask.

Setup: 
Computer A (Gaming): 
CPU - i5-6600K (base clock)
GPU - GTX1080
RAM - 16GB
OBS A settings - 
Output ~ rescale to: 720p; encoder: x264; rate control: CBR; video bitrate: 4500; Audio: 160
Audio ~ 48khz
Video ~ base: 2560x1440; rescale to: 1280x720; bicubic 16samples; 60FPS
In Advance - Audio - audio monitoring device - should i have this at default and checked "disable windows audio ducking"?

Computer B (Streaming): CPU - 
CPU - i7-2600
GPU - AMD Radeon HD 6670
RAM - 12GB
OBS B settings - 
Output ~ rescale to: 1280x720; encoder: x264; rate control: CBR; video bitrate: 4500; audio: 160
Audio ~ 48khz
Video ~ base: 1920x1080; rescale to: 1280x720; bicubic 16samples; 30FPS (thought this was at 60, will change to 60...)
Avanced Audio Properties: Monitor & Output OBS A; Monitor Only Desktop Audio
NDI Source: Bandwidth Highest, Sync Internal

Uploading Logs from Computer A (Gaming PC - I see "Adding 23ms of audio buffering).


----------



## Klesk Reaver (Jan 14, 2018)

I have a few questions about using the NDI plugin that don't seem to be clear

On the gaming PC I play games at 2560x1440 but I will stream at 1920x1080 60fps from the streaming PC

How exactly do I set up the "Video" settings in OBS on the gaming PC?
Base (Canvas) Resolution
Output (Scaled) Resolution
Downscale Filter
FPS

Do these settings need to be the same on the streaming PC or just match the Output Resolution and FPS of the gaming PC?

Also do any of the settings in the "Output" area of OBS do anything on the gaming PC? (such as Bitrate etc)
or are they ignored?

edit: I assume setting up the gaming PC Base Resolution and Canvas Resolution to 2560x1440 would send a 1440p video feed over the network to the streaming PC, the streaming PC then need to use a Base Resolution of 2560x1440 and Output Resolution to 1920x1080.. Is this a better way to go? or is it better to have the gaming PC scale the Resolution down to 1080p before sending it over the network?


----------



## JasonVP (Jan 14, 2018)

I've been experimenting with the Dedicated NDI Output audio filters.  The challenge I'm running into is that they're not retaining their individual NDI Names.  I set them in the filter dialog (different name per audio source), and hit the "Apply Changes" button.  That works all well and good; the NDI client on the other PC sees the new names.

The problem is: if the source OBS restarts, the NDI Names of each filter is reset to "Dedicated NDI Output".  Which screws everything up.

Can we get that fixed?  Having separate audio channels will definitely allow me to use NDI more seriously.  Right now I just can't given the massive sync issues.


----------



## Palakis (Jan 16, 2018)

Palakis updated obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio with a new update entry:

obs-ndi 4.2.1



> *Changes since 4.2*
> 
> Bugfix: crash when changing NDI name in the dedicated output filter settings
> Bugfix: NDI name not saved in dedicated output filter settings
> *Windows, Linux and macOS Install instructions: *see the release page on GitHub.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## BOLL (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks for the update :D now I can actually use this with the way I use OBS! 
Regarding this fix though...

Bugfix: NDI name not saved in dedicated output filter settings
I get the names to save for the session, so I can have multiple audio streams go to my recording/streaming PC no problem, super nice! But, the names do not save across sessions. Every time I restart OBS they are reset and conflict again (as they are the same). I'll add this to the tracker at Github :)

Cheers!


----------



## Palakis (Jan 19, 2018)

Palakis updated obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio with a new update entry:

obs-ndi 4.2.2



> *Changes since 4.2.1*
> 
> Bugfix: filter's NDI name not saved on exit
> Bugfix: filter's NDI name empty when created
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## BreakTV (Jan 25, 2018)

Hello guys i have a major isues with this, i setup it betwin my gaming and streaming pc all good but the streamin pc doesn't capture the sound even the green bars are woking on ndi source on streaming pc....


----------



## Parallax Abstraction (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm having a very frustrating time getting this working properly with 1080p60 on two PCs and a network that should be able to handle it. I don't mean to just post a link to GitHub but I started a discussion there and I'm hoping to just get it a bit more visibility here too: https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/issues/100. I'm sure there's a solution to this that I just don't see.

Thanks!


----------



## RHSJack (Feb 2, 2018)

BreakTV said:


> Hello guys i have a major isues with this, i setup it betwin my gaming and streaming pc all good but the streamin pc doesn't capture the sound even the green bars are woking on ndi source on streaming pc....


My problem is my setup works until will randomly cut audio. So yesterday everything worked like a champ. Today, not having changed anything, my mixer shows audio coming through NDI Source but I don't hear anything. Mixer is set to Monitor and Output. Thoughts?


----------



## RHSJack (Feb 3, 2018)

Here are screencaps of my settings and my OBS console. Anyone on here who can figure out what happened and why I can't get audio from my gaming PC? It worked before but suddenly decided not to. I just updated to 4.2.2 and the issue is still there.  Here:
https://imgur.com/yqooYQj
https://imgur.com/yqooYQj
https://imgur.com/CUmVv32


----------



## RHSJack (Feb 3, 2018)

One more, bc I duped a link LOL
https://imgur.com/mG0Oerj


----------



## Andrew Pealock (Feb 5, 2018)

Hey Palakis! I noticed earlier today when trying to install the latest version of NDI for OBS (v 4.2.2) that Malwarebytes Premium flags and quarantines the installer as Adware.Tables.Generic. I believe this is due to the NDI Redist. installer being packaged into the plugin installation. I just wanted you to be made aware of this. The quick fix for me was to just disable MWB during the installation and re-enable it once the plugin finished installing. Thanks for all of your hard work!


----------



## FalconFan1 (Feb 6, 2018)

I have a friend who is using the NDI plugin and his stream from the very start is having the audio perfectly out of sync (about 3 seconds) but the video syncs perfectly. I've tried many things me having him change the sync (internal/network) method worked for about a day before it had no effect on the outcome. Any Ideas on how to fix it? Im out of ideas...


----------



## dnuttall (Feb 8, 2018)

On Windows 10/64 with:
OBS 21.0.1
obs-ndi

I can make a test pattern show up in the NDI Studio Monitor and then activate the NDI Source in OBS where the test pattern shows in OBS.

How do I then substitute my JVC GY-HM200U which is "visible" to the Windows machine as IP 192.168.0.8.
Do I stream to the NDI monitor or ???
How do I make the NDI studio monitor "discover" the camera?

TIA....this is my first day trying to integrate these technologies!
Dave


----------



## XpoZe (Feb 11, 2018)

What kind of connection do I need to run this ?   I have a 100 download 10 upload connection.  Will that work for this at 1080p 60 fps, or am i better off trying another method for dual pc?


----------



## jtm57 (Feb 12, 2018)

Kudos to the author, this is a great resource. Stable, functional, easy to use in OBS. Wish list items: (1) eliminate the install restart and (2) reduce CPU utilization.


----------



## Darren Clarke (Feb 13, 2018)

Having the audio sync issue now myself. Tried the fixes but longer the stream goes, worse the sync issue becomes. Was perfect for a few weeks but its defo back with a vengeance now.


----------



## Shphrd (Feb 14, 2018)

Darren Clarke said:


> Having the audio sync issue now myself. Tried the fixes but longer the stream goes, worse the sync issue becomes. Was perfect for a few weeks but its defo back with a vengeance now.



Can confirm. I have the same issue. If i restart both OBS instances it runs fine for right at 15 minutes. Then my audio starts to lag and before you know it, the capture on the second machine turns into a slide show. Both OBS instances still read 60 FPS and I'm not getting any encoder errors, but as soon as a lot of movement is in the frame, it chops up like crazy.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## regstuff (Feb 18, 2018)

Was wondering how many channels of audio NDI supports? Would it for example support the 5.1 surround option?


----------



## Shahula (Feb 24, 2018)

I've started using the NDI plugin which is fantastic tbh. Only issue: I have game and microphone audio in my preview window but as soon as I start recording or streaming on my streaming PC, all audio vanishes. Anyone know how I can solve this? Thank you :)


----------



## Beast96GT (Feb 26, 2018)

scottieg said:


> Hello friends,
> I have been streaming Overwatch/HotS over the past two weeks from OBS to Twitch. I was trying to stream from my gaming computer alone at first, but had to turn my graphics down to low and was still getting very choppy results. Now I am using an older PC as a streaming PC and using OBS/NDI to get the input. The video is coming across well, but my viewers say audio appears to be 1-5 seconds delayed. The stream usually starts out with no delay, and then gets progressively worse throughout the session. I notice I get this message in my log often: "adding 21 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 21 milliseconds" even after turning off device timestamps. I have posted in the NDI Github & Reddit a few times and have not received response, so I am trying here.
> 
> Another question, does it matter if we have notification/alerts set up on gaming pc vs stream pc? I currently have my scenes set up on my gaming PC. Didn't think that would matter, but thought I would ask.
> ...



Just an observation, but why would you be encoding the output from computer A going to computer B?  It would seem that defeats the purpose of using a second PC to offload the encoding because you're still encoding on the gaming PC--and overloading that Core i5.  I just use preview to send over the content. I know that doesn't answer all your questions, but that just struck me as odd.


----------



## Beast96GT (Mar 2, 2018)

My previous post got me to thinking about a question I have about the NDI plug-in (which is incredible, BTW, thank you, Palakis!!).

Will the plug-in use the OBS down-scaling functionality before it sends it to the streaming PC, or does it just send the raw capture data from the source?   I would think down-scaling it before it gets sent would help bandwidth and encoding performance. Thanks!!


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 2, 2018)

Without looking at the code, my guess is that if you're outputting the NDI source using an OBS source filter, it is not downscaled, but if you're using the normal NDI output from OBS, it uses your OBS video downscale.


----------



## Beast96GT (Mar 2, 2018)

dodgepong said:


> Without looking at the code, my guess is that if you're outputting the NDI source using an OBS source filter, it is not downscaled, but if you're using the normal NDI output from OBS, it uses your OBS video downscale.



I guess I don't understand the difference in output methods.  Currently on my game PC I just go to Tools->NDI Source Settings and check the output box and just leave the preview going and the streaming PC will pick it up as a "NDI Source" source and encode it.  Is that the "normal NDI output" you're talking about?  

And I guess I failed to realize that Palakis made the plug-in open source (does it have to be?).. that's awesome as well.


----------



## tiba (Mar 11, 2018)

Guys i need understand one thing.

How PC command the quality of stream?

Gaming PC or Streaming PC?

Im trying stream with the specs ->

Gaming PC 
I7 7700k + 1070 + 16gb

Streaming PC
I5 7400 + 960 + 8gb

I just want know, how of the two pcs i setup my quality, on gaming pc or streaming pc.
Actually im setting up same config on about pcs.


----------



## Beast96GT (Mar 13, 2018)

dodgepong said:


> Without looking at the code, my guess is that if you're outputting the NDI source using an OBS source filter, it is not downscaled, but if you're using the normal NDI output from OBS, it uses your OBS video downscale.



Hey Dodgepong, thanks for your help.  One last thing.  Hopefully simple question without having to look at the code:   
Would the scale setting (in this case, Lanczos) be applied to a scaled game capture (BF1) in the OBS Preview?   My logic is that BF1 would be scaled using Lanczos before it's sent to the streaming PC via NDI in the OBS Preview.  Does this scaling setting require encoding or would it be applied before NDI sends it out while OBS is in preview mode?   (and does that make sense?  :D )


----------



## Beast96GT (Mar 13, 2018)

tiba said:


> Guys i need understand one thing.
> 
> How PC command the quality of stream?
> 
> ...



The quality would be set on the streaming PC which is doing the encoding and uploading it to the service.  With an I5 7400, I think 720p@60 / x264 veryfast (depending on the game) would be the best case scenario.


----------



## tiba (Mar 17, 2018)

Beast96GT said:


> The quality would be set on the streaming PC which is doing the encoding and uploading it to the service.  With an I5 7400, I think 720p@60 / x264 veryfast (depending on the game) would be the best case scenario.



Thanks for the answer.


----------



## darthclide (Mar 18, 2018)

Computer 1 = Windows 10 OBS Studio with NDI
Computer 2 = Ubuntu 17.10 with NDI

Why is it that sometimes Ubuntu refuses to accept output from Windows, but Windows is always ready to accept output from Ubuntu? It is really frustrating to click output on windows, and then randomly after some restarts ubuntu randomly shows the data coming from windows...


----------



## darthclide (Mar 18, 2018)

And now upon further review I noticed I have Studio running on Windows, but not Ubuntu. Uninstalled OBS on Ubuntu, and installed OBS Studio. Your packages to install somehow were uninstalled with vanilla OBS, but now when I try to install them again, A. NDI does not show up in OBS Studio, and B. When I restart the computer, these packages are somehow removed/uninstalled.

*Edit* Apparently I don't even need to restart. As soon as I finish installing your applications, if I double click the debian file again, it shows that they are not installed (because 'install' button is show, not 'remove'


----------



## ZipIce (Mar 18, 2018)

I have an issue.

Want to stream gaming pc to stream pc.
Problem, Gaming PC cannot output to Stream PC.
Gaming PC can receive input from Stream PC and it-self.
Stream PC can also receive it's own output.
Gaming PC has a dedicated Nvidia Graphics card and no integrated gpu.
Stream PC has an integrated intel gpu, but no dedicated graphics card.

Both PC's were at one point connected via switch to router, did not achieve desired result.
Both PC's were then moved to the router, did not achieve desired result.
The stream PC was being remote accessed and assume that was an issue; I hooked it up to a monitor and still didn't get the desired result.
I went through the logs and I seen nothing indicating that something had went wrong. 


As I was typing this I checked Windows Firewall... Added OBS 64 to the approved in advance settings.
Now it works... (facepalm)


----------



## Palakis (Mar 19, 2018)

Palakis updated obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio with a new update entry:

obs-ndi 4.2.3 (OBS 21.1 and above)



> *Changes since 4.2.2*
> 
> Bugfixes:
> Fixed several memory leaks in source, filter and output.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## NetoHikari01 (Mar 19, 2018)

hello I have been having problem with the NDI plugin 
i have my system specks and logs if you can help me


----------



## Andrew Pealock (Mar 21, 2018)

Is there a donation page that we can give some money towards the development? I was searching all over github but could not find it. Thanks!


----------



## Palakis (Mar 25, 2018)

Palakis updated obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio with a new update entry:

obs-ndi 4.3.0



> *Changes since 4.2.3*
> 
> New source sync mode: "Source Timing". When selected, it makes use of the frame timestamps as provided by the remote sender.
> If you run into A/V desync issues in your two-PC OBS streaming setup, give this sync mode a try on the streaming computer.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Palakis (Mar 25, 2018)

regstuff said:


> Was wondering how many channels of audio NDI supports? Would it for example support the 5.1 surround option?



It supports up to 7.1 surround! Tested it to make sure, and both source and output support surround. 7.1 is the upper limit though, because the max channels limit is hardcoded to 8.


----------



## Palakis (Mar 25, 2018)

G4mer1808 said:


> After installing the NDI Runtime I get slow internet. I have a 400 mbit connection and now I only get around 100 mbit. I have not fond any way to fix this problem and even uninstalling  the runtime didn't fix it and I know for sure that the NDI runtime is causing this problem as I have also tested it on another computer. Can somebody help me?



The NewTek NDI Runtime installer changes some Windows networking settings, but I'm not sure why they're doing this. Anyway, have a look at this comment: https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/issues/59#issuecomment-337799303


----------



## Palakis (Mar 25, 2018)

Andrew Pealock said:


> Is there a donation page that we can give some money towards the development? I was searching all over github but could not find it. Thanks!



I should probably setup a donation button or something. In the meantime, I can provide you my PayPal address via PM.


----------



## botao (Mar 27, 2018)

Hoping to have more Video quality settings! Higher bitrate and higher framerate!
And maybe im wrong but I found my stream with NDI soemtimes not seem to be true 60fps, I am guessing it is using variable frame rate to save some bandwidth？It will be great if I can select or see what bitrate or framerate I am using.
(sorry for my bad 3ngIand)


----------



## nesbej (Mar 27, 2018)

What determines the resolution of the NDI Output? I ask because my main PC is at 1440p and I'd like to do the downscaling there since it has more resources to spare. Does NDI output only the raw video (aka 1440p) or does it follow whatever OBS has set in the Video settings tab?

If I want the 2nd PC to only do encoding and not any scaling, how should I have the Base(Canvas) and Output settings on the respective PCs?


----------



## Palakis (Mar 27, 2018)

botao said:


> Hoping to have more Video quality settings! Higher bitrate and higher framerate!
> And maybe im wrong but I found my stream with NDI soemtimes not seem to be true 60fps, I am guessing it is using variable frame rate to save some bandwidth？It will be great if I can select or see what bitrate or framerate I am using.
> (sorry for my bad 3ngIand)



NDI has no bitrate control (expect high or low in source settings) and doesn't do any variable framerate at all. The unstable framerate can be caused by several factors. I suggest you to check your OS, software, hardware and network for possible bottlenecks and interference.


----------



## Palakis (Mar 27, 2018)

nesbej said:


> What determines the resolution of the NDI Output? I ask because my main PC is at 1440p and I'd like to do the downscaling there since it has more resources to spare. Does NDI output only the raw video (aka 1440p) or does it follow whatever OBS has set in the Video settings tab?
> 
> If I want the 2nd PC to only do encoding and not any scaling, how should I have the Base(Canvas) and Output settings on the respective PCs?



The resolution of the main NDI output uses the output subsystem of OBS, and hence uses whatever resolution is set in Output Resolution. Same applies to the framerate.


----------



## botao (Mar 28, 2018)

Palakis said:


> NDI has no bitrate control (expect high or low in source settings) and doesn't do any variable framerate at all. The unstable framerate can be caused by several factors. I suggest you to check your OS, software, hardware and network for possible bottlenecks and interference.


Thanks for the advice! Is it possible in the future to have even higher bitrate?


----------



## aditrex (Mar 28, 2018)

Hello guyz i recently bought second pc and im trying to stream from it but for some reason the cpu usage goes crazy as soon i start ndi plugin i know it should be enough for x264 endcoing but for some reason cpu usage goes crazy here are the specs from both pc

gaming pc 
amd r5 1600@ 3.9ghz 
16gb ddr4 2933mhz
gtx 980 ti
ssd 250gigs and 1tb drive

Secondery streaming pc
intel xeon x5650 3.6ghz
6gigs ddr3 ram
1tb hard drive
radon x1300 very old graphics card which i asuming is the problem 

so i dont have any other graphics card to install right now trying to get another one but isnt like im encoding stream on cpu like you dont need gpu at all? or im wrong here im using like 720@ 60fps at 4500bitrate with veryfast preset and cpu usage goes 100% which i belive is unrealistic for 6 core xeon processor at 3.6ghz


----------



## Andrew Pealock (Mar 28, 2018)

aditrex said:


> Hello guyz i recently bought second pc and im trying to stream from it but for some reason the cpu usage goes crazy as soon i start ndi plugin i know it should be enough for x264 endcoing but for some reason cpu usage goes crazy here are the specs from both pc
> 
> gaming pc
> amd r5 1600@ 3.9ghz
> ...



Could you possibly screenshot your task manager (or even better Process Explorer) and upload that? I am curious to see the actual numbers and usage patterns. Something definitely seems to be out of line.


----------



## aditrex (Mar 29, 2018)

i know netwrok is maxed out cuz i still dont have swtich but im getting that aswell but that should inpact my performance on streaming pc


----------



## aditrex (Mar 29, 2018)

the funny part of this this is already like 100% usage without outputing the stream or playing games which is unbeliveble


----------



## aditrex (Mar 30, 2018)

i got my problem solved with gtx 750 ti lol it was old gpu that was choking my performance


----------



## BroBase (Mar 30, 2018)

So this is weird. Since I installed the NDI plugin I had issues with some internet services (like 50% of them) where my connection allowed me to use only 20% of my true speed. After trying everything to fix this (including new hardware and cables) I threw in the towel and gave in to reinstalling. Guess what: fixed!

UNTIL I installed the NDI plugin. Now my issue persists in the same way as it did before. Is this a common and fixable issue?

EDIT: apologies, I should do more research before I post, someone else fixed the problem to the issue which is:

_all you have to do to reset your TCP settings as they were with a fresh windows install is:
netsh int tcp reset_


----------



## kllswitch (Apr 3, 2018)

is there a way to specify a certain network card for the plugin to use? I have a 10gb network card directly linked to my streamPC that id rather use but not have to disconect my regular gigabit card every time?


----------



## jon smith44 (Apr 3, 2018)

I have a PTZoptics 20X SDI Gen 2 camera and a 12x camera and a few questions about NDI

1) The NewTek Studio Monitor performance is too poor for use in a live broadcast (is everyone noticing this)? It incurs around 100ms of delay but using something like OBS results in half that! Those are figures from just reading the NDI stream using Studio Monitor/OBS. Unfortunately, once you use OBS to output a new (mixed) stream over NDI, and receive it on other systems, you're looking at 200ms of delay (if using OBS to read it) or 300ms if using the Studio Monitor on the receiving system. This are figures on machines and wired networks that have tons of headroom, so I am surprised if this isn't impacting everyone. Any recommendations here for getting the OBS NDI output to be snappier? I've have tried all bandwidth settings (lower has the same latency but is sending much less data) and hardware acceleration settings (no impact on latency)

2) I was trying to troubleshoot a black screen/OBS on the receiving computers for a couple of hours before I found out it toggling the "async" checkbox got the stream working. I know there has been talk of removing the checkbox as it is "unneeded" so could someone suggest why this got things working? I'm using Windows 10 on all machines, and I am pretty sure the firewalls were all off.


----------



## Mathew Rempel Rempel (Apr 3, 2018)

when I try to install this on my stream pc I get "unable to register the DLL/OCX: RegSvr32 failed with exit code 0x3". Any idea how I can get this to install?


----------



## FitzKred (Apr 7, 2018)

Is that a form of False Detection? (Version 4.3.0)
https://www.virustotal.com/#/file/7...64a835bac46260c58e7e78293cc909dcd7a/detection


----------



## jakehunter1128 (Apr 15, 2018)

hi, thanks for the plugin. I have a capture card and its painful and impossible for me to get it duplicate to 60hz. when I test out the plugin yesterday, it was good and no frames drop on obs. however, my stream looks kinda choppy, I have a 500mb down and 20 up. I am just wondering whether my upload speed is enough for this plugin. I am in canada and currently with rogers. The max upload speed that i can get is 30 mb up with rogers. Morever, I have both pcs plugged into ethernet cable. Is there any other work around without buying another 144hz monitor?   
Thanks in advance. Everything appears to be simple and easy, but more and more problems keep showing up. Feelsbad


----------



## Andrew Pealock (Apr 15, 2018)

jakehunter1128 said:


> hi, thanks for the plugin. I have a capture card and its painful and impossible for me to get it duplicate to 60hz. when I test out the plugin yesterday, it was good and no frames drop on obs. however, my stream looks kinda choppy, I have a 500mb down and 20 up. I am just wondering whether my upload speed is enough for this plugin. I am in canada and currently with rogers. The max upload speed that i can get is 30 mb up with rogers. Morever, I have both pcs plugged into ethernet cable. Is there any other work around without buying another 144hz monitor?
> Thanks in advance. Everything appears to be simple and easy, but more and more problems keep showing up. Feelsbad



Do you have a link to your stream? Perhaps if I could watch it, I might be able to diagnose the problem a bit more accurately. Glad you like the plugin! Palakis has been working really hard to keep it updated!


----------



## jakehunter1128 (Apr 15, 2018)

Andrew Pealock said:


> Do you have a link to your stream? Perhaps if I could watch it, I might be able to diagnose the problem a bit more accurately. Glad you like the plugin! Palakis has been working really hard to keep it updated!


thank you for the reply. Unfortunately, I cant do any tests. I am on my way to mexico attending a wedding. I should be back in 7 days. Is there an upload speed requirement for it to work? Is 20mb upload enough (I stream at 720p 30fps   gaming at 1080p 144hz)


----------



## Will Sperling (Apr 23, 2018)

Hello! I love using this plugin. I had a thought the other day about using a 2nd nic dedicated for the NDI traffic. Has anyone set up their NDI traffic in this way? Thanks!


----------



## Lord_Ralex (Apr 23, 2018)

Will Sperling said:


> Hello! I love using this plugin. I had a thought the other day about using a 2nd nic dedicated for the NDI traffic. Has anyone set up their NDI traffic in this way? Thanks!



I did this before, however I did it using different networks as a whole to get it forced through a certain NIC.

However, unless you're pushing 4k 60fps, you're not really going to max out the 1Gbps line (I have actually done 2 machines as a target from a single NDI source doing 1080p@60 without any noticeable impact on online gaming) (also done 4k@60fps, it was getting high usage, but wasn't being throttled by the NIC)

I've stuck with using just the single NIC on the source machine, however I push to a target machine which has LACP set up to with 4x 1Gbps nics.


----------



## futurion (May 2, 2018)

The latest 4.3.0 obs-ndi plugin uses NDI 3.0 which has also multicast support. I tried to play a bit with it but I was unable to setup multicast NDI output from OBS. I tried with multiple clients on a single machine, as well as with many different PC's in local network. So my question is, does latest obs-ndi support multicast NDI output from OBS and how is it possible to set it up if it's supported?
Just a thought maybe, I tried VLC's NDI output and it seems it's onl unicast as well. Then I tried latest vmix 20 and that one actually has NDI multicast output enabled.


----------



## futurion (May 3, 2018)

I'll add to my previous post. It seems obs-ndi supports multicast just fine, but it has to be setup inside NDI-Tools 3.0. So, the users should install first NDI-Tools, enable there multicast output with specific IP address, then start OBS with ltest obs-ndi plugin, etc. These steps are not obvious, maybe it should be nice to write some tutorials for others. :)

Secondly, the issue still remains with all mikrotik routers. I Tried many different routers and switches, but the issue remains with Mikrotik RouterOS. I'm not sure what's the issue really, but the stream with ffmpeg-ndi simply won't start. There's visible network traffic in resources monitor, but the ffmpeg just stays initializing, without starting the real transfer. Is there some specific protocol or firewall rule that has to be enabled on mikrotik routers specially for that? I read about NDI using bonjour/mdns protocols which maybe are not supported in routeros at all. Can this be an issue? Are there maybe some additional ports that has to be open?

Thanks again...


----------



## luizfaf (May 3, 2018)

Hello, thank you for the plugin.
I just got my 1gbit switch and everything is fine except my gaming PC CPU usage. With OBS open and idle, it takes ~4% of usage, while streaming it goes up to ~9%. But with NDI enabled, it goes up to ~15% of CPU usage, that just kills the point of using this plugin. I see people talking about saving ~5% of CPU with NDI, so it's something with my PC. How could I check what is the cause of that?


----------



## Anthony Kresse (May 14, 2018)

NOT TRUE 60 FPS POTENTIAL FIX

Hey everyone! Noticed a lot of comments about how the stream doesnt look like true 60 fps when streaming from PC1 to PC2 via NDI.

My fix that I feel like makes OBS and NDI run smoother is on my gaming PC under video settings, I select my output video resolution to 1440x810 instead of keeping it 1920x1080.

Stream PC then receives the 1440x810 video and I scale it to fix screen and set the stream PC video outout to 1280x720.


----------



## ferkelz (May 16, 2018)

Hey guys. Tried installing this on the latest version of OBS (21.1.2) and the NDI stream option is not showing up in my 'Tools' menu. I've restarted the pc after install and can't think of a further way to troubleshoot this. Please help?


----------



## Methanoid (May 21, 2018)

FitzKred said:


> Is that a form of False Detection? (Version 4.3.0)
> https://www.virustotal.com/#/file/7...64a835bac46260c58e7e78293cc909dcd7a/detection



Malwarebytes also flags and quarantines all versions of this plugin as malware, specifically as "Adware.Tables.Generic"

EDIT: The .EXE packages get flagged, the .ZIP do not.


----------



## slavoniCSniper (May 28, 2018)

Hello, I just tried NDI for the first time yesterday. First I tried it with my older laptop that is connected to my home network over the WIFI. Everything was working, my laptop could see my main PC as NDI source and add it. Then I tried the same thing with my newer laptop that is connected to my home network via etherner cable. I did everything the same as with the older laptop but my newer laptop cannot see my my PC desktop as source name in NDI when I want to add it BUT my main PC dekstop can see this laptop so I get like only one way communication. I tried to disable firewall, no success. I installed the same OBS version, same obs-ndi plugin I restarted both computers. I tried to reset my network settings.  Any ideas what could be wrong if I can see my laptop from my main PC where I am gaming but I can't see my main PC from laptop where I'd like to stream? I don't think there is anything wrong with my main PC as I could see it as a NDI source from my older laptop that was connected over WIFI. Thanks for help guys


----------



## Aquanimus (May 28, 2018)

the command "!ndi" leads to a wrong link, might wanna change that on the Discord. It leads to the download section of version 4.3 instead of 4.4.

Cheers,
Niklas


----------



## Andrew Pealock (Jun 11, 2018)

Scan Converter 3.5 just dropped this weekend! I can still use the current version (4.4) to take sources from the network that are running Scan Converter version 3.5 and it seems to work fine. I would love to see you update the output module to the new runtime! Thanks for all of your hard work buddy!


----------



## alexan92 (Jun 17, 2018)

Hello.
I´ve problem getting this to work, I´ve reinstalled windows (new installation of OBS 21.1.2 & NDI plugin & NDI 3.0 Runtime) on my both PC´s (gaming & streaming) 
I can verify that OBS find plugin from tools - NDI output settings on both PC
I can verify that on my gaming PC when I´m adding game monitor & select the game I can see it from my preview on my gaming PC in OBS
I can verify that on my streaming PC when I´m adding source "NDI source" I have the correct "sourcename" of the gaming PC however I do NOT see the preview from OBS nor does audio/video transfer to streaming PC OBS, from gaming PC just a black screen, tried to ctrl F to max out the scene window but no success

Have I missed anything?


----------



## K0NVICT (Jun 20, 2018)

I suddenly started getting a slight audio desync. Just started ab a month ago... both video game/cam video are out of sync w the mic audio/game audio.

I DO have 1GB FiOS internet, both PCs hardwired via cat6 cable into modem.   Both OBS/NDI up to date on both PCs

Here is my exact set up I have been using for about a year with no issue.  However suddenly audio became out of sync.

Gaming PC: i7-7700k, 16GB RAM, 1080ti. Using VM Banana as mixer. Shure XLR Mic plugged into DBX 286, I to another mixer that I will eventually plug all audio into/from. As of now though, all audio is sent to VMBanana

Gaming PC OBS: 9 SCENES, all Timestamps unchecked/not selected in audio, in advanced audio, only track 1 selected. x264 - Audio is at 44.1hz.  Also havent used Webcam since it started lagging/desyncing

Streaming PC: i7-7700k, 8GB RAM, GTX 960.

Stream PC OBS: 1 scene - Ndi input. Timestamps unchecked/not selected, in advanced audio, only track 1 selected. x264 streaming in 720p at 5000 CBR.  Audio is at 44.1 Kb

Now I do have all my audio coming from gaming PC, BUT I have been doing it for well over a year and never had an issue w desync. However within the past month it started happening.

Idk how to share log files? Or I'd do that haha.

Also, I did just recently get 144hz monitors, could that me the cause?

Any suggestions?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## AlRayes_BRN (Jun 21, 2018)

Hey guys

Im using NDI to push my content from a gaming PC to a Streaming PC but I noticed that the frames are not 60fps (even though both OBS softwares on both PCs are stating that the video is 60fps) ..

Any solutions for this? I do have 1Gig connections and router .. the resolution of my feed is 3440x1440 @ 60 and is downscaled to 1720x720p @ 60 on my streaming PC for Twitch

Using game capture

Gaming PC:
4790k + Titan X Pascal + 32gigs of RAM + asus ultrawide monitor with gsync (100hz)

Streaming PC:
1700X + 1050 Ti + 8gigs of RAM

Thanks!


----------



## GoobleGaming (Jun 25, 2018)

Hey. Anyone here have experience with using NDI on obs? I have issues with it. I can find my NDI sources on both PC's but nothing shows up on either of them. I use cable ethernet cable on both my pcs and have the obs and NDI versions up to date but still cant see anything on the obs on either.


----------



## AMDPhenomIIX4945 (Jun 27, 2018)

Good day. When will the CPU support AMD Phenom 945? The plugin does not appear in OBS (((


----------



## Harold (Jun 27, 2018)

I doubt it ever will. There's underlying instruction set requirements that the phenom line doesn't support.


----------



## Palakis (Jul 6, 2018)

Palakis updated obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio with a new update entry:

obs-ndi 4.5.0



> *Changes since 4.4*
> 
> *NDI updated to version 3.5*: improved source discovery and networking
> *New feature: Studio Mode Preview Output*
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Palakis (Jul 6, 2018)

Palakis updated obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio with a new update entry:

obs-ndi 4.5.1 (macOS hotfix release)



> *This release is a hotfix for macOS users only. For the latest Windows and Linux releases, see obs-ndi 4.5.0*
> 
> *Changes since 4.5.0*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Andrew Pealock (Jul 10, 2018)

Thank you for the quick turnaround on the v4.5 update, works flawlessly for me. The new runtime is much more efficient! Also, I was using this plugin at a LAN party to live switch between like 4-5 computers at a time. Here is a link to the VLOG! Thanks again!

Link:  https://youtu.be/WuzH5Mw_6ng?t=120 (I do the rundown around the 2 minute mark)


----------



## Patrick Ewalt (Jul 13, 2018)

Palakis,

Thanks again so much for your hard work on this plugin, it has truly been invaluable to me and my workflow.  I've hit a snag on 4.5.0 with some serious regressions, I'm not sure where, but it causes me to have significant encoder lag and drops, especially if the GPU hits even a small 1-5 frame stutter such as when a game shifts scenes or whatever and the GPU is taxed to 100% for a brief moment, normally the encoder would catch up or drop and get back in line, but now with 4.5.0 the encoder forever stalls and starts dropping everything, not drops to the network, drops from the renderer to the encoder.  So I reverted back to 4.3.0 and things are fine.  So I'm not sure where the issue lies.  If you need further info or some logs, let me know, I'd be happy to get that together for you.  :)

Again, great work, keep it up!  I know the new runtime works a lot better, but in my case there is something amiss.  Using all the new NDI tools under the new RT seems OK, but with all these crazy windows issues as of late, and GPU drivers still catching up, it could all be in that mix.  I'm using an RX-480 on an i7 960 with 24GB of DDR3 on an X58 platform, using 18.7.1 Radeon drivers (latest).  If that helps. I know my lack of AVX support doesn't help :(

Anyway, thanks again, and hopefully we can figure this one out.  :)

Patrick Ewalt
AKA Spikeypup


----------



## optimizer (Jul 17, 2018)

How do I actually get the best quality out of this? Im using two computers, what settings should i have on my gaming rig when sending it over to my stream rig?


----------



## Goatgarien (Jul 17, 2018)

I have my main pc and my streaming pc both hooked into the same router/switch
Rainmeter is telling me that i'm using around a GB a minute.
This is completely local right?
I'm worried about comcast's dumb monthly 1TB limit that they put on people.
This won't add to my monthly usage right?


----------



## Patrick Ewalt (Jul 22, 2018)

Goatgarien said:


> I have my main pc and my streaming pc both hooked into the same router/switch
> Rainmeter is telling me that i'm using around a GB a minute.
> This is completely local right?
> I'm worried about comcast's dumb monthly 1TB limit that they put on people.
> This won't add to my monthly usage right?


Yes it is local, if you're two PC's are on the same network locally, the traffic doesn't traverse the edge.


----------



## Patrick Ewalt (Jul 22, 2018)

optimizer said:


> How do I actually get the best quality out of this? Im using two computers, what settings should i have on my gaming rig when sending it over to my stream rig?


It really depends on what Output Resolution your main rig can handle, and what your streaming PC can deal with too.  What's your specs?  Also ensure you have a 1Gbps network, and try to have both systems on the same segment/switch....


----------



## Abbie_Doobie (Jul 24, 2018)

Has anybody been able to retain g-sync while using NDI? I've spent a couple frustrating nights now trying to get these two to play nice, and found that having NDI running in any fashion killed g-sync. Whether it be this plugin or an alternative program. 

As soon as I uninstalled OBS-NDI poof, g-sync worked like a charm.


----------



## Patrick Ewalt (Jul 24, 2018)

Abbie_Doobie said:


> Has anybody been able to retain g-sync while using NDI? I've spent a couple frustrating nights now trying to get these two to play nice, and found that having NDI running in any fashion killed g-sync. Whether it be this plugin or an alternative program.
> 
> As soon as I uninstalled OBS-NDI poof, g-sync worked like a charm.


I'm using it with Freesync (AMD RX-480) with no issues, and haven't noticed any problems, of course, G-sync is a different beast and is Nvidia Tech so I'm not sure what's going on in your situation.  Perhaps somebody with G-Sync and NDI can weigh in as I would be interested to know as well if there are issues.


----------



## Abbie_Doobie (Jul 25, 2018)

Patrick Ewalt said:


> I'm using it with Freesync (AMD RX-480) with no issues, and haven't noticed any problems, of course, G-sync is a different beast and is Nvidia Tech so I'm not sure what's going on in your situation.  Perhaps somebody with G-Sync and NDI can weigh in as I would be interested to know as well if there are issues.



I figured out the issue; NDI does not play nice with g-sync on UWP titles such as Gears of War 4. Still worked fine on a few misc steam games I tried out.


----------



## Patrick Ewalt (Jul 26, 2018)

Abbie_Doobie said:


> I figured out the issue; NDI does not play nice with g-sync on UWP titles such as Gears of War 4. Still worked fine on a few misc steam games I tried out.


Good to know!  Thanks!


----------



## Propheto (Jul 27, 2018)

Basically I can get NDI to capture the gameplay on one machine and stream it on another. The audio is a different matter. This is how I have set it up:

Gaming Rig - Windows Machine 
1. Used the plugin to create an output
2. Captured the game

Streaming Machine - Mac high Sierra
1. Created NDI Source
2. Successfully captured the game, however the audio doesn't come through. My plan was to do audio over the streaming machine which doesn't seem to have any lag issues, the two machines are in perfect synch. The only issue I have is that the system audio from the windows machine isn't coming through. I have checked and the system audio is showing up on the gaming rig.

I was wondering if anybody knew what I could do next.


----------



## elevntory (Aug 4, 2018)

does ndi-obs support amd athlon x2 64 4000+ cpus ? because i installed it and it does not showing up in obs


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 5, 2018)

elevntory said:


> does ndi-obs support amd athlon x2 64 4000+ cpus ? because i installed it and it does not showing up in obs


As far as I can tell, that processor does not support SSSE3, so it does not support NDI.  See this GitHub issue.


----------



## elevntory (Aug 5, 2018)

RytoEX said:


> As far as I can tell, that processor does not support SSSE3, so it does not support NDI.  See this GitHub issue.


yes i noticed , thanks for your reply . does using ndi help reducing cpu usage on gaming pc ?


----------



## GranolaBob (Aug 8, 2018)

I just figured out any filters you want to use when splitting audio from the main ndi source as a separate source should be added to the streaming pc's NDI source mic etc, not at the gaming pc, since ndi source is a filter at the source.
So, add audio filters on the streaming pc's obs, not the gaming pc.


----------



## t1ck3ts (Aug 8, 2018)

Anyone happen to have the NDI Runtime/Redist installer? http://new.tk/NDIRedistV3 is not working.


----------



## mhains (Aug 18, 2018)

Holy crap you broke my brain. I know nothing of Github or how any of this works. Is there a Win10 installer?


----------



## Hickmeister (Aug 19, 2018)

Is there a possibility to get the Multiview as an output?


----------



## Palakis (Aug 20, 2018)

Palakis updated obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio with a new update entry:

obs-ndi 4.5.2



> *Only use this release with OBS 22 or above!*
> 
> *Changes since 4.5.1*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Roro (Aug 21, 2018)

Hello,
thank you for the great plugin, works really well so far :) I was just wondering if it's possible to output multiple audio channels as I wasn't able to find a way to do so.


----------



## Grid21 (Aug 31, 2018)

I wanted to say how much I LOVE THIS PLUGIN! It actually was used during an eSports tournament at Squadcon 2018. Because I knew how the plugin worked, it literally saved the tournament and made it possible to be streamed on twitch! I also use NDI on a basically Daily bases when I do IRL streams and want to send a webcam feed to my main gaming rig to stream to twitch. Please keep the development of this plugin going because I really enjoy using it and have been telling and showing people how good it really is! :D Thank you!


----------



## NotNow (Sep 3, 2018)

Edit: problem turned out to be that idiot Gamebar overlay in Windows!

I was wondering if you could help with this problem.

When I go full screen into a game on my gaming PC, OBS lags horribly on the streaming PC. The lag disappears if I bring up my taskbar onto the game.






This happens on both SLOBS and OBS. It's actually better on OBS, the above game screen doesn't lag any more but the next screen of the game, probably more graphics intensive, is really bad. Runs super smooth as long as there's something from my windows desktop showing!


----------



## Methanoid (Sep 6, 2018)

the plugin still flags as malware on malwarebytes given that the extra required *Newtek NDI 3.5 Redist.exe* file downloads from rackcdn.com, which with a quick google search shows mountain loads of trojan/malware/etc infected downloads.

Any one else getting similar results?  (my older post/reply on the same subject : https://obsproject.com/forum/thread...integration-into-obs-studio.69240/post-353510)





The Obs NDI Plugin exe file flags as malware to me, however the provided zip alternative does not, the redist.exe also flags as malware on 3 of my pc's.


----------



## GMarrara (Sep 6, 2018)

Hello All,

My gaming PC is a i5 8600K, 16GB RAM, 250GB SSD and a GTX 1060 6GB. 
When streaming or recording directly from that PC I feel some hiccups on the gaming part. Was thinking about build a second PC for that... Any suggestions on the minimum requirements for that second PC?
thanks


----------



## Dominik Müller (Sep 6, 2018)

hi... tried to install this plugin today on a 2014 macbook retina. obs works well but ndi function is not showing up inside of obs. installed all newtek free tools for mac, newest runtime lib and newest obs. thnx for feedback...


----------



## Dominik Müller (Sep 6, 2018)

Yagisama said:


> This installed perfect on my gaming pc (win10), but I can't manage to install it properly on my streaming pc (win7).
> I can install everything, but after several hours of trying back and forth, I still can't get it to work. The NDI option is nowhere to be found in the 'Tools' menu and I can not add it as a source.
> 
> Anyone know if this thing works on Win7 at all, or is it something else that's giving me a hard time?
> ...


hey... i am running it on a win7 hp zbook with no problem since a few month... today tried to install it on a macbook but it was aslo not showing up in obs... might a bug in new obs ?


----------



## NotNow (Sep 8, 2018)

NotNow said:


> I was wondering if you could help with this problem.
> 
> When I go full screen into a game on my gaming PC, OBS lags horribly on the streaming PC. The lag disappears if I bring up my taskbar onto the game.
> 
> ...



I solved the problem.

For PUBG, the fix was changing the in game video settings to fullscreen from windowed fullscreen. Only need to do this once and save settings.
For SCUM, the fix was to go out and then back into fullscreen mode within the game settings - and you have to do this every time you start up the game.

PUBG now freezes on OBS when I tab out of the game but I suppose that doesn't matter. Not even sure this is an NDI issue per se.


----------



## n3v3rm1nd (Sep 9, 2018)

NotNow said:


> I was wondering if you could help with this problem.
> 
> When I go full screen into a game on my gaming PC, OBS lags horribly on the streaming PC. The lag disappears if I bring up my taskbar onto the game.
> 
> ...



Do you have game mode activated for that game in the gamebar?


----------



## Jaxel (Sep 15, 2018)

Anyone have an instructions on how to add Firewall Rule Exceptions for this?


----------



## AndersM (Sep 18, 2018)

Hi, I can't get this to work on macOS High Sierra. I have installed it on two different MacBook pros (2016 and 2018), and I can't see the NDI option in the sources panel or the Tools menu. Anyone have an idea? Thanks!


----------



## Grimwolf (Sep 20, 2018)

AndersM said:


> Hi, I can't get this to work on macOS High Sierra. I have installed it on two different MacBook pros (2016 and 2018), and I can't see the NDI option in the sources panel or the Tools menu. Anyone have an idea? Thanks!


I'm having exactly the same problem.
I tried just installing the .pkg as the instructions said, and no NDI options in OBS.
Tried installing the NDI runtime separately as the instructions recommended, and no NDI options in OBS.
Tried restarting, no NDI options in OBS.
Tried re-installing the NDI runtime then the package, then restarting again, no options.
Searched online and found a recommendation to install all the NDI tools for Mac, still nothing.
Restarted again, installed the plugin again, nothing.

I have the newest version of OBS for Mac (22.0.3)


----------



## Discostoff (Sep 22, 2018)

this plugin is limiting your internet connection.
powershell:
netsh int tcp reset 

resets the tcp settings


----------



## GillyMoMo (Sep 25, 2018)

I think this plugin should have a way to bind to ip address for tx and rx. It might help with multiple NDI instances or perhaps on a closed network.


----------



## Bluefacedbeast (Oct 4, 2018)

Grimwolf said:


> I'm having exactly the same problem.
> I tried just installing the .pkg as the instructions said, and no NDI options in OBS.
> Tried installing the NDI runtime separately as the instructions recommended, and no NDI options in OBS.
> Tried restarting, no NDI options in OBS.
> ...



I am having the same issue with this plugin in the latest version of OBS on MacOS High Sierra. I have tried installing the tools from NDI and reinstalling the plugin and rebooting. The obs-ndi plugin does show up in Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins but I do not get any NDI options in sources in OBS.


----------



## evacke (Oct 11, 2018)

Hey, I had the same problem with "NDI Not found" and it was permission-related.  Windows 10 locked down the plugins so that the OBS executable couldn't access it.  Just run the OBS executable as admin and it should hopefully fix it for you.


----------



## skitto (Oct 14, 2018)

I am able to output to my streaming PC using NDI Scan Converter, which will capture my GPU video and not my OBS screen, but if I try OBS-NDI I will just get a black screen on my streaming PC. How do I fix this? Thanks.


----------



## TylerDurd0n (Oct 17, 2018)

Bluefacedbeast said:


> I am having the same issue with this plugin in the latest version of OBS on MacOS High Sierra. I have tried installing the tools from NDI and reinstalling the plugin and rebooting. The obs-ndi plugin does show up in Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins but I do not get any NDI options in sources in OBS.


You need to download and install the most recent version (should be 4.5.3) as there are conflicts between the QT5 library version that the NDI and Websocket plugins are built with vs. the version OBS 22.0.3 itself was built with. Version 4.5.3 fixes this and hopefully an identical fix for the Websocket plugin will be out soon.


----------



## Bluefacedbeast (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks this resolved the plugin not loading in OBS issue. I still can't see an OBS source on my network but i will spend some time troubleshooting that before posting.


----------



## PEER (Oct 22, 2018)

skitto said:


> I am able to output to my streaming PC using NDI Scan Converter, which will capture my GPU video and not my OBS screen, but if I try OBS-NDI I will just get a black screen on my streaming PC. How do I fix this? Thanks.


i have the same problem did u already found how to let it work ?


----------



## mknerd (Oct 28, 2018)

hello everybody i have the same issues but in Linux Ubuntu18.1 i follow installation instructions, i try to move obs-ndi.so like many issues i see on github but nothing i can't fine NDIsource on my OBS scenes.

let me know if somebody of u have the solutions on my problem

kind regards


----------



## bert_21ph (Oct 29, 2018)

NDI have some issue on OBS. i already try to uninstall and delete folders, re-install again both OBS and NDI Plugins. Try also to copy and paste the NDI files on OBS folder but still Lag was there even not streaming. i use streamlabs obs on streaming pc but same issue. Newtek NDI Tools works when creating on video capture but little bit laggy but its better than NDI Source.

Any Help on OBS???


----------



## dennyzov (Oct 31, 2018)

Hello guys,

i just bought a new gaming pc and my old one stands around here and i now wanted to try a dual PC stream setup using ndi-obs plugin.

So, for me it looks like everything works fine until i´m in a game and the gpu load gets around 90-100%. I use the taskmanager to display me the current network status. So when im just streaming a monitor source - on google chrome the bandwith received is constantly at 120-150 Mbit/s but when i go into a game (tested with BO4) the bitrate dramaticly jumps around from 1.8 Mbit/s to ~85-105 Mbit/s causing huge stuttering on the Streaming PC - i tried nearly everything (lowering bitrate on Gaming-PC, switch between NVENC and x264 etc.)

Both PCs have Gbit LAN as same as the switch between them.

Maybe some specs if needed:

Streaming-PC: i7 3770k @ 4.2Ghz, 16GB DDR3 1600 Mhz - Windows 10 64bit running on SSD
Gaming-PC: Ryzen 7 2700X @ 4.0Ghz, 16GB DDR4 3200 Mhz, GTX 1070 - Windows 10 64bit runninf on M2 SSD

Im at a point where i cant figure the issue out myself and also the most things i read were not that helpfull as i hoped they were.

EDIT: tried out with csgo - stuttering is better now but not gone at all, still looks so bad that i wouldnt watch my stream (every move on the monitor is not smooth) - bandwith looks stable

Example of a twitch-stream and how horrible it is


----------



## DJSean00 (Nov 1, 2018)

Are there any advantages to using this over a dedicated capture card in a dual PC setup when you have all the hardware already?

Cheers
DJ


----------



## dennyzov (Nov 1, 2018)

DJSean00 said:


> Are there any advantages to using this over a dedicated capture card in a dual PC setup when you have all the hardware already?
> 
> Cheers
> DJ




The price for sure.


----------



## Palakis (Nov 1, 2018)

Palakis updated obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio with a new update entry:

obs-ndi 4.5.3



> *Only use this release with OBS 22 or above!*
> 
> *Changes since 4.5.2*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Jazzbend (Nov 5, 2018)

Hi! Can u say.. Is obs-NDI plagin suited only for 64 bit versions? although in description writes that support 32 and 64 bit versions..
It wants NDI runtime, but last one can't setup on 32 bit windows..
How can i do setup? may be need proper link on 32bit ndi runtime?


----------



## Parallax Abstraction (Nov 5, 2018)

Hey everyone. I've been an OBS-NDI user for quite a while now for a two PC setup I use with my Mixer channel and I love it. However, this weekend, we tried to use it for a 6 streamer LAN party event we were outputting to a single Mixer channel. Here was the scenario:

We had 6 various PCs outputting their webcams and game capture as separate NDI sources. We had a Threadripper machine taking in all these sources, handling the overlays and outputting it all to Mixer. The cameras were all on the outside of the overlay, with a single person's game play in the middle that people could change with MixPlay buttons. Example:






However, we ran into a very major problem that didn't happen in testing but did happen when we tried to go live yesterday: We could only get one person's game play audio. RealCaustic was playing console games and using a ClonerAlliance Flint LX capture device, which shows as its own audio source in OBS. The rest of us were using Game Capture. When we tested the night before, other participants had game play audio on the stream. The morning of, they were mute. You could see the VU meter for the NDI Game Capture sources moving on the receiving machine and it was clearly getting the audio but it was not making it out to the stream. We ended up having to have just our commentaries + music playing and no game play audio because we started 2 hours late and still couldn't figure it out. 4 of us who were there use NDI for our own streams, using the same source setup that wouldn't work here so we were baffled.

After the stream was done, Real Caustic and I started digging because we were determined to figure this out to prevent it in the future. Here's what we tested:

-Completely uninstalled and reinstalled OBS and the NDI plug-in from scratch (including deleting all the OBS config files.)
-Updating the transmitting stations to the latest plug-in and NewTek SDK (they were one version back from current on the plug-in and using NewTek 3.5, not 3.7.)
-Tried both Game Capture and Display Capture.
-Tried using the entire OBS canvas as the NDI source instead of using the Game Capture as a dedicated independent source.
-Ensured audio drivers on all systems were current (they already were.)

None of this helped. Then, we tried something else: We reversed the flow. So, rather than say, my machine transmitting to the Threadripper, we had the Threadripper send a Game Capture source to my machine. It worked flawlessly. Now we were really confused.

The Threadripper had its Windows 10 install corrupt and was reinstalled from scratch on Thursday night. However, all its drivers were current (including for the Sound Blaster Z sound card it has installed) and other than this Game Capture audio issue, the machine handled the stream from all those other NDI sources like a champ. We were not exceeding either the bandwidth capacity of the machine's Ethernet controller, nor the backplane capacity of any of our switches. In addition, my machine (which is actually my Ryzen 1600 home server/LAN box that is also my NDI receiver during my normal streams) worked perfectly fine when I took it home and had it receiving and sending data from my main system. Something on the Threadripper is a problem but we are out of ideas as to what.

I'm really hoping either someone here or maybe Palakis himself, can help me figure this out. This isn't the last event we hope to do using this setup and we really want to nail this down. Here are links to the most recent and prior logs from the Threadripper machine that wasn't sending the game play audio to the stream:

https://obsproject.com/logs/pPHUk_0g5J2P5BS7 (Current)
https://obsproject.com/logs/_5UN6qZINyMlDbX8  (Previous)

My machine has OBS restarted a number of times and I don't believe the current or previous logs are relevant. So, I've taken every log from yesterday and today and attached them to here as a Zip. I have also attached full DxDiag reports of both the Threadripper and the Ryzen 1600 systems.

I really hope someone can shed some light on this for us. As I said, we plan to do more events like this and if we can figure this out, we'll be golden. Why it only happens on this one machine and why only with PC capture sources and not a console capture device, I have no idea.

If I can provide more information, logs, or anything else, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## MoRe99 (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi! I have a problem using NDI source. Although I searched this forum for a while I couldn't find a solution.

I started building a scene with a video capture device to show my own webcam. Then I put it to the upper right corner of the scene, changed the size and clicked the lock symbol to fix it. I made a video call on Skype and added my friend as an NDI source, which I put to the lower left corner of the scene and changed the size (and also clicked the lock symbol), so that both webcam pictures had the same size.

After some minutes of streaming the size of the NDI source suddenly changed. For a few secnonds it was smaller than before, then it was at the original size . This happened a lot during the live streaming. Sometimes the NDI source was smaller than originally set, sometimes bigger, and this happened in no specific order and at irregular intervals. When he streamed and added me as NDI source there had been no such problems.

We have already compared our settings in OBS, but couldn't find any differences (apart from the fact that he uses a MAC and I use a windows pc). It's really frustrating and I have no idea what else I can do. Would be glad, if someone had an idea, which eliminates this problem.

If you need more information to help, please let me know. Thanx in advance!


----------



## bert_21ph (Nov 15, 2018)

Hi *Palakis,*

*Please help us some solution on how to eliminates Lag using ndi. i already make fresh installation on newest version of NDI and OBS. Also some games need to make it fullscreen windowed / borderless to make the stream little bit smooth than Fullscreen.*


*Thanks,*


----------



## oferdesade (Nov 17, 2018)

ok. from what i understand this, ndi here is only outgoing. you can't use an ndi resource as a scene source?


----------



## Quote4me (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi.
I've tried to install the NDI plugin on my Win 7 x32 and it gives me an error. Something about couldn't create x64 directory.
So this plugin does not support x32 system?


----------



## manoah (Dec 19, 2018)

is there the possibility of having the multiview transmitted in ndi? and have a browser that receives the flow?


----------



## SXN31 (Dec 29, 2018)

I've been getting a lot of OBS crashes lately and haven't been able to figure out what has been going on. I hadn't been streaming for a while so I don't know if this occuring due to a Windows update or if it's a change with the NDI plugin.

I'm using a two PC setup. Gaming PC and Stream PC. Gaming PC works fine and the Stream PC is the one where OBS suddenly quits without warning.

It started when I decided to stream for the first time again after a while. I decided to try out 7.1 audio over NDI and OBS. I updated my NDI plugin to the latest version and started streaming. Noticed that the OBS client was quitting without warning after ~10 minutes of stream. While not streaming everything seems to work fine. I switched back to stereo and I could stream longer but I would still get random process exits.

Looking at crash logs, there are none. Looking at running logs, still nothing.

Windows Event Viewer shows the following in the application log:


> Faulting application name: obs64.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x5b875866
> Faulting module name: Processing.NDI.Lib.x64.dll, version: 3.8.0.0, time stamp: 0x5c1d871d
> Exception code: 0xc0000005
> Fault offset: 0x00000000002725ef
> ...



Troubleshooting steps I tried:

Switched from 7.1 back to stereo (improved how long before crashing)
downgraded version (still crashed)
went back to latest version
manually installed NDI framework
tested multiple games
Both machines are windows 10 x64 with latest patches.
OBS is at 22.0.2
Both have latest version of NDI at 3.8
Both have latest version of plugin at 4.5.3


----------



## NotNow (Jan 4, 2019)

NotNow said:


> I was wondering if you could help with this problem.
> 
> When I go full screen into a game on my gaming PC, OBS lags horribly on the streaming PC. The lag disappears if I bring up my taskbar onto the game.
> 
> ...



Edit: Not NDI related. 

Well this issue has resurfaced, this time with Subnautica.

As long as anything from the desktop, including OBS itself, is showing over the game, it doesn't lag. Weird.
Especially bad in complex scenes like fire or splashing water.

Gamebar is disabled.

Usually I can alt/enter in and out of fullscreen to fix the choppiness but with this game it doesn't work.
Anybody got any ideas?

+NOT an NDI issue it turns out. Same issue when recording on the Gaming PC with NDI disabled.*
Turns out it was GAME MODE which couldn't be turned off in the Win version I was using.


----------



## SXN31 (Jan 5, 2019)

SXN31 said:


> I've been getting a lot of OBS crashes lately and haven't been able to figure out what has been going on. I hadn't been streaming for a while so I don't know if this occuring due to a Windows update or if it's a change with the NDI plugin.
> ...



I may have narrowed my problem down. I was switching between scenes which both used the NDI input, but on one scene I had the default unchecked "hardware acceleration" while the main scene had it checked so the issue might be due to that mismatch. I'm continuing to test my stability and to rule out other potential causes.


----------



## AndersM (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi, I have an issue with stuttering NDI HX on my setup. 
I use the NDI HX output from a Newtek PTZ-1 camera to OBS Studio running on Windows 10 on a bootcamp Macbook Pro.
The playback is fine in the beginning but after a while I get lag on the ndi source. I don't have this problem in NDI Studio Monitor or vMix. 
In the attached clip, I have Newtek studio monitor on the left on top of the OBS window on the right. You can see the stuttering I'm talking about. 
I don´t have these issues with sdi and hdmi inputs through a Blackmagic mini recorder to OBS.
Anyone have an idea what is causing this and if there is a fix for it? Could it be a HX specific issue?
I'm running the latest versions of OBS, OBS-NDI and NDI runtime/tools/HX driver.

Thanks!


----------



## Floooo (Jan 16, 2019)

dennyzov said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> So, for me it looks like everything works fine until i´m in a game and the gpu load gets around 90-100%. I use the taskmanager to display me the current network status. So when im just streaming a monitor source - on google chrome the bandwith received is constantly at 120-150 Mbit/s but when i go into a game (tested with BO4) the bitrate dramaticly jumps around from 1.8 Mbit/s to ~85-105 Mbit/s causing huge stuttering on the Streaming PC - i tried nearly everything (lowering bitrate on Gaming-PC, switch between NVENC and x264 etc.)



I have exactly the same Problem.
But i think i know whats the Problem is!

I have an 144hz Monitor & when i cap my Games @60fps on my Gaming PC, my GPU is by 60% & the Stream in OBS on my Streaming PC is OK, not Perfect, but OK! I think NDI (or OBS) had a Problem with more than 60fps or 144hz Signal.

My Setup:



Spoiler



*Gaming PC:*


Intel Core i7-9700K 3600 1151V2 BOX
Noctua NH-D15
MSI MPG Z390 Gaming Plus
Corsair Vengeance LPX 2x8GB 3200MHz
be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER11 650w
Crucial M2 SSD 500GB
1TB HDD
Sharkoon TG5 Blue ATX
Gigabyte Geforce GTX 1070
1x Acer Predator XB240H
1x Philips 40PFL4308K
*Streaming PC:*


Intel Xeon E3 1230 v3
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2
Z87E-ITX
16GB DDR3
250GB SSD
2TB HDD
MSI GeForce GTX 970
BeQuiet L8-CM 430W
BitFenix Prodigy
2x 24" LED 60HZ


----------



## ricco (Jan 17, 2019)

the only way i can lay and stream is i go into the game capture and then i turn fps cap on the ssource, then i can play with out vsync on in game


----------



## ricco (Jan 18, 2019)

https://obsproject.com/logs/JkhIkEuwqK9ZUfNL gaming pc log files
https://hastebin.com/isokabaqub streaming pc log file

issue i am having is massive network use with NDI


----------



## Narcogen (Jan 18, 2019)

You need to wait for a streaming session to end before uploading the log; performance information about lag are only written when a session completes.

That said... NDI uses a lot of bandwidth. It's made for use on wired LANs.

"A typical NDI stream consisting of 1080i HD video yields a data rate up to 100 Mbps per stream."

1080p60 presumably would be more.

https://support.newtek.com/hc/en-us/articles/217662708-NDI-Network-Bandwidth


----------



## regstuff (Jan 30, 2019)

Would anyone know how many audio channels the NDI plugin supports. The NDI spec says NDI can support 16 audio channels, but I seem to be able to get only stereo sound. DOes the plugin only support stereo?


----------



## NordicBattalion (Jan 30, 2019)

Hmm...might it be vsync that makes all the stuttering in some games then? Been pulling my hair for a week now with the division. I'd like to use vsync when i can and cap fps at 140 with rivatuner. Gaming PC that sends via NDI clearly makes a difference if you set 60 or 140 fps in the video section, even though everyone says it doesn't matter what you set, the same data "goes over" to the receiving pc anyway. Well i beg to differ there. I'll run a few tests without vsync first.


----------



## Narcogen (Jan 30, 2019)

regstuff said:


> Would anyone know how many audio channels the NDI plugin supports. The NDI spec says NDI can support 16 audio channels, but I seem to be able to get only stereo sound. DOes the plugin only support stereo?


The NDI spec may support that but I think the plugin only does stereo. It might do the surround modes that OBS supports if they are enabled-- don't know, I never tried.


----------



## NordicBattalion (Jan 30, 2019)

As of today, NDI wont even find the stream and i haven't changed a bit. Anyone else know whats going on?


----------



## Prexsply (Jan 30, 2019)

NordicBattalion said:


> As of today, NDI wont even find the stream and i haven't changed a bit. Anyone else know whats going on?


same here. there must be an issue.


----------



## bpstream (Feb 1, 2019)

Having an issue with external sound (not part of ndi source) becoming choppy when switching to a scene with an ndi source. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## CharisardTT (Feb 4, 2019)

Does NDI work with OBS 22.0.2?


----------



## sempreformanda (Feb 17, 2019)

Hello, I am running OBS 22.0.03 on a Mac running Mojave 10.14.1. I have installed NDI Plugin 4.5.3, and the Runtime installer. I have restarted the computer several times, tried other versions of the plugin. No matter what I've done I get the error: "NDI Runtime not found. Download the installer here: ..."


----------



## trustmeican (Feb 22, 2019)

NordicBattalion said:


> As of today, NDI wont even find the stream and i haven't changed a bit. Anyone else know whats going on?





Prexsply said:


> same here. there must be an issue.





CharisardTT said:


> Does NDI work with OBS 22.0.2?



I got no problem here outputting OBS main output and received by NDI Studio Monitor...
Using OBS 23.0.0-rc2 (22.0.3 aas displayed in About menu) on Windows 10 Version 1809 Build 17763.346 with the following NDI applications: NDI 3.8 Analysis BETA, Runtime, SDK Tools, and obs-ndi version 4.5.3


----------



## Aarias (Feb 24, 2019)

MoRe99 said:


> Hi! I have a problem using NDI source. Although I searched this forum for a while I couldn't find a solution.
> 
> I started building a scene with a video capture device to show my own webcam. Then I put it to the upper right corner of the scene, changed the size and clicked the lock symbol to fix it. I made a video call on Skype and added my friend as an NDI source, which I put to the lower left corner of the scene and changed the size (and also clicked the lock symbol), so that both webcam pictures had the same size.
> 
> ...



I am running into the same issue as this user. Whenever I bring in a friend from Skype using NDI source, the cams often jump around. Some get smaller, some blow-up, just to go back to its original state. It happens a lot and I can't figure out what's causing this. I checked my settings and made sure all screens are locked but it's still happening. Does anyone have an idea what would be causing this?


----------



## marcoludo (Feb 25, 2019)

Hi guys! I can't download NDI TOOLs or anything else... Id 'ont understand, but i can't use it... Anyone else got this problem?


----------



## Paolo Mortari (Mar 8, 2019)

marcoludo said:


> Hi guys! I can't download NDI TOOLs or anything else... Id 'ont understand, but i can't use it... Anyone else got this problem?


Disable ad block and a popup form will show to fill it in and download


----------



## Gingerlicious (Mar 12, 2019)

Aarias said:


> I am running into the same issue as this user. Whenever I bring in a friend from Skype using NDI source, the cams often jump around. Some get smaller, some blow-up, just to go back to its original state. It happens a lot and I can't figure out what's causing this. I checked my settings and made sure all screens are locked but it's still happening. Does anyone have an idea what would be causing this?


I am getting the same issue as both these users. When I bring in NDI sources from Skype into my live stream their head boxes randomly shrink to a 1/4 of the size or grow larger than the whole screen then back to normal. Its very frustrating especially when you host a live stream talk show.


----------



## Palakis (Mar 12, 2019)

Palakis updated obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio with a new update entry:

obs-ndi 4.6.0



> *Only use this release with OBS 22 or above!*
> 
> *Changes since 4.5.3*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## regstuff (Mar 13, 2019)

Narcogen said:


> The NDI spec may support that but I think the plugin only does stereo. It might do the surround modes that OBS supports if they are enabled-- don't know, I never tried.


Well I finally got around to testing it. I've done a test with 4 channels of audio and it works quite well. I'll be trying 7.1 soon. Will update this post when I do.


----------



## Parendinate (Mar 20, 2019)

Hello, It can be used on AmdFX6100 cpu? My Streaming pc has amd fx6100, and I can upgrade It to Amd FX8350. I'll stream 4500 bitrate 720p60fps.


----------



## xintrik (Mar 30, 2019)

I'm suddenly having massive rendering lag (50+%) when NDI is outputting and a game is in the foreground.  The funny thing is I can stream or record with 0 render lag at really good settings, it's only when NDI is enabled that it's having the issue.

Specs: i7 4790k @ 4.6Ghz
GTX 1080 @ 144hz
16GBs ram 1866mhz
Whole LAN is gigabit and I've checked NICs are at 1Gb as well.

I've capped game capture framerate as well to no avail.  The only thing that helps is changing my game to 60hz so somehow NDI is getting choked out by my game whereas actually recording/streaming gets priority.

Thanks


----------



## pollen97 (Apr 2, 2019)

Thank you very much for your plugin！I have tested it and it works perfectly while we use office 2016 on windows7. At the same time, while we use office 2019 on windows10, it also displays a blank window. Could you give us any suggestions? We are looking forward to hear good news from you! Thank you very much!


----------



## Narcogen (Apr 2, 2019)

If Office 2019 is from the Microsoft store, OBS won't be able to capture it except via display capture. Nothing to do with NDI.


----------



## Provensis (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey,
I got a problem. I run NDI on a PC and a Macbook. When I only got my webcam it works perfectly, 1080p 60fps no problem. But when I put a Screen recorder or GameCapture on, it freezes and only the audio works.
No errors or anything.

PC is gaming computer, Macbook is encoder computer.
They got the same version of NDI. It worked for a couple of months ago.


----------



## Nile1230 (Apr 20, 2019)

Hey,
I have been using obs and the NDI plugin for about a month now for my youtube channel. We use skype and then add the NDI of the guest so everyone has their own window. Now when I try to add another guest to the show I get a black screen. This is happening on 4 different computers we use for production. Was there an update that has now cause this to be incompatible? Please help if you know a fix.


----------



## MartiieZ (Apr 24, 2019)

I got this error when I install NDI 4.6.0 on my Mac (Mojave)


----------



## kalle2k_tv (Apr 28, 2019)

Is there a way to manually limit the bitrate streamed at on the Main PC?  When I'm on the stream PC doing encoding the stream freezes, but when setting it to low bandwidth mode it is fine.  Only issue is that low bandwidth looks HORRIBLE and lowers the res.


----------



## ArtK (May 14, 2019)

Palakis said:


> Palakis submitted a new resource:
> 
> NDI Input/Output plugin for OBS Studio - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio
> 
> ...


OBS 23.1.0 (PC Windows 7 Home Premium) Using NDI w Skype.  Some latency issues - Should I select Latency Mode Low (experimental)?   Would be helpful to understand this more fully.  ALSO understand Skype does not yest offer separate audio streams, any way to capture each participant's audio stream separately?  Thanks.


----------



## FabioCarpi (May 19, 2019)

Sugestion: Transmit the multiview


----------



## NotMeAgain (May 20, 2019)

Heya,

Small issue I've ran into, not sure how to fix.

Using latest obs and NDI plugin, with latest NDI framework installed (May release).
When set up, the Gaming PC is able to transmit audio but the streaming PC only receives a green screen when using Main output.
With Preview output I get video but no audio.

OBS Logs show an error (around the time NDI is being initialized) stating that libobs has a size limit (160kb) but it was trying to load something that is 178kb - NDI then reports a failure to load.

Will attempt to downgrade, but was wondering if you'd encountered this issue and were mid-fix?


----------



## Malic (May 24, 2019)

When I run NDI and use the bandwidth highest setting on the stream computer, the video works fine *as long as the stream is not active* but the moment that the stream is started, the stream does not connect, the stream computer freezes up to the point that the mouse is not moveable, ect.  On Twitch the stream goes up for individual frames, and then cuts out again... enough to trigger the temp disconnect feature Twitch now has.

If the setting is set to lowest, it works fine, but the quality is horrible.

I was trying to send a 1080p signal though the network.   My router is a 1gbit connection, so I am not being limited by that.

It can send a 720p signal though the network at highest bandwidth settings just fine.


----------



## stormerjack (Jun 1, 2019)

I am having an issue. I have my character in OBS and everything is fine but as soon as i minimize adobe character animator the character in OBS freezes. I have tried running it as admin too.


----------



## Narcogen (Jun 1, 2019)

stormerjack said:


> I am having an issue. I have my character in OBS and everything is fine but as soon as i minimize adobe character animator the character in OBS freezes. I have tried running it as admin too.


Please post in the support forum for the relevant platform-- this thread is about release updates for a 3rd party plugin (NDI).


----------



## stormerjack (Jun 1, 2019)

Is there a support forum for this plugin?


----------



## Narcogen (Jun 2, 2019)

There is a place to report issues on GitHub:

https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/issues

However, you didn't actually mention the plugin at all in your post so I wasn't sure you were using it.

Since you seem to be using that to send an NDI signal to OBS, I'm guessing what is happening is that the feed doesn't update any more when you minimize the window; sort of like what happens to a window capture when you minimize the window.


----------



## shutyertraps (Jun 10, 2019)

I'm brand new to OBS and am going nuts trying to figure out the following issue...

I'm am wanting to livestream my podcast partner's camera with mine. All signs pointed to using Skype as the best capture option for his cam, and downloading the NDI plugin to make it work. I did just that, I went into Skype and activated NDI, I created a new scene for that camera feed in OBS and selected NDI as the source. Essentially every step the YouTube videos showed. Only problem is, all I see is a black screen with a little red square in the upper left corner. I tried dragging that square, in case I was just needing to expand the window or something, and it disappears.

I am running a Windows 10 machine, the latest version of OBS (23.1). I am looking for any suggestions to get me past this issue. As I said, I've no experience with OBS and have left all the settings pretty much at default. Or maybe there's an even better suggestion as to how to get a remote camera feed into OBS?


----------



## Narcogen (Jun 10, 2019)

And when choosing NDI as a source, you see a list of available sources and chose from that the name of the NDI feed supplied by Skype? And then tested with an active call?


----------



## shutyertraps (Jun 11, 2019)

Yes, I did see the list of available sources and selected the name of the NDI feed supplied by Skype from an active call. 

Of note, in my Skype window I see the camera feed of the active call and when I go into OBS and select that 'scene' (let's call it Skype Cam), over on the Skype side of things a small pop-out window appears with a duplicate of the camera feed image I'm trying to get in OBS. If I close that window and then select Skype Cam again in OBS, that pop-out window once more appears.


----------



## Khaduran (Jun 11, 2019)

I have a problem where it looks like my nvidia drivers crash on my streaming PC when encoding with nvenc(new) and do something simple like opening chrome or anything else graphical from the streaming pc. Monitor becomes black, stream crash (still running after recover, green artifact instead of the ndi capture (sometimes)) and monitor recovers just like a drivers crashed. This does not happen if I run a normal window capture or display capture instead of NDI capture

Gtx 1660 card
Latest nvidia drivers
Freshly installed windows 10

Edit: Stream can go well for hours until I do something else on the streaming PC that might be gpu intense.


----------



## Narcogen (Jun 11, 2019)

shutyertraps said:


> Yes, I did see the list of available sources and selected the name of the NDI feed supplied by Skype from an active call.
> 
> Of note, in my Skype window I see the camera feed of the active call and when I go into OBS and select that 'scene' (let's call it Skype Cam), over on the Skype side of things a small pop-out window appears with a duplicate of the camera feed image I'm trying to get in OBS. If I close that window and then select Skype Cam again in OBS, that pop-out window once more appears.



I'm guessing that Skype is putting up a preview window for the NDI feed, and perhaps closing the window is shutting down the feed until you add it back in OBS again? Is it necessary to close the window?


----------



## NotMeAgain (Jun 12, 2019)

Just an update:
Completely removed all traces of NDI and OBS, full restart.
Reinstalled OBS, NDI SDK, Plugin

All fixed.



NotMeAgain said:


> Heya,
> 
> Small issue I've ran into, not sure how to fix.
> 
> ...


----------



## kalisetsi (Jun 14, 2019)

Hello,
Hopefully I can find some help here with the situation i am encountering.

I am using the plug in for streaming on Twitch. I have a two computer setup using OBS Studio on both computers. Everything is working as intended, accept I am having a strange echo happening on stream when my alerts go off.

Gaming pc runs the game, microphone input, and obs. OBS on this pc has my alerts on it so I can personally hear them when they go off. So this is all being sent over my network to the streaming pc.

Streaming pc runs OBS, streamlabs chatbot (includes music playlist), webcams, ect.

Although there are no 'alerts' browser sources AT ALL on the stream pc OBS, I am getting an echo from the alerts. The NDI source volume  on my stream pc bounces around accordingly when the alert goes off, but then there is also a pick up on the desktop audio for the same alert. My gaming pc audio and my mic are not doubled, but the alerts are.....

Really not quite sure how to fix this past adding earbuds to stream pc and splitting the audio, which I've tried and it doesn't work. If anyone get with me and help through discord, or how ever please hmu when you can.

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## zemtex (Jun 16, 2019)

Please; Can someone confirm if the problem of progressive audio delay has been fixed in this latest version of OBS? Is it better to wait for the NDI plug-in update? I think I've already tried everything on the net in this regard, and the problem persists. And now that I have more or less dominated (NOT 100%) I'm afraid to unconfigure everything with the latest update without knowing if it works well. Thank you.


----------



## shutyertraps (Jun 16, 2019)

I'm not sure what the real solution to my problem was regarding not getting the NDI signal into OBS from Skype, but it's fixed.

I uninstalled OBS and NDI, reinstalled, and then downloaded Skype for Creators rather than the version that was already on my computer. After all that, it grabbed the video feed no problem.

Now I'm trying to work out the horrible echo delay that is coming from Skype into my livestream. I'm not hearing it, but everybody on YouTube is! What's odd is that while the Skype cal is in Preview, no echo to the callers voice, but the second I cue that scene into the Program, echo. What kills me is it wasn't doing this the other day when we were testing it all, I didn't change any of my settings, and then I go to do the broadcast and it was echo city. Had to stop after a few minutes. Grrrrrr.


----------



## Narcogen (Jun 16, 2019)

NDI feeds are audio and video. You're probably getting echo because Skype is sending audio both in the NDI feed AND to the usual windows audio device that you're capturing. If you don't have monitoring on then you're not hearing it, but the mixer should be showing the doubled output.


----------



## guilhermelimait (Jun 18, 2019)

Hi, after updating to OBS 23.2.1 the NDI source is not recognized. The pc was restarted, uninstalled OBS and NDI, reinstalled all cleaned up, and still not working or compatibility to skype call. Do anyone have the same issue?


----------



## Jgason (Jul 11, 2019)

Outputing on another VLAN than inputting :

Is it possible to choose another network card or IP adress for outputing NDI than inputting NDI ?

Let me clarify my case :

I got several Adobe machines broadcasting NDI return.

I have one 'switching' machine with OBS and each machine set as a scene in NDI input
that switching machine has 2 LAN adapters, each set on different VLAN
One VLAN is the same as ADOBE machine, the other is the same as my media servers that needs to receive the NDI OUTPUT of OBS on that SWITCHING machine

So my question is can I configure somezhere that OBS get NDI Input from ETH0 and broadcast NDI OUPUT on ETH1 ?


----------



## berrytenors17 (Jul 17, 2019)

Please if anyone can help me. I've tried for many hours not on my main PC to get the NDI plugin to work but for some reason it never shows up in the tools drop down. I have watched many videos and re-installed a number of times now as wel las installing it to my separate drives and whatnot. On my laptop which I thought very unlikely to accomplish the task, I was able to do it in one try and get everything to show correctly however my desktop which I game on all the time cannot get the plugin to show no matter what I do. I really would like to give it a shot and I would appreciate any help very much!


----------



## Narcogen (Jul 22, 2019)

Look at a logfile. If the NDI plugin is installed but cannot load, there will be errors in the log indicating why. 

If the NDI plugin does not appear in the log, then it was not installed in the right place-- meaning possibly your instance of OBS is installed in a non-standard location, or that you have more than one of them and installed NDI into a different one than the one you are running.


----------



## stevespaw (Aug 19, 2019)

MultiView output?
It would be great with we could get the OBS Multiview as an NDI output.
Please, :-)

Is this possible?
Steve


----------



## Palakis (Aug 23, 2019)

Palakis updated obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio with a new update entry:

obs-ndi 4.6.1



> Only use this release with OBS 22 or above!
> 
> Changes since 4.6.0:
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## deetari (Aug 24, 2019)

4.6.1 seems to have broken something. There's no "NDI Source" option in the source dropdown.

I replaced the obs-ndi.dll with the one from 4.6.0 and the source showed up normally.


----------



## Cassius (Aug 24, 2019)

deetari said:


> 4.6.1 seems to have broken something. There's no "NDI Source" option in the source dropdown.
> 
> I replaced the obs-ndi.dll with the one from 4.6.0 and the source showed up normally.


Same issues


----------



## Palakis (Aug 24, 2019)

Palakis updated obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio with a new update entry:

4.6.2



> *This release fixes a Windows-specific issue.* The latest version for Linux & macOS is 4.6.1
> 
> Hotfix changes:
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## ahmedsohail405 (Aug 24, 2019)

Hey I need some help. OBS is not showing NDI in the source. but it is showing up in the tool sdrop down menu.


----------



## PedenPants (Aug 25, 2019)

Palakis said:


> Palakis updated obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio with a new update entry:
> 
> 4.6.2
> 
> ...



Still not working for me my friend. I have to use 4.6.0 - anything newer does not show up as an option in the Sources list.


----------



## deetari (Aug 25, 2019)

4.6.2 is working for me on two different systems. For reference: On one, I replaced the 4.6.1 DLL file with the 4.6.2 version (from the .zip release). On the other, I installed fresh from 4.6.2 with no previous version.

I wonder what the difference is that's causing it to still not show up for some folks.


----------



## JaleSwiftpaw (Aug 26, 2019)

I'm getting a "CPU unsupported by NDI library. Module won't load" message in log file. My CPU is an old AMD Phenom II X3 710 (Ryzen 5 2600 coming soon...) and I remember it working on my laptop's Intel Core i5-3230M. Could the reason be my AMD CPU is too old for this?


----------



## Narcogen (Aug 26, 2019)

https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/issues/33


----------



## ottawafro (Aug 28, 2019)

Basically I don't want to use this for PC to PC ... although I can get that to work on my gaming PC ( wireless ac )  and an old PC ( wired ) into router...  Did also test having gaming PC wired to Router ... I just want to be able to import Skype calls... wish they was a way only to add the NDI Source and not the rest of it ... 

My issue is that my usage goes from 6 - 8 % to about 18% - 20%. which I am not sure if this is normal performance for the plugin.... 

Also after closing OBS , there is still an instance of it running in the background. I always have to go into Task Manager to close it.  This happens on both PCs... Do anyone else have this is or had this issue ? 

If i uninstall the NDI plugin... 

PC usage back to normal . ( 6.1% in screenshot ) 
Closing the program doesn't leave anything open in Task Manager... 

Here some information from the log; 

13:15:09.349: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz
13:15:09.349: CPU Speed: 2808MHz
13:15:09.349: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 8
13:15:09.349: Physical Memory: 32652MB Total, 27925MB Free
13:15:09.349: Windows Version: 10.0 Build 17763 (revision: 678; 64-bit)

Please help ... been trying to figure if I doing something wrong, something with my set up ... At my wits end... 

For now , not installing the PLUGIN , unless I have a skype call planned .... Not worth the extra PC usage for what I would do ... would like to have the PLUGIN installed if can get these issues resolved ( especially the 2nd one )


----------



## allenwixted (Aug 29, 2019)

Doesnt work on mac. Cant see in OBS. Useless


----------



## Raph.0013 (Sep 7, 2019)

Hi 
I just tested this tool and it works : between Windows X PC, as source with OBS (gigabit ethernet) and destination MacBook pro retina, as streaming platform (802.11ac). As expected, I had some issues (lag & stuttering) on my stream quality. But it works. 
Next step is optimize obs settings and improve network architecture by using gigabit ethernet between source and streaming platform, and then using wifi to upload the stream. 

So here is my questions :
How can I route NDI stream to an other network ?
Did someone try adding an USB3 LAN card, for a new network or VLAN dedicated to NDI signal ? 
- usb 3 rather than pci express lan card so as to use chipset lane rather than pci lane of my intel processor -

I've got also this question : is it possible to crop source image before sending it on NDI ? Because I play on a 32/9 144Hz monitor for gaming, and want to only share the center 16/9 part of it (by cropping both left and right sides of the screen)... Is it possible ?

thanks for help


----------



## Raph.0013 (Sep 7, 2019)

I did some research :
NDI uses mDNS to establish connexion between devices :
https://support.newtek.com/hc/en-us/articles/218109477-NDI-Discovery-and-Registration
It sourds interesting with layer 3 and QoS switches to isolate and optimize NDI trafic...
I also notice for Windows users :
« For successful discovery and registration of NDI, network locations should be set to *Work* or *Home*. »
Public location doesnt work. It could explain why some users could not see NDI sources


----------



## tohamas (Sep 8, 2019)

I am having issues with NDI I have installed both OBS studio and NDI multiple times, and when I go into tools there is no option for NDI output.


----------



## Narcogen (Sep 9, 2019)

tohamas said:


> I am having issues with NDI I have installed both OBS studio and NDI multiple times, and when I go into tools there is no option for NDI output.



https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/please-post-a-log-with-your-issue-heres-how.23074/

If there's no NDI Output option in the Tools menu, either the NDI plugin and NDI runtime installations were incomplete or unsuccessful, or something is preventing the plugin from loading. The logfile would say.


----------



## GEEKsogen (Sep 10, 2019)

tohamas said:


> I am having issues with NDI I have installed both OBS studio and NDI multiple times, and when I go into tools there is no option for NDI output.


Same problem with 4.6.2


----------



## GEEKsogen (Sep 10, 2019)

Narcogen said:


> https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/please-post-a-log-with-your-issue-heres-how.23074/
> 
> If there's no NDI Output option in the Tools menu, either the NDI plugin and NDI runtime installations were incomplete or unsuccessful, or something is preventing the plugin from loading. The logfile would say.


 https://obsproject.com/logs/fDoSK8Qild3V3vkW


----------



## Narcogen (Sep 10, 2019)

*20:21:24.078: [obs-ndi] hello ! (version 4.6.2)
20:21:24.078: [obs-ndi] Trying 'C:\Program Files\NewTek\NewTek NDI 3.8 Runtime\v3'
20:21:24.078: [obs-ndi] Found NDI library at 'C:/Program Files/NewTek/NewTek NDI 3.8 Runtime/v3/Processing.NDI.Lib.x64.dll'
20:21:24.272: [obs-ndi] NDI runtime loaded successfully
20:21:24.272: [obs-ndi] CPU unsupported by NDI library. Module won't load.*

You have an older AMD CPU that is not compatible with NDI.


----------



## OmniPhillips (Sep 14, 2019)

NDI 4.0 Launched yesterday, when will we see this implemented into the plugin?


----------



## dickfreddy (Sep 15, 2019)

OmniPhillips said:


> NDI 4.0 Launched yesterday, when will we see this implemented into the plugin?


you can download v4 runtime to test, in my case, it works
http://new.tk/NDIRedistV4


----------



## Palakis (Sep 17, 2019)

Palakis updated obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio with a new update entry:

obs-ndi 4.7.0



> *Changes since 4.6.2*
> 
> Plugin updated to NDI 4.0. Fixes an issue where previous versions of the plugin were not compatible with the NDI 4.0 Runtime. *If the installer doesn't do it for you (on Windows & macOS), download the NDI Runtime using the link in the install instructions, then reinstall it and reboot*. Linux users must install the new libndi manually.
> *Windows, Linux and macOS Install instructions: *see the...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Malic (Sep 18, 2019)

So here is my issue:

NDI is installed on both, I can send audio and video from one PC to the other, any res, any frame rate just fine when not streaming

Then I hit stream on my streaming computer....

I am currently sending only audio as then it is nice and clear, and lowest works fine, but using High ( am trying to push a 1080p @30 and @60 to the streaming computer)

The stream falls flat on its face, OBS keeps disconnecting, the computer becomes unresponsive during these times, etc

Stream computer is maxes out using 16% processor during this time and during working streams, so I dont think it is tied to that.

What can I do to figure out what is going on to fix this?  I would love to be able to upgrade my stream to do 60FPS properly but I cant figure out what is happening


----------



## pylawn (Sep 25, 2019)

Not sure if this is a bug or a feature, but I've been having troubles with the audio coming from Skype over NDI.

For some reason, each feed seems to have all the audio feeds combined in each audio feed that comes through in OBS. So if I don't mute 2 of 3 of the feeds coming through, the audio is duplicated across each channel causing an echo.

Is there a way to force each source to only have the audio for the related video feed? Having them all separate would be great for being able to mix each person easier.


----------



## Narcogen (Sep 25, 2019)

This is the way Skype has implemented NDI.


----------



## andylemaire (Oct 3, 2019)

For me it's completely not possible to install this plugin, it gets stuck at validating packages. Anyone else has/had the same problem?
I'm trying to install version 4.7.0.


----------



## Chaskerr4 (Oct 3, 2019)

ottawafro said:


> Basically I don't want to use this for PC to PC ... although I can get that to work on my gaming PC ( wireless ac )  and an old PC ( wired ) into router...  Did also test having gaming PC wired to Router ... I just want to be able to import Skype calls... wish they was a way only to add the NDI Source and not the rest of it ...
> 
> My issue is that my usage goes from 6 - 8 % to about 18% - 20%. which I am not sure if this is normal performance for the plugin....
> 
> ...


***

Have the exact same issue with almost the exact same changes to CPU. The new NDI 4.0 appears to significantly increase my CPU usage over the older version. Any ideas?


----------



## panoc (Oct 10, 2019)

does anyone has the 3.8 ndi runtime and can share ?
form ndi website i can only download version 4.


----------



## dickfreddy (Oct 12, 2019)

panoc said:


> does anyone has the 3.8 ndi runtime and can share ?
> form ndi website i can only download version 4.


http://dl.free.fr/kbKUJkeDf NDI 3.8 Runtime


----------



## Dilshan (Oct 21, 2019)

Guys... I'm using Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS version. i try to setup OBS with NDI plugin. but it's not work. i already install libndi3_4.0.0-1_amd64.deb and obs-ndi_4.7.0-1_amd64.deb. still can't see the NDI output settings. can you please help me. Thnkas


----------



## LoonyGeekFun (Oct 21, 2019)

Macos Catalina

Ndi plugin not working on obs mac anymore


----------



## Blacksheep013 (Oct 31, 2019)

Installed the latest version of OBS 24.0.2 and this 4.7.0 plugin on a MacMini w ih Mojave OS on it. When i choose my Magewell NDI source at 'Sources' it crashes OBS. When i launch OBS again.. it crashes because it tries to connect to my NDI source. When i delete the 4.7.0 NDI plugin OBS starts as normal.


----------



## LoonyGeekFun (Nov 6, 2019)

mac obs 24.0.3-21 is working with NDI for me on mac


----------



## Palakis (Nov 12, 2019)

Palakis updated obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio with a new update entry:

obs-ndi 4.7.1



> *Only use this release with OBS 22 or above!*
> 
> *Changes since 4.7.0*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## vashzx1 (Nov 18, 2019)

Hey so using this plug-in on my streaming pc if i select the source as OBS Preview the picture looks great but there no sound coming through but if i change the source name to streampc then my picture looks distorted like the reds off to the right side a bit but i get sound. How can i leave this on preview and still get sound?


----------



## nickhype (Nov 20, 2019)

i can't install obs plugin in mac.
https://obsproject.com/forum/thread...-ndi-source-or-install-obs-ndi-plugin.112827/

EDIT: Problem solved! :D


----------



## CXA007 (Nov 20, 2019)

So I'm having issues with my NDI plug in as well. everything was working fine up until last week. 

I can confirm the NDI steam is getting to the streaming PC as NDI Studio Monitor shows the feed just fine. I just downloaded the 4.7.1 plug in still with no luck. I'm about to remove OBS and install an over version from my personal backup and see what happens.

Here is my last log file should anyone want to take a look..

https://obsproject.com/logs/rjgWQkf4GQ8q7a7u


----------



## petterchristensen (Nov 20, 2019)

I need the previous version of libNDI for mac. Running the latest one with OBS for mac is freezing all ndi sources after some minutes, and needs them to be reconnected again to work. I was stupid not take a backup, and when installing Palakis NDI plugin for OBS it auto-install the latest ndiLib from http://new.tk/NDIRedistV4Apple.
The last one working with obs was marked 2. November i think.
Someone able to help ? Where can I get the previous version ?

Petter


----------



## mimosa-pudica (Nov 23, 2019)

I installed this plugin and it broke my Camera Live input to OBS - all I get is a black screen now.

I want to uninstall NDI. How to accomplish this on Mac? TIA :)


----------



## Draco (Nov 24, 2019)

We need a way to "jog" or reset the NDI plugin. I've been using a NDI PTZ camera (BirdDog P200) and at some unknown times, the connection will be lost. I believe my POE injector stops passing traffic. Either way, when attempting to re-establish the feed after resetting the injector, it holds (frozen) on the last grabbed frame. There's basically nothing I can do until it randomly works... unless I restart OBS completely.

Additionally, when this is unable to grab the feed, the NDI Studio Monitor picks it up just fine. So I have no idea what's going on with the OBS plugin.


----------



## Tiffo (Nov 28, 2019)

I Can feel some little sttutering... Don't know if its just psycological, but i have this feeling everytime i look to the preview on receiver OBS.
I'm an older NDI user and it was not like this before...


----------



## Narcogen (Dec 14, 2019)

*UPDATE: *My error, the latest (4.7.1) works with 24.0.5 (at least on Mojave) I just hadn't installed it yet. My bad.

Presuming that the plugin will need an update to work with 24.0.5 on MacOS.

13:01:57.453: os_dlopen(/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ndi/bin/obs-ndi.so->/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ndi/bin/obs-ndi.so): dlopen(/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ndi/bin/obs-ndi.so, 257): Library not loaded: @rpath/QtWidgets
13:01:57.453:   Referenced from: /Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ndi/bin/obs-ndi.so
13:01:57.453:   Reason: image not found
13:01:57.453:
13:01:57.453: Module '/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ndi/bin/obs-ndi.so' not loaded


----------



## rockbottom (Dec 22, 2019)

I've been using the plugin for a few days & it does work very good but my old Win7 PC that I put back in service to run a second (720P) stream from has a Z68 mobo with a 100Mbps NIC.  The raw video bit-rate swamped it so I switched over to a USB3.0 Wi-Fi adaptor, it's much better but once & a while it will glitch for a second or 2.   No issues if I switch to the the Lowest Bandwidth setting on the NDI input but the bitrate/resolution is too low with that setting.

Can another bandwidth setting be added to the NDI input?  Maybe a "Medium" setting that matches the NDI Studio Monitor Low Bandwidth setting?  Or if that is not possible, can Window Capture be updated so it can capture the NDI Studio Monitor?


----------



## rockbottom (Dec 22, 2019)

Not ideal but I figured out a workaround for the time being.  I use MistServer for my streams, so I added a VLC source in OBS on the Z68 & I'm capturing the RTMP stream.

rtmp://localhost:1935/play/streamkey


----------



## redfrog (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi
I really love this plugin.
It helped us a lot for our video production.
Is it possible to keep NDI output *active *on a scene when the scene is not the active one ?
This will make possible to get several outputs from OBS.
This could be an option of NDI output filter.
I do not know of it is possible to do regarding OBS constrains, but may be ... nothing happens if no try :)


----------



## redfrog (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi,

I do not know if it is the right place for an issue.

Windows 10 up to date
OBS studio 24.0.3 W64
obs-ndi 4.7.1

First step : all NDI equipments are detected by OBS and working well on a lan/wlan network with Netgear gigaswitch and Netgear access point.

Second step : I try to create a dedicated video production network behind a Netgear Nighthawk AC1750 wifi router and move all video equipments including OBS to the new lan/wlan network.
The dedicated network is working perfectly : access to other equipments, to internet, ...
Result for OBS: all wifi NDI sources are no more detected by OBS.
All configuration double checked : nothing is looking wrong.

NDI Analysis tool, running on the same computer than OBS, detects perfectly all NDI sources.
NDI Studio monitor tool, running on the same computer than OBS, detects and displays perfectly all NDI sources.
vMix trial, running on the same computer than OBS, detects and displays perfectly all NDI sources.

Everything show that this is an obs-ndi issue.
May be it is only a tuning in ndi-obs parameters.
Did somebody met similar issue ?
How to fix it ?

Many thanks for your help


EDIT : issue fixed

The Netgear Nighthawk AC1750 provides several options to optimize the Wifi communications.
Disabling all these wifi optimization and qos features fixed the issue for OBS.
This does not explain why OBS was not working while other applications had no problem.

Hope that this can help people having similar issue.


----------



## iniqmyers (Jan 1, 2020)

redfrog said:


> Hi
> I really love this plugin.
> It helped us a lot for our video production.
> Is it possible to keep NDI output *active *on a scene when the scene is not the active one ?
> ...




This exists already, add a "Dedicated NDI Output" Filter to your scene and choose a name for the stream to broadcast as. Make sure if there's a media source or similar that it is configured to continue playing while the scene is inactive. You can also add the NDI Output filter to sources directly, but in my testing a media source got a bit stuttery when it was in the background (when the filter was placed on a scene there was none of that) but should work fine for still images. I just tested this on OSX to two Studio Monitor instances, don't have access to my windows machine atm but I'll test it there too when I get the chance.


----------



## redfrog (Jan 3, 2020)

iniqmyers said:


> This exists already, add a "Dedicated NDI Output" Filter to your scene and choose a name for the stream to broadcast as. Make sure if there's a media source or similar that it is configured to continue playing while the scene is inactive. You can also add the NDI Output filter to sources directly, but in my testing a media source got a bit stuttery when it was in the background (when the filter was placed on a scene there was none of that) but should work fine for still images. I just tested this on OSX to two Studio Monitor instances, don't have access to my windows machine atm but I'll test it there too when I get the chance.



Many thanks, simple and efficient.
"_Make sure if there's a media source or similar that it is configured to continue playing while the scene is inactive_" this was the missing tip.
Adding any image in background solved the problem.


----------



## MoRe99 (Jan 7, 2020)

MoRe99 said:


> Hi! I have a problem using NDI source. Although I searched this forum for a while I couldn't find a solution.
> 
> I started building a scene with a video capture device to show my own webcam. Then I put it to the upper right corner of the scene, changed the size and clicked the lock symbol to fix it. I made a video call on Skype and added my friend as an NDI source, which I put to the lower left corner of the scene and changed the size (and also clicked the lock symbol), so that both webcam pictures had the same size.
> 
> ...



Hello! I Did I miss a solution of this problem I reported 14 months ago? This problem still exists when I stream. If I missed the solution would s/o please tell me where I can find it? If not, is there any solution s/o can offer now?


----------



## John Navara (Jan 16, 2020)

Recently started having issues with OBS Studio and NDI Tools and Scan Converter.  I don't see the NDI source on OBS Studios anymore on my stream PC.  It worked before and nothing has changed on my end.  If I use StreamLabsOBS the NDI source works fine.

NDI Tools v4.1 on sim computer.  OBS 24.0.3 and obs-ndi-4.7.1-Windows-Installer.exe being used on stream computer.  All on the same network.  I am able to open shared directories on the either computer so there is network connectivity.
Thanks,
John


----------



## arsin-fam4gamers (Jan 19, 2020)

I have OBS crashing randomly sometimes often. I posted my log and the community manager pointed me here that it may be with the NDI plugin. I do use NDI and have been for the last 12 months without issue running 3 NDI feeds to the stream but ever since reloading my stream box this issue has started to occur.


----------



## mrsbpier (Jan 19, 2020)

Hello, I'm trying to install the plugin on my Mac with Catalina (10.15.2) but I have an error at the end of the installation (v. 4.7.1)


----------



## Tangential (Feb 9, 2020)

When I try and install the NDI plugin package in Catalina I also get an error:








Is there a work around for this? I was able to download the NewTek NDI package and install it and I renamed the obs-ndi-4.7.1-macos.pkg to obs-ndi-4.7.1-macos.xar and unpacked it. In it I found and obs-ndi_plugin.pkg but Catalina says it is damaged.







I even installed it on a Mojave box and tried copying /Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ndi to my catalina box. Once I did that I get an error when I start OBS and catalina wants to remove it.


----------



## StingerNLG (Feb 10, 2020)

Unless I am doing something wrong, is it possible in a Skype call to have each individual NDI source on it's own audio channel?   For whatever reason if I have for example 3 NDI sources from a group Skype call in my scene, all three's audio duplicates on each other's channels and it sounds like they are talking in tin cans.

Thanks!
Mike Mullis
The Original Next Level Gaming


----------



## Narcogen (Feb 10, 2020)

StingerNLG said:


> Unless I am doing something wrong, is it possible in a Skype call to have each individual NDI source on it's own audio channel?   For whatever reason if I have for example 3 NDI sources from a group Skype call in my scene, all three's audio duplicates on each other's channels and it sounds like they are talking in tin cans.



Mute the other sources. Apparently this is just the way Skype has implemented NDI-- individual video, shared audio. I think the use case they designed it for is a traditional remote interview situation, where you're only using one video source at a time, but you need to hear all the audio particpants, rather than a PiP situation with multiple video angles on screen at once-- because your only choices there are either duplicate/echoing audio, or potential problems with sync.


----------



## StingerNLG (Feb 10, 2020)

Narcogen said:


> Mute the other sources. Apparently this is just the way Skype has implemented NDI-- individual video, shared audio. I think the use case they designed it for is a traditional remote interview situation, where you're only using one video source at a time, but you need to hear all the audio particpants, rather than a PiP situation with multiple video angles on screen at once-- because your only choices there are either duplicate/echoing audio, or potential problems with sync.



Gotcha, that makes sense.    I will mute all but one of them.    Thanks for the advice!!

Mike


----------



## Malic (Feb 10, 2020)

NDI has been working well for me, but am trying to just figure out some things.

Without a game running, and NDI just sending my desktop, is between using 7-20% of my GPU. This seems a bit high. Are there settings I can tweak to tune to the games I play and what I need to send though the network?


----------



## sneaky4oe (Feb 14, 2020)

Is there no way to get ffmpeg with NDI nowdays? I see that it was removed from ffmpeg version 4.2, and I tried to build version 4.1 but always faced this error:
ERROR: Processing.NDI.Lib.h not found

I'd like to configure a transcoding server on linux using NDI+ffmpeg (and if possible to make ffmpeg+ndi for windows usage too) and doesn't look like older ndi download scripts get the old enough version.


----------



## shw4y (Feb 16, 2020)

hey there, downloaded ndi successfully on my mac. trying to use ndi to send mac -> pc

trying to download it on my pc with not much success

i've run through the installation numerous times and restarted after each one and it won't show in my obs

not sure what to do. if anyone could help please do.

my discord is haroon#0001


----------



## Tiffany814 (Mar 21, 2020)

The audio is slightly off in my videos.  What do I do to adjust?


----------



## Narcogen (Mar 21, 2020)

Edit > Advanced Audio Properties > Sync Offset


----------



## Ping98 (Mar 21, 2020)

NDI does not work with Nordvpn
Firstsystem is connected to internet = Game & VPN
Second system get its internet from first system (but i want it without vpn) for streaming....
also nord has *Invisibility on LAN* option....but it doesn't work....
Hope they'll fix this soon....


----------



## Narcogen (Mar 21, 2020)

Not sure what you mean by "NDI does not work with NordVPN". Are you saying NDI does not work on your LAN when one machine is connected to the VPN, even for other machines that are not?


----------



## Ping98 (Mar 22, 2020)

Yep exactly....you can test it....
but when i don't run it...everything is correct
also tried *Sharemy internet networkinterface* &Network Bridge....but didn't work
By the way windows has lots of problems with configuring network brdige
whenever i want to bridge 2 networks.... i should restart my system because of bad configuration....


----------



## powdered_water (Mar 27, 2020)

Hey there,

I don't suppose any of you guys have an idea of how to get push to talk to work on an audio source through NDI? The best I've been able to do is have the Main Output respect Push to talk. If I use the NDI dedicated output filter on an audio source, it doesn't care.


----------



## therentabrain (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi, thank you for this incredibly useful plugin.

I have found that when I have just one Skype caller, the feed stays stable and if NDI/OBS falls behind the Skype window, it will catch up shortly.  But, when I am using Meet Now and have two or more callers as NDI sources, if the GPU falls behind, it will literally never catch up.  You can talk forever; the caller(s) will fall into greater and greater delay.

Would love solutions.  I have tried this (a) all on my laptop, (b) all on my super fast desktop,  and (c) on a combination, with Skype on desktop and OBS on laptop, just to distribute the labor.  My CPUs are not even breaking a sweat, and this still happens every time.

Steps to reproduce the phenomeon:
1. On a machine with a less than superstar GPU, start a new OBS project.  
2. Start a Meet Now in Skype.  
3. Connect to a user with camera on.  
4. Add their NDI feed to OBS.
5. Talk for a while, monitoring OBS and the Skype app itself.  Observe that if/when sync is lost, it will resync within a second or two.

6. Add a second caller to the Meet Now.
7. Add the second NDI feed to OBS, so you can see both cameras at once.
8. Move the cameras around wildly so a lot of data needs to be crunched.  If using a phone, change your orientation/rotation a lot as you move around.  Note that the pictures freeze briefly now and then, and after that, each camera has some delay, independent from each other.

Keep talking and note that the delay is never recovered no matter how calm the cameras and CPUs get.  It just drifts later and later indefinitely.

And to really drive it home:

9. Add the Active Speaker NDI source to OBS.  Note that this source is not laggy at all, at first, but the other two sources are still delayed, all in the same OBS screen.

It should resync eventually, shouldn't it?  Like it does when there is only one caller?  I don't think it's the extra CPU/GPU burden of multiple callers; I think there's some kind of clock mixup.  Each NDI should have its own sync and, somewhere, it is lost.

Watching on the NewTek Studio Monitor or the main Skype window, those are both okay.  So it's probably something with OBS or the plugin.  

Yes I have tried various sync settings in the Source.  Behavior is basically the same.

Thank you so much.


----------



## the_isalani (Apr 1, 2020)

Not sure if this is an NDI issue, or a way of how OBS handles an NDI feed.

When using Skype with OBS-NDI, OBS occasionally resizes the NDI source.

Not sure if this is because different NDI feeds in Skype (different people's webcams) are different resolution, or something else is happening.

Using the latest OBS and NDI plugin, and the latest Skype version:
OBS: 25.0.1
NDI: 4.7.1
Skype: 8.58.0.93


----------



## Jont (Apr 1, 2020)

I'm tearing my hair out, trying to use the NDI plugin to pull in Skype calls.

I'm on Windows 10 with OBS 25.0.1. I've installed the latest NDI plugin that says it's good for OBS 22+, and the NDI SDK. I've enabled NDI in Skype, and sure enough I see my Skype calls as NDI sources that I can add in OBS.

But that's where the good news ends. I don't get anything from those NDI sources. If I add them, the video appears to be zero-sized, and if I fill the screen with it I get just black, and nothing on the audio.

Any clues as to what's wrong would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Jont.


----------



## therentabrain (Apr 1, 2020)

Every fifth question on here has to do with this, but it is super googlable :)


			skype ndi windows change size - Google Search
		




the_isalani said:


> When using Skype with OBS-NDI, OBS occasionally resizes the NDI source.


----------



## wekanikita (Apr 2, 2020)

zewtastic said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but where exactly does this get installed to? The instructions are a bit vague.
> 
> I ran the installer but it also says in the install instructions "copy the contents of the archive to the root of your OBS Studio installation folder."
> 
> ...


It`s now year 2020 and I have the same problem. Copied the files as you did, still no NDI in the tools folder. What DLL are you talking about and what is GIT hub, something to do with IOS ?. Geuss nobody knows the answer to this one


----------



## Yurlyn (Apr 2, 2020)

wekanikita said:


> It`s now year 2020 and I have the same problem. Copied the files as you did, still no NDI in the tools folder. What DLL are you talking about and what is GIT hub, something to do with IOS ?. Geuss nobody knows the answer to this one


Use the installer (Windows/Mac OS (= version 4.7.1)) which is recommended to install the plugin. That way you don't have to look at what is the root folder and stuff.
If you're on Mac OS Catalina or if it doesn't install the NDI runtime automatically using the previous Mac OS link then install the NDI runtime for Mac OS. That should do it.


----------



## fracta (Apr 2, 2020)

Hello,
I am not able to see the NDI source on OBS. I am on macOS Sierra, running OBS 24.0.6, I installed successfully the NDI.pkg & NDI runtime package....
Shall I open skype to be able to see the plugin in the tool menu or add source menu ?
thanks for your help
fracta


----------



## fracta (Apr 2, 2020)

fracta said:


> Hello,
> I am not able to see the NDI source on OBS. I am on macOS Sierra, running OBS 24.0.6, I installed successfully the NDI.pkg & NDI runtime package....
> Shall I open skype to be able to see the plugin in the tool menu or add source menu ?
> thanks for your help
> fracta


problem solved using this installer for Mac: Mac OS


----------



## nogard (Apr 2, 2020)

Hey,
I have found some information about my doubt, but I am not clear.
What settings should I use for video output?

option 1
Gaming PC:
Base (canvas) resolution: 2560:1440
Output (scaled) resolution: 1920:1080
Streaming PC:
Base (canvas) resolution: 1920:1080
Output (scaled) resolution: 1920:1080

option 2
Gaming PC:
Base (canvas) resolution: 2560:1440
Output (scaled) resolution: 2560:1440
Streaming PC:
Base (canvas) resolution: 2560:1440
Output (scaled) resolution: 1920:1080

option 3
Gaming PC:
Base (canvas) resolution: 2560:1440
Output (scaled) resolution: 1920:1080
Streaming PC:
Base (canvas) resolution: 2560:1440
Output (scaled) resolution: 1920:1080

i´m using NDI Plugin and the streaming PC is encoding using x264


----------



## hquinn09 (Apr 3, 2020)

Fracta, I am having the same problem. Have installed latest updates for Mac (Catalina), OBS (24.0.6) and OBS Link (1.0.1) and no NDI Plugin is showing up. Any help would be nice. Thanks!


----------



## lionfeather (Apr 3, 2020)

I've installed OBS, the NDI plugin, and the NDI camera app for the iPhone.  I see NDI as a source in OBS, but I don't see my phone with the app running.  It's not available under source name.  What might I have missed?


----------



## lionfeather (Apr 4, 2020)

lionfeather said:


> I've installed OBS, the NDI plugin, and the NDI camera app for the iPhone.  I see NDI as a source in OBS, but I don't see my phone with the app running.  It's not available under source name.  What might I have missed?


 found the answer to my own question....  
I had to open up a port in my routers firewall 5353 to be precise.  I also had to shut off the widows defender private firewall.  I did try to create an inbound rule to allow 5353 thru, but that's not enough. Maybe I'll solve that bit with time.
Anyway just want to share the answer with you.


			https://233b1d13b450eb6b33b4-ac2a33202ef9b63045cbb3afca178df8.ssl.cf1.rackcdn.com/pdf/newtek-ndi-problem-solving.pdf


----------



## NevetsA (Apr 5, 2020)

Is there any information as to when and if the Android app will be available?  Is there a way to sideload it....legally?  From what I have read here NDI is a very useful tool.


----------



## Brotuulaan (Apr 7, 2020)

Installed it today but can't use it because any time it's active, it disrupts the audio feed from my other sources—regardless of any audio setting I've found.

If I turn off the NDI feed from my phone, it leaves a static shot of the last frame on the screen and the audio works fine.

If I hide the NDI source, the audio works fine.

But if the feed is live and the source is visible, all other audio just becomes a bubbly, jittery mess. This is regardless of the BDI audio being enabled or what video format I'm using to stream/record.


----------



## jbreher (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm one more person reporting that, after installing (using the linked explicitly Catalina-compatible file libNDI_for_Mac.pkgt), and relaunching OBS (or rebooting the entire computer for that matter), I do not have an NDI entry in OBS's Tools menu. Maybe I've been insuffificently persistent, but an hour of poking around has not unearthed a solution. Any help would be appreciated.
Log file: https://obsproject.com/logs/w3dJ9n2k9phGu4fW


----------



## Narcogen (Apr 7, 2020)

jbreher said:


> I'm one more person reporting that, after installing (using the linked explicitly Catalina-compatible file libNDI_for_Mac.pkgt), and relaunching OBS (or rebooting the entire computer for that matter), I do not have an NDI entry in OBS's Tools menu. Maybe I've been insuffificently persistent, but an hour of poking around has not unearthed a solution. Any help would be appreciated.
> Log file: https://obsproject.com/logs/w3dJ9n2k9phGu4fW



You may have installed the NDI runtime (the NDI library) but you haven't installed the NDI plugin for OBS, at least not successfully.

Below is the portion of your log where OBS loads modules. If a module loads, it's listed here. If it doesn't, an error appears here. The obs-ndi.so file does not appear here, which means it isn't installed.


21:34:45.832:   Loaded Modules:
21:34:45.832:     vlc-video.so
21:34:45.832:     text-freetype2.so
21:34:45.832:     rtmp-services.so
21:34:45.832:     obs-x264.so
21:34:45.832:     obs-vst.so
21:34:45.832:     obs-transitions.so
21:34:45.832:     obs-outputs.so
21:34:45.832:     obs-libfdk.so
21:34:45.832:     obs-filters.so
21:34:45.832:     obs-ffmpeg.so
21:34:45.832:     obs-browser.so
21:34:45.832:     mac-vth264.so
21:34:45.832:     mac-syphon.so
21:34:45.832:     mac-decklink.so
21:34:45.832:     mac-capture.so
21:34:45.832:     mac-avcapture.so
21:34:45.832:     linux-jack.so
21:34:45.832:     image-source.so
21:34:45.832:     frontend-tools.so
21:34:45.832:     decklink-ouput-ui.so
21:34:45.832:     coreaudio-encoder.so
21:34:45.832: ---------------------------------
21:34:45.833: os_dlopen(../obs-plugins/obs-browser->../obs-plugins/obs-browser.so): dlopen(../obs-plugins/obs-browser.so, 257): image not found


----------



## jbreher (Apr 8, 2020)

ThAnks. Though I must admit a heap of puzzlement. Is the installer something other than the libNDI_for_Mac.pkg file as listed on the page https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/releases/tag/4.7.1?

Edit: or do maybe I need both? The instructions as I interpret them are Catalina needs a manual install of libNDI_for_Mac.pkg instead of obs-ndi-4.7.1-macOS.pkg which is for earlier MacOS. But maybe both are required on Catalina? If the latter, the instructions would seem to be improved by making this explicit.


----------



## jbreher (Apr 8, 2020)

Must require both. I have tentative success -- at least I see an entry 'NDI Output Settings' on the tools menu. Consider my problem solved.


----------



## jbreher (Apr 8, 2020)

Next snag - as soon as I add an NDI source, OBS crashes.
Below is a screenshot taken immediately before confirming the dialog for the settings for Add 'NDI Source', after pressing the [Defaults] button, and selecting my iPhone in the Source Name dropdown. As soon as I click [OK], OBS crashes.
The window above OBS is the NewTek NDI Video Monitor, which is displaying the intended NDI feed. It remains up and running.
The phone is running NewTek NDI HX Camera.
Results are the same if I terminate NDI Video Monitor and run again.

Any suggestions for troubleshooting?

Hm. Pic too large to upload. Posted it to iiimgur:


----------



## Artem.ru (Apr 8, 2020)

Can I do this using this plugin and the ZOOM program?




_P.S. I know that Skype has built-in NDI - so implementing it in it is very easy. But I need to do it for ZOOM!_


----------



## Narcogen (Apr 8, 2020)

jbreher said:


> Next snag - as soon as I add an NDI source, OBS crashes.
> Below is a screenshot taken immediately before confirming the dialog for the settings for Add 'NDI Source', after pressing the [Defaults] button, and selecting my iPhone in the Source Name dropdown. As soon as I click [OK], OBS crashes.
> The window above OBS is the NewTek NDI Video Monitor, which is displaying the intended NDI feed. It remains up and running.
> The phone is running NewTek NDI HX Camera.
> ...



You've now progressed past your first issue (didn't install the plugin) to the one everyone else on MacOS now has, which is that the 4.5 version of the NDI library causes OBS-NDI to crash. If you didn't already have 4.0 or 4.0 of the NDI runtime downloaded, you may be out of luck until one of these things happens: 1) NewTek updates 4.5 to resolve the crash issue; 2) OBS-NDI updates the plugin to resolve the crash issue; 3) NewTek restores a pre-4.5 MacOS NDI download for users wishing to downgrade; 4) You get an older NDI runtime from another source, uninstall 4.5, and install that older version.


----------



## jbreher (Apr 8, 2020)

Narcogen said:


> You've now progressed past your first issue (didn't install the plugin) to the one everyone else on MacOS now has, which is that the 4.5 version of the NDI library causes OBS-NDI to crash. ...you may be out of luck until ... 4) You get an older NDI runtime from another source, uninstall 4.5, and install that older version.



Thanks again for your reply.

I guess I'll put the call out: Does anyone here (that may be following along) know where I can find an older copy of the NDI runtime?


----------



## Narcogen (Apr 8, 2020)

jbreher said:


> I'm one more person reporting that, after installing (using the linked explicitly Catalina-compatible file libNDI_for_Mac.pkgt), and relaunching OBS (or rebooting the entire computer for that matter), I do not have an NDI entry in OBS's Tools menu. Maybe I've been insuffificently persistent, but an hour of poking around has not unearthed a solution. Any help would be appreciated.
> Log file: https://obsproject.com/logs/w3dJ9n2k9phGu4fW



https://obsproject.com/forum/thread...ing-source-mac-high-sierra.117404/post-445745


----------



## Palakis (Apr 10, 2020)

Palakis updated obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio with a new update entry:

obs-ndi 4.8.0



> *Only use this release with OBS Studio v25 (v24 on macOS) or above!*
> 
> *Changes since 4.7.1*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## jbreher (Apr 11, 2020)

Palakis said:


> Palakis updated obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio with a new update entry:




Thank you, thank you, thank you. This is brilliant. It. Just. Works. My MacOS Catalina OBS crash woes are a thing of the past.


----------



## teacherguy (Apr 11, 2020)

jbreher said:


> Next snag - as soon as I add an NDI source, OBS crashes.
> Below is a screenshot taken immediately before confirming the dialog for the settings for Add 'NDI Source', after pressing the [Defaults] button, and selecting my iPhone in the Source Name dropdown. As soon as I click [OK], OBS crashes.
> The window above OBS is the NewTek NDI Video Monitor, which is displaying the intended NDI feed. It remains up and running.
> The phone is running NewTek NDI HX Camera.
> ...


I have had some success by pressing neither "OK" or "Cancel." Instead, quit OBS. You will get a warning asking if you want to save changes. Say yes to that. When you re-open OBS, hopefully you will be good to go.


----------



## DiWoWo (Apr 11, 2020)

I experience stuttering issues with the NDI runtime/plugin system when broadcasting from my Win10 Gaming PC to my second PC which is running on Fedora Linux 31. I'm trying this since many NDI Plugin and runtime versions now, always hoping it will fix something but sadly it does not.
If i broadcast from the Fedora machine to Win10 everything works fine. Also when i broadcast via NDI from my Win10 machine to my laptop which runs Win10 as well its working fine. As soon as the Fedora machine receives any video signal via NDI even the preview is stuttering terribly.

Does anyone have any advice i can follow to fix that in any way?

Specs:
Gaming PC: Windows 10 Pro Version 1903 Systembuild 18362.720, OBS Version 25.0.4
Linux PC: Fedora 31 (x86-64), OBS 25.0.4 (linux)

Issues accured with every NDI Plugin/Runtime version that came out in the past.


----------



## Epsilon6 (Apr 14, 2020)

Hope, that Im not wrong here...
but how much skype calls are possible to integrate in OBS with the NDIPlugin....
2 calls no problem...
but the 3rd I will see only the skype logo in the NDI Source window





-> ?


----------



## teekay1959 (Apr 15, 2020)

lionfeather said:


> I've installed OBS, the NDI plugin, and the NDI camera app for the iPhone.  I see NDI as a source in OBS, but I don't see my phone with the app running.  It's not available under source name.  What might I have missed?


I had the same problem only to realize I had to get the NDIcam up and running on my iPhone first before it would appear in the Source Name field.


----------



## teekay1959 (Apr 15, 2020)

Narcogen said:


> The NDI spec may support that but I think the plugin only does stereo. It might do the surround modes that OBS supports if they are enabled-- don't know, I never tried.


Thanks for the reply above. It comes close to addressing my own issue. I've successfully installed the OBS NDI plug-in. I'm able to get the video feed from my iPhone no problem. Also getting the audio signal from the iPhone mic. However, I'd like to use a USB mic instead that I can plug into my iPhone. The mic is called an Apogee One. It has two channels. Channel 1 for an external mic and channel 2 for an instrument (guitar). I'm able to see the NDI meter in OBS respond to the channel 1 signal, but for the life of me I cannot see nor hear the channel 2 signal. I checked the Apogee One against Garageband and both signals come through fine. I've fiddled with Stereo, Mono, checking and unchecking all 6 tracks in the Advanced Audio Properties of the NDI Source and no luck. Any insights would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Narcogen (Apr 15, 2020)

This is a question for the developer of NDI Cam. There's no channel routing configuration for NDI on the receiving end; if OBS isn't getting it, NDICam isn't sending it. OBS' internal tracks are not the same as audio channels from an external device.


----------



## teacherguy (Apr 16, 2020)

teekay1959 said:


> Thanks for the reply above. It comes close to addressing my own issue. I've successfully installed the OBS NDI plug-in. I'm able to get the video feed from my iPhone no problem. Also getting the audio signal from the iPhone mic. However, I'd like to use a USB mic instead that I can plug into my iPhone. The mic is called an Apogee One. It has two channels. Channel 1 for an external mic and channel 2 for an instrument (guitar). I'm able to see the NDI meter in OBS respond to the channel 1 signal, but for the life of me I cannot see nor hear the channel 2 signal. I checked the Apogee One against Garageband and both signals come through fine. I've fiddled with Stereo, Mono, checking and unchecking all 6 tracks in the Advanced Audio Properties of the NDI Source and no luck. Any insights would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Try the free demo of Loopback and see if you can address the other channel that way.


----------



## StingerNLG (Apr 18, 2020)

I just want to say the new version of the NDI plugin has nicely stabilized our Skype windows in our podcast.   Everything looks great and CPU usage has stayed really low which is a bonus.

Now, if Skype could just fix that incessant "2 people can't talk at the same time" issue they have.   But that's for another forum.  LOL


----------



## kineticscreen (Apr 20, 2020)

StingerNLG said:


> I just want to say the new version of the NDI plugin has nicely stabilized our Skype windows in our podcast.   Everything looks great and CPU usage has stayed really low which is a bonus.
> 
> Now, if Skype could just fix that incessant "2 people can't talk at the same time" issue they have.   But that's for another forum.  LOL



How are you finding your actually Skype call quality? Been streaming for a live podcast with 3 remote particpants, and th quality of the video from Skype is surprisingly poor, dispite everyone having at least 20mpps uploads on their connections...


----------



## Artem.ru (Apr 20, 2020)

If you like open source - then please support the issue with your finger up - so that Jitsi developers add integration with NDI!








						[FR] Add support for NDI · Issue #226 · jitsi/jitsi-meet-electron
					

Add support for Newtek NDI. Support to use NDI streams as sources as well as outputting NDI streams for use in other applications.




					github.com


----------



## JBarnes74 (Apr 23, 2020)

Good morning... I'm trying to install the NDI Plugin for OBS on Mac but it's not showing as a source.  OBS 25.0.7 64 bit   NDI Plugin 4.5.1


----------



## EasyRyno (Apr 24, 2020)

I have installed Windows NDI Plugin and the Skype options show Local once, guest twice, and active speaker twice. None of them pull video or audio. I have checked that my connection is set to private. But is there some other kind of authorization I need to give to make AV come through?


----------



## adamatos (Apr 24, 2020)

Multiviewer - Would it be possible to have the multiviewer as an NDI out option? Much like how program or preview is available?


----------



## virtunite (Apr 25, 2020)

I have a small problem with NDI for OBS.

I use this plugin to get my audio from my main PC to my Streaming PC.
I have added a "Dedicated NDI Output" to both my Mic and Desktop Sound so I can get both separately onto my Streaming PC.

Problem is that if I mute my mic in OBS on my main PC, the NDI plugin will still transfer the audio to my second PC wich shouldn't happen as the output is muted.

Would it be possible to fix this?


----------



## SlavikCA (Apr 27, 2020)

I see, that I can add NDI output in OBS.
What kind NDI will it produce? Raw NDI? NDI HX? NDI HX2? Can it be configured? Can it's bandwidth / resolution be configured?

The reason I'm asking is because I want to experiment with sending the resulting NDI stream over Internet.


----------



## JasperUMC (Apr 28, 2020)

I am running OBS 25.0.4 (64 bit). I installed OBS-NDI 4.8.0. When I enabled the NDI output so that I could offload the encoding to another computer, it crashed OBS. Now every time I launch OBS, it crashes before I can even uncheck the NDI output. The only way that I can get OBS to run now is to uninstall the OBS-NDI.
The computer is running Windows 10 Pro.


----------



## Palakis (Apr 28, 2020)

Palakis updated obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio with a new update entry:

obs-ndi 4.9.0



> *Only use this release with OBS Studio v25 or above!
> 
> Changes since 4.8.0*
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Avantlord (Apr 30, 2020)

Thanks for the new entry @Palakis !

Maybe someone in this post can help me :)

I need to set the NDI Output plugin to stream to a NDI Virtual Input using YUY2 instead of UYVY packet format (I suspect webex is rendering the stream as YUY2 making the image blurry). I already change the parameters in settings->advance->video with color format, space and range on OBS but nothing makes the stream improve, I assume this settings doesn't affect NDI Output, I even tried to change the file NewTek_WDM_KS.Sys to alter the DispatchSetFormat order but didn't make any better.

Does any one know how to change packet format output?

OBS 25.0.4 32 bit
NDI Output 4.9.0 (but the UI shows 4.5.2.0)
NDI Runtime 4.5.1
NDI Tools 4
Win 10 pro 64bit


----------



## Lilrex (Apr 30, 2020)

Hi all,

So I have been working with this off and on for a few weeks now. I have things mostly setup but I am having an issue where NDI is capping on my LAN at ~97 Mbps even though the LAN is 1Gig. 

I tried reducing the framerate and that did reduce the load and produced a smooth stream but I want this to work at 720p 60. 

Anyone have a potential solution for this? I have NDI tools and tried Scan converter but that didn't really do much of anything. 

All the cables have been checked and tested, they are fine. Switch is a Netgear GS308 and Router is an Asus AC1900.


----------



## OBScruncher (May 2, 2020)

I am running OBS 25.0.8 + installed NDI 4.5.1 macOS runtime + obs-ndi 4.9.0 (had no success with obs-ndi 4.8.0 either) and when connecting a NDI-source (iPhone) it only show a red handle up in the left corner (no feed after clicking OK) + audio (working). IN the phone I can see that it is transmitting (red frame in NDI HX Camera software (latest version).

I also did boot up another MacOS volume (clean installment with the latest MacOS) just to see if I had any inte conflict with another plugin etc. but no luck.

Anyone with some tips or is this known with this combo of latest MacOS version + OBS + NDI plugin?


----------



## jzzen (May 3, 2020)

Can't get my iPhone or iPad to show up in source name for NDI Source properties. I am using windows10 laptop. Using OBS 25.08 and abs-ndi plugin 4.9.  I have pressed record  on NDI APP on IOS device but no joy.  NDI Virtual input seems to see iPhone ok. What could be the problem?


----------



## Fab2B (May 3, 2020)

Hi ! i've an issue and i can't find a clue in log. SDI seems to stop sending flux after 10 mn. In log there's nothing related to that. The only way to restart flux is to go in SDI output setup and confirm again the output. Log show SDI was still working, shutdown and restart.


----------



## SP_OBS (May 7, 2020)

After updating to the latest update, it has resulted in constant desync and latency increases between audio+video sources, up to half a second at times. Usually happens after swapping between CPU intense scenes. Had no issues with the old version, downgraded now and it's fine. Checked logs and saw nothing noteworthy related to NDI.


----------



## roxx16200 (May 8, 2020)

Windows Users BEWARE:  I have downloaded the _*Obs-ndi-4.9.0-Windows-Installer.exe*_ on 2 different computers today.   BOTH times, my antivirus reported a virus (Heur.AdvML.B) was discovered within the .exe file.  
I understand that this COULD be a false-positive by Norton - and is also a common 'virus' reported by Norton when it detects an AI-driven application within another application....but I don't like to take risks with computer viruses.

However, the good news is, I followed the process of downloading and installing the .zip file instead - and it was clean.


----------



## SopherFellow (May 8, 2020)

Ok, total newbie here, so keep the laughter to a minimum.
I have a crappy laptop in the living room.   I have a ukulele group that is on Zoom.   I have got OBS and virtual cam running and the NDI plugin.
The laptop is choking on running OBS and sending the virtualcam to Zoom (it runs, but it is marginal - video is okay, but machine marginally responsive, hard to click on scenes etc), so I thought I'd try to use NDI to help out.
The laptop is on wireless right now but I have a usb 3.0 ethernet adapter on the way, so throughput should improve with that.
I have an AMD FX and tried QuickSync for the render but didn't see much difference.
I am not familiar enough with NDI to determine if it will be helpful
I tried sending NDI output from my laptop OBS to OBS on my main computer.    This works pretty well.
However, I need to run Zoom on my puny laptop (interactive session), so somehow I've got to feed Zoom with video and audio.
I tried sending OBS on the laptop to the main PC vis NDI and then sending OBS on my main computer to NDI and then using a virtual NDI input to take that and feed to Zoom - results were pretty bad, single frame update every few seconds.
Tried sending NDI out of OBS on the laptop and then feeding that to Zoom on the laptop with an NDI virtual input.   That was quite a bit better.
If I do this where is the rendering being done?   Is converting to NDI and then feeding that to virtual NDI input more efficient than just using virtual Cam out of OBS - I'm a little confused about how that works.

Are any of these likely to dramatically improve when I drop a gigabit USB3 adapter in the pc later this week?
Thanks for any hints


----------



## SopherFellow (May 8, 2020)

so questions I have in addition are:
I understand the rendering if I run OBS on the laptop and stream directly from there - x264 or Quicksync running on laptop
If I send virtualcam to Zoom  is that same rendering being done by the laptop? - is the virtual cam using x264 or quicksync, etc?
If I send OBS to main PC via NDI (to "offload rendering") then send that OBS back to Zoom using NDI virtualinput on laptop, where is rendering being done, is it still using my settings in OBS - how does NDI know what my settings were

Thanks,   I guess it pretty obvious I don't understand what is going on with NDI


----------



## Mufichman (May 10, 2020)

Hello I just tried installing the NDI plugin and obs crashed and now I cant open it. PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## Mufichman (May 10, 2020)

Palakis said:


> Palakis updated obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio with a new update entry:
> 
> obs-ndi 4.7.1
> 
> ...


Hello I tried Installing the NDI plugin  on a mac and obs crashed and now I cant open it. Please help


----------



## bradjshannon (May 10, 2020)

SopherFellow said:


> so questions I have in addition are:
> I understand the rendering if I run OBS on the laptop and stream directly from there - x264 or Quicksync running on laptop
> If I send virtualcam to Zoom  is that same rendering being done by the laptop? - is the virtual cam using x264 or quicksync, etc?
> If I send OBS to main PC via NDI (to "offload rendering") then send that OBS back to Zoom using NDI virtualinput on laptop, where is rendering being done, is it still using my settings in OBS - how does NDI know what my settings were
> ...



NDI plugin copies the encoded video output from OBS, puts it in a box, and ships it over the network to receivers that expect an NDI source.

Virtual cam copies the encoded video output from OBS, puts it in a box, labels it "Totally Normal Webcam," and hands it to programs on the computer that expect a webcam.

As you can see, these plugins have similar functionality. Now for your questions:



> I understand the rendering if I run OBS on the laptop and stream directly from there - x264 or Quicksync running on laptop



Let's just say x264 to keep it simple. But it could be any encoding.



> If I send virtualcam to Zoom  is that same rendering being done by the laptop? - is the virtual cam using x264 or quicksync, etc?



The laptop is running OBS. OBS takes the video source(s), manipulates them however you say, then encodes it according to your settings. In this case as x264.

Normally, OBS lets you use the encoded video in just a couple ways: stream it somewhere, or save it somewhere. Virtual cam and NDI each give you another option. Virtual cam lets you use the encoded video as a webcam. NDI lets you send it over the network. Neither of these plugins does any encoding. The encoding is already done.



> If I send OBS to main PC via NDI (to "offload rendering") then send that OBS back to Zoom using NDI virtualinput on laptop, where is rendering being done, is it still using my settings in OBS - how does NDI know what my settings were



The laptop is running OBS. OBS encodes the video as x264. 
NDI plugin inside OBS makes the encoded video available to the laptop's NDI application as a video source.
The laptop's NDI application sends the video to the main computer's NDI application.
The main computer's NDI application makes the video available to other programs.

Here is where you confuse me with your question. Zoom can directly receive NDI video sources (this might be a very recent change, IDK). So, once the main computer is receiving video over NDI, you should see it available as a video source in Zoom. See attached image:





That is the best way to use the laptop's video as if it were a webcam, on your main PC's Zoom calls.

If that won't work, you can use OBS on the main PC to take the video coming in over NDI, and re-output it with Virtual cam. Then Zoom on the main PC will see 'OBS-Camera' or whatever you choose to call it (which is also shown in the screenshot attached).

When you use OBS to "re-capture" the video (from laptop, coming over NDI) using the main PC, you are having that computer decode the x264 video. This is a pretty minor bit of work for any modern CPU, plus some computers (depending on settings) will offload the decoding to a GPU. But it's similar to decoding a stream from youtube or netflix.

But after decoding the x264 video, you're asking OBS to re-encode it, with whatever settings you've set on the main PC. Again, probably not a huge load for a modern CPU. But more of a load than decoding it.

So, long story short, it's best to NOT re-capture the video using a second instance of OBS. It duplicates some of the effort. Not usually enough to matter, but on low-end systems or if performance is bottlenecked, it matters.

Returning to your question, though -- you ask if you can offload the work by sending video from laptop to main PC and back again. No, you'll only add to the workload, and increase the latency of your video stream. The laptop is already doing all the work of encoding the video into x264. Then your main PC decodes it, re-encodes it, sends it back to the laptop, where Zoom receives it as an NDI source.

I don't think NDI knows what settings were used to encode the video it transports. It's just the shipping company. NDI doesn't care what's in the box, because that has no impact on the job.


----------



## bradjshannon (May 10, 2020)

SopherFellow said:


> Tried sending NDI out of OBS on the laptop and then feeding that to Zoom on the laptop with an NDI virtual input.   That was quite a bit better.
> If I do this where is the rendering being done?   Is converting to NDI and then feeding that to virtual NDI input more efficient than just using virtual Cam out of OBS - I'm a little confused about how that works.
> 
> Are any of these likely to dramatically improve when I drop a gigabit USB3 adapter in the pc later this week?



Good thinking trying both methods on the laptop -- Virtual cam and NDI. For a little while Zoom's software worked with one but not the other, so this was actually necessary. But a recent update of Zoom fixed it and both sources are now functional.

Is one better than the other? No, not in any meaningful way, performance-wise. The laptop's CPU is still doing the video encoding, as per settings in OBS. The only change is how that encoded video gets to the Zoom application. I don't think there's enough of a performance difference there to matter.


----------



## SopherFellow (May 10, 2020)

So, now I'm realllly confused.   I have read dozens of articles and discussions about "offloading the encoding to a separate PC"
This consists of sending NDI from the gaming machine and then running OBS on the 2nd machine and streaming from there.
So, if NDI is just going to encode with x264 to send it to the 2nd PC, how are you offloading anything??   I thought NDI was using a proprietary, more efficient encoding and that was how that worked.

PS  I realize it wasn't clear from my post, but I need Zoom on my overloaded PC, because it's in my studio and it's an interactive meeting - I'm experimenting with TeamViewer to run zoom on the other PC from my laptop, but I need some stability testing before I could go live.


----------



## bradjshannon (May 11, 2020)

Sorry, I was mistaken about NDI -- it does not use the OBS encoding settings. NDI is its own encoding, which is proprietary.

So you can send video from your laptop to main PC using NDI, encode to x264 on the main PC. That will save your laptop from doing x264 encoding.

But from that point, I don't know how to send the x264 video back to the laptop. Actually, I don't know why you'd want to, as I can't imagine any performance gains over sending the cambera straight to zoom on the laptop.

I sure would love to edit my post and correct my mistakes but editing isn't allowed ???


----------



## kyguy (May 11, 2020)

Palakis said:


> Palakis submitted a new resource:
> 
> NDI Input/Output plugin for OBS Studio - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio
> 
> ...



Hello, I've had some serious issues on my Mac after I [think I] made a mistake on install. 






						Question / Help - NDI Plugin Crash Issue -- Can't Boot OBS!
					

I've been using OBS with no issues until I downloaded this:  https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/releases  Unfortunately, I ran the plugin before I ran the installer... since then OBS won't even open. I deleted OBS then reinstalled but no joy. My hunch is that I need to find the plugin as to...




					obsproject.com
				




Any guidance?

Thanks,

Kyle


----------



## skywalker2 (May 12, 2020)

I all. I'm completely newbie on OBS. I need to add a video source to my pc OBS that is over my LAN (in a friend pc with OBS too). Can I use NDI for this? How? Thank in advance. Regards.


----------



## Zeros.81 (May 12, 2020)

Yes you can.








						Easy TWO PC Stream Setup - OBS NDI (No capture card needed)
					

OBS NDI is a godsend for anyone who doesn't want to spend money on a capture card from the likes of Elgato, AVio/AV.io, Avermedia, or anybody else. If you wa...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## skywalker2 (May 12, 2020)

Thanks for your answer! I'm going to take a look at it.


----------



## Double0Kills (May 12, 2020)

I have experienced inconsistent framerates on my encoding PC while not registering dropped frames on my encoding PC when sending smooth framerates from my gaming PC (even just playing videos on YT) through an NDI connection over gigabit network.  I have checked both OBS applications, and done log file uploads to obs analyzer which come back clean.  Sometimes (once in a while) it's perfectly smooth, other times not, I can't seem to figure out how to get the feed to show up properly and consistently. 

I see the stuttering in the preview of the encoding OBS, and I see perfectly smooth frames in the source PC Preview. I've tried turning off previews, I run as admin, I have network bandwith to spare, my cpu and gpu on both machines have plenty of overhead when I am seeing the freezing.  Stats do not show dropped frames on either computer either, so I don't exactly understand where it's coming from.

Any ideas would be welcomed. Thank you!


----------



## dprbass (May 13, 2020)

Hi!.

I just installed NDI HX Camera on my Iphone XS Max and I have a Macbook Pro 2011, with OBS at the latest versión and lastest version of the NDI Plugin.

When I add my NDI Source to OBS, nothing pops up, I can't see my phone on OBS, why is that?


----------



## Baumkuchen84 (May 13, 2020)

Hi folks,
need some help here too...
The NDI plugin works fine! Great work!
However what I wanna do is stream two PCs with webcam vice versa (working in a school and want one teacher to be able to teach a class separated in two rooms. Pupils should see the teacher and the teacher should be able to see the pupils. 
I can setup one pc two stream to the other one but if I want to stream from that one's camera back to the first one it's like the signals cancel each other out.
Dunno about the implementation but is it possible to switch the channels or something like that?
rtmp seems kinda slow so I felt NDI was 10 times quicker. 
Thanks in advance :)


----------



## Double0Kills (May 13, 2020)

If you're sending more than one signal from a computer, you might need to put a video filter of "Direct NDI Output" on the source ( it's called something like that in the filters ), and then you can send more than one signal from your computer to the network instead of just sending the Main feed and the preview feed.



Baumkuchen84 said:


> Hi folks,
> need some help here too...
> The NDI plugin works fine! Great work!
> However what I wanna do is stream two PCs with webcam vice versa (working in a school and want one teacher to be able to teach a class separated in two rooms. Pupils should see the teacher and the teacher should be able to see the pupils.
> ...


----------



## Palakis (May 14, 2020)

Palakis updated obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio with a new update entry:

obs-ndi 4.9.1 (Ubuntu package bugfix)



> *This releases fixes an issue targeting the Debian/Ubuntu package. For the latest Windows and macOS release, see obs-ndi 4.9.0.*
> 
> Only use this release with OBS Studio v25 or above!
> *
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Artem.ru (May 14, 2020)

NDI Virtual Input for Mac is now available from NewTek


----------



## dprbass (May 14, 2020)

Artem.ru said:


> NDI Virtual Input for Mac is now available from NewTek


That's a great fix!


----------



## gorbett (May 14, 2020)

I do not see the option to send to NDI on macOS Catalina 10.15.4 in tools. I have installed 4.9 multiple times. Any idea?


----------



## Timboxyz (May 15, 2020)

I am wondering why it is that even if you have the NDI Tools installed on your PC, the Plug-in relies on a separate run time which doesn't appear to come from an official source? Surely the Tools have the run time included?


----------



## davidpixal (May 18, 2020)

dprbass said:


> Hi!.
> 
> I just installed NDI HX Camera on my Iphone XS Max and I have a Macbook Pro 2011, with OBS at the latest versión and lastest version of the NDI Plugin.
> 
> When I add my NDI Source to OBS, nothing pops up, I can't see my phone on OBS, why is that?


Helloooo.
I do have the same problem as you. I have tried everything but still not working. Have you tried different stuff and get something well?? Thanks


----------



## omegahacker (May 24, 2020)

SP_OBS said:


> After updating to the latest update, it has resulted in constant desync and latency increases between audio+video sources, up to half a second at times. Usually happens after swapping between CPU intense scenes. Had no issues with the old version, downgraded now and it's fine. Checked logs and saw nothing noteworthy related to NDI.



I've been trying to set up a PTZOptics camera to replace the USB webcam we're using for church livestream, and I've been getting that issue from day one (about a month now I've been chipping away at the migration).  *But only when the gear is at church, not when I set it up at home!*

Fundamentally, what's happening is that while Newtek NDI Monitor *always* works just fine, any time I start OBS I immediately have a stream that's ~250ms behind, and within about 30 seconds it's slipped back to about 2 seconds of latency, then into a mode where it's simply dropping H.264 I frames on a regular basis.  Depending on its mood, this either means a black flash periodically, or it's worse and the black frame is actually replacing the I-frame, which results in the P frames differencing against that, and all sorts of strange motion stuff until the next I frame comes in.

For quite a while I was chasing potential network issues (nevermind that in all cases the camera and laptop are plugged into adjacent ports on a solid switch) because it *appeared* that OBS would always work when I set it up at home, but would always fail when I forklifted the kit to church.  I set up a dedicated small switch (Netgear GS108T freshly factory reset) to "isolate" the setup so the only connection to the main network is an uplink providing e.g. DHCP and DNS, rather than any confusion with VLANs, IGMP snooping (off) and other stuff.  Now I'm even less sure what's going on, because after gathering a packet capture (or maybe not, I think my switch span-port config was wrong) of the switch uplink at church, I brought the kit home and now it's failing here too (for the first time).

Can you share what version you backed down to that still worked?  If it's just a problem with the latest version, I can stop chasing phantom network issues...

I really need to get this camera working soon, as we're getting closer to having some kind of church service actually in the building, where I'd *really* like to set up the NDI direct out so we can simulcast the service into a bunch of big rooms with limited attendance in each one (e.g. 25ppl in the 600-person sanctuary, 25ppl in the full gym, etc...).  None of this "we're going to pack the church no matter what" crap...

Thanks!


----------



## SP_OBS (May 24, 2020)

omegahacker said:


> I've been trying to set up a PTZOptics camera to replace the USB webcam we're using for church livestream, and I've been getting that issue from day one (about a month now I've been chipping away at the migration).  *But only when the gear is at church, not when I set it up at home!*
> 
> Fundamentally, what's happening is that while Newtek NDI Monitor *always* works just fine, any time I start OBS I immediately have a stream that's ~250ms behind, and within about 30 seconds it's slipped back to about 2 seconds of latency, then into a mode where it's simply dropping H.264 I frames on a regular basis.  Depending on its mood, this either means a black flash periodically, or it's worse and the black frame is actually replacing the I-frame, which results in the P frames differencing against that, and all sorts of strange motion stuff until the next I frame comes in.
> 
> ...



I downgraded to 4.8.0 and have still had no issues since my post


----------



## omegahacker (May 24, 2020)

SP_OBS said:


> I downgraded to 4.8.0 and have still had no issues since my post



That did it on this end, thanks!!!  Now I'm looking through the bug reports on the plugin to see if anybody else has reported this issue specifically, and I'm not seeing anything, so later today I'll have to file a detailed bug report.  I may also dig through the code diffs between 4.8 and 4.9 to see if anything jumps out as a potential root cause...


----------



## omegahacker (May 25, 2020)

omegahacker said:


> That did it on this end, thanks!!!  Now I'm looking through the bug reports on the plugin to see if anybody else has reported this issue specifically, and I'm not seeing anything, so later today I'll have to file a detailed bug report.  I may also dig through the code diffs between 4.8 and 4.9 to see if anything jumps out as a potential root cause...



So, the only code difference between 4.8.0 and 4.9.1 is the removal of the "internal" sync mode in favor of the NDI source-timestamp mode. Presumably "internal" works just fine, and there's something up with the source-timestamp mode that still needs work.  I've filed a bug (#502) and am checking to see if there's a debug flag or build I can run that will help track down and fix these sync problems.


----------



## omegahacker (May 25, 2020)

omegahacker said:


> So, the only code difference between 4.8.0 and 4.9.1 is the removal of the "internal" sync mode in favor of the NDI source-timestamp mode. Presumably "internal" works just fine, and there's something up with the source-timestamp mode that still needs work.  I've filed a bug (#502) and am checking to see if there's a debug flag or build I can run that will help track down and fix these sync problems.



More info...  The kit was working yesterday, so I tried the kit today at church and it failed, brought it home and it still failed......

I set up the NewTek NDI camera app on my iPhone and tested the latency with that, putting both the NDI Monitor and OBS on the screen at the same time.  That worked like a charm.  So, I switched feeds in both programs to the PTZoptics camera, and OBS immediately had major latency issues.

I've fiddled with the settings on the camera itself, and it looks like H.264 Main Profile works significantly better than High Profile, though it's still several frames lagged behind the NDI Monitor, and it's got a variability of several frames depending on when and how I start things.  But it's probably usable at least, so I'm going to give it all a shot again probably later today.

<sigh>


----------



## larryldavis1955 (May 26, 2020)

I have not found the link to download obs ndi . Everything that I find has documents but no actual download. Anyone have the link?


----------



## bmxmadman2001 (May 27, 2020)

Has anyone had an issue when installing it the plugin that it does not show in the Tools drop down? I have tried to uninstall everything and re-install and still will not show in the Tools drop down. But if I take it to another machine and do an install it works just like it should. I have gotten other plugins to install but NDI is not installing on this machine. I have used the manual process and the exe with the same end results.


----------



## bmxmadman2001 (May 27, 2020)

larryldavis1955 said:


> I have not found the link to download obs ndi . Everything that I find has documents but no actual download. Anyone have the link?








						obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio - Updates
					






					obsproject.com
				












						Release obs-ndi 4.9.0 · Palakis/obs-ndi
					

Only use this release with OBS Studio v25 or above! Changes since 4.8.0  Improvements to the NDI Source (#459):  The "Sync" setting now defaults to "Source Timing"  This is the best option to keep ...




					github.com


----------



## Baumkuchen84 (May 28, 2020)

Double0Kills said:


> If you're sending more than one signal from a computer, you might need to put a video filter of "Direct NDI Output" on the source ( it's called something like that in the filters ), and then you can send more than one signal from your computer to the network instead of just sending the Main feed and the preview feed.


Hello again :)
I tried that but unfortunately it didn't work... 



Did someone test this or can test this out? It works in one direction (Webcam 1, PC1 -> PC2) for me but if I also create Webcam2,PC2 --> PC1 then PC1 only gets a flickering hell...
Unfortunately the ffmpegts variant with udp and vlc doesn't work at all for appearent reason so that's no option either for my problem... :(


----------



## bmxmadman2001 (May 28, 2020)

bmxmadman2001 said:


> Has anyone had an issue when installing it the plugin that it does not show in the Tools drop down? I have tried to uninstall everything and re-install and still will not show in the Tools drop down. But if I take it to another machine and do an install it works just like it should. I have gotten other plugins to install but NDI is not installing on this machine. I have used the manual process and the exe with the same end results.


I found the answer as to why it was not working on my one machine. I guess that my processor does not support NDI. Looks like I need to upgrade my rig...


----------



## Grasbak (Jun 1, 2020)

OBScruncher said:


> I am running OBS 25.0.8 + installed NDI 4.5.1 macOS runtime + obs-ndi 4.9.0 (had no success with obs-ndi 4.8.0 either) and when connecting a NDI-source (iPhone) it only show a red handle up in the left corner (no feed after clicking OK) + audio (working). IN the phone I can see that it is transmitting (red frame in NDI HX Camera software (latest version).
> 
> I also did boot up another MacOS volume (clean installment with the latest MacOS) just to see if I had any inte conflict with another plugin etc. but no luck.
> 
> ...



any answer on this? I get the same issue running on High Sierra on a 2011 27” iMac. I can get it started (sometimes) if the camera app is set to low bandwidth which suggests a LAN issue, but interestingly, when I load up the NDI monitor app, it works fine with all 3 quality settings. If you try the monitor app does it come through ok?


----------



## Grasbak (Jun 1, 2020)

davidpixal said:


> Helloooo.
> I do have the same problem as you. I have tried everything but still not working. Have you tried different stuff and get something well?? Thanks



Same here, any answers? My only success is with the camera app in low bandwidth mode, but even then it’s flakey. It runs fine in the NDI monitor app.


----------



## mesihas (Jun 12, 2020)

can't get video, only audio.

Version installed:
OSX Mojave
OBS-Studio v-25.0.8
obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio 4.9.1
NewTek NDI (SDK)
iphone: NewTek NDI app

-------

In OBS >>> NDI Source>>>> I select my phone on the list
But no video.... only audio, what makes me think that the link is ok..

Any ideas?


https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/obs-ndi-newtek-ndi™-integration-into-obs-studio.528/download


----------



## mesihas (Jun 12, 2020)

Grasbak said:


> any answer on this? I get the same issue running on High Sierra on a 2011 27” iMac. I can get it started (sometimes) if the camera app is set to low bandwidth which suggests a LAN issue, but interestingly, when I load up the NDI monitor app, it works fine with all 3 quality settings. If you try the monitor app does it come through ok?



Same problem !


----------



## AxeloElPanda (Jun 14, 2020)

OBS closes when trying to use NDI output








						HELP, OBS closes when using ndi
					






					www.youtube.com
				





I've seen the processor match, but I had already used this option months ago on the same computer.





						Bug Report - NDI causing OBS 24.0.1 to Crash
					

Greetings everyone, i have a stream computer that is seeming to crash when ever i load OBS.. I have un-installed NDI and OBS opens and loads fine so i am suspecting it is something to do with that.. however here is the log..  15:30:12.290: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @...




					obsproject.com
				











						bug starting obs with Ndi plugins  · Issue #10 · robbi5/instreamer
					

hi guys please help me in my probleme it's obs who crash went i start ndi output hope you will help me this is the logs 13:41:20.587: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz 13:41...




					github.com
				





Log 1
00:27:41.788: CoInitializeEx succeeded: 0x00000001
00:27:41.788: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz
00:27:41.788: CPU Speed: 2394MHz
00:27:41.789: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 4
00:27:41.789: Physical Memory: 4029MB Total, 2463MB Free
00:27:41.789: Windows Version: 10.0 Build 18362 (release: 1909; revision: 900; 64-bit)
00:27:41.789: Running as administrator: false
00:27:41.789: Aero is Enabled (Aero is always on for windows 8 and above)
00:27:41.789: Windows 10 Gaming Features:
00:27:41.789:     Game Bar: Off
00:27:41.789:     Game DVR: Off
00:27:41.789:     Game DVR Background Recording: Off
00:27:41.800:     Game Mode: Off
00:27:41.850: Sec. Software Status:
00:27:41.855: Current Date/Time: 2020-06-11, 00:27:41
00:27:41.856: Browser Hardware Acceleration: true
00:27:41.856: Portable mode: false
00:27:44.565: OBS 25.0.8 (64-bit, windows)
00:27:44.565: ---------------------------------
00:27:44.568: ---------------------------------
00:27:44.568: audio settings reset:
00:27:44.568:     samples per sec: 44100
00:27:44.568:     speakers:        2
00:27:44.658: ---------------------------------
00:27:44.658: Initializing D3D11...
00:27:44.658: Available Video Adapters: 
00:27:44.673:     Adapter 0: AMD Radeon HD 5450
00:27:44.673:       Dedicated VRAM: 1064120320
00:27:44.673:       Shared VRAM:    1879048192
00:27:44.673:       PCI ID:         1002:68f9
00:27:44.722:       Driver Version: 8.17.10.1404
00:27:44.722:       output 0: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}, attached=true, refresh=60, name=C24F390
00:27:44.891: Loading up D3D11 on adapter AMD Radeon HD 5450 (0)
00:27:45.008: D3D11 loaded successfully, feature level used: b000
00:27:45.008: DXGI increase maximum frame latency success
00:27:45.008: D3D11 GPU priority setup failed (not admin?)
00:27:46.869: ---------------------------------
00:27:46.870: video settings reset:
00:27:46.870:     base resolution:   1920x1080
00:27:46.870:     output resolution: 1280x720
00:27:46.870:     downscale filter:  Bicubic
00:27:46.870:     fps:               30/1
00:27:46.870:     format:            NV12
00:27:46.870:     YUV mode:          601/Partial
00:27:46.870: NV12 texture support enabled
00:27:46.873: Audio monitoring device:
00:27:46.873:     name: Por defecto
00:27:46.873:     id: default
00:27:46.874: ---------------------------------
00:27:47.118: [CoreAudio encoder]: CoreAudio AAC encoder not installed on the system or couldn't be loaded
00:27:47.190: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.dll'
00:27:47.681: [AMF] Unable to load 'amfrt64.dll', error code 126.
00:27:47.686: [AMF] AMF Test failed due to one or more errors.
00:27:47.687: Failed to initialize module 'enc-amf.dll'
00:27:49.425: [obs-browser]: Version 2.8.6
00:27:50.047: [obs-ndi] hello ! (version 4.9.0)
00:27:50.047: [obs-ndi] Trying 'C:\Program Files\NewTek\NDI 4 Runtime\v4'
00:27:50.047: [obs-ndi] Found NDI library at 'C:/Program Files/NewTek/NDI 4 Runtime/v4/Processing.NDI.Lib.x64.dll'
00:27:50.152: [obs-ndi] NDI runtime loaded successfully
00:27:50.178: [obs-ndi] NDI library initialized successfully (NDI SDK WIN64 06:20:19 Apr  1 2020 4.5.1.0)
00:27:51.793: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
00:27:52.396: A DeckLink iterator could not be created.  The DeckLink drivers may not be installed
00:27:52.398: No blackmagic support
00:27:52.875: ---------------------------------
00:27:52.875:   Loaded Modules:
00:27:52.875:     win-wasapi.dll
00:27:52.875:     win-mf.dll
00:27:52.875:     win-dshow.dll
00:27:52.875:     win-decklink.dll
00:27:52.875:     win-capture.dll
00:27:52.875:     vlc-video.dll
00:27:52.875:     text-freetype2.dll
00:27:52.875:     rtmp-services.dll
00:27:52.875:     obs-x264.dll
00:27:52.875:     obs-vst.dll
00:27:52.875:     obs-transitions.dll
00:27:52.875:     obs-text.dll
00:27:52.875:     obs-qsv11.dll
00:27:52.875:     obs-outputs.dll
00:27:52.875:     obs-ndi.dll
00:27:52.875:     obs-filters.dll
00:27:52.875:     obs-ffmpeg.dll
00:27:52.875:     obs-browser.dll
00:27:52.876:     image-source.dll
00:27:52.876:     frontend-tools.dll
00:27:52.876:     enc-amf.dll
00:27:52.876:     decklink-ouput-ui.dll
00:27:52.876:     coreaudio-encoder.dll
00:27:52.876: ---------------------------------
00:27:52.876: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
00:27:52.878: Service '' not found
00:27:52.932: All scene data cleared
00:27:52.933: ------------------------------------------------
00:27:53.044: WASAPI: Device 'Altavoces (C-Media USB Headphone Set  )' [48000 Hz] initialized
00:27:53.045: [Loaded global audio device]: 'Audio del escritorio'
00:27:53.050: Switched to scene 'Escena'
00:27:53.052: ------------------------------------------------
00:27:53.052: Loaded scenes:
00:27:53.052: - scene 'Escena':
00:27:53.052: ------------------------------------------------
00:28:51.825: Settings changed (general)
00:28:51.825: ------------------------------------------------
00:29:36.287: adding 46 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 46 milliseconds (source: Audio del escritorio)
00:29:36.287: 
00:30:53.228: [obs-ndi] starting NDI main output with name 'OBS'
00:30:53.269: [obs-ndi] 'OBS': ndi output started
00:31:01.025: adding 557 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 603 milliseconds (source: Audio del escritorio)
00:31:01.025: 
00:31:01.081: Max audio buffering reached!
00:31:01.081: adding 441 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 1044 milliseconds (source: Audio del escritorio)
00:31:01.081: 


Log 2
01:59:53.285: CoInitializeEx succeeded: 0x00000001
01:59:53.285: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU    Q6600  @ 2.40GHz
01:59:53.285: CPU Speed: 2394MHz
01:59:53.286: Physical Cores: 4, Logical Cores: 4
01:59:53.286: Physical Memory: 4029MB Total, 1363MB Free
01:59:53.286: Windows Version: 10.0 Build 18362 (release: 1909; revision: 900; 64-bit)
01:59:53.286: Running as administrator: false
01:59:53.286: Aero is Enabled (Aero is always on for windows 8 and above)
01:59:53.298: Windows 10 Gaming Features:
01:59:53.298:     Game Bar: Off
01:59:53.298:     Game DVR: Off
01:59:53.298:     Game DVR Background Recording: Off
01:59:53.299:     Game Mode: Off
01:59:53.308: Sec. Software Status:
01:59:53.313:     Antivirus de Windows Defender: enabled (AV)
01:59:53.314:     Firewall de Windows: enabled (FW)
01:59:53.320: Current Date/Time: 2020-06-11, 01:59:53
01:59:53.320: Browser Hardware Acceleration: true
01:59:53.320: Portable mode: false
01:59:55.304: OBS 25.0.8 (64-bit, windows)
01:59:55.304: ---------------------------------
01:59:55.325: ---------------------------------
01:59:55.325: audio settings reset:
01:59:55.325:     samples per sec: 44100
01:59:55.325:     speakers:        2
01:59:55.422: ---------------------------------
01:59:55.423: Initializing D3D11...
01:59:55.423: Available Video Adapters: 
01:59:55.452:     Adapter 0: AMD Radeon HD 5450
01:59:55.452:       Dedicated VRAM: 1064120320
01:59:55.452:       Shared VRAM:    1879048192
01:59:55.452:       PCI ID:         1002:68f9
01:59:55.452:       Driver Version: 8.17.10.1404
01:59:55.453:       output 0: pos={0, 0}, size={1920, 1080}, attached=true, refresh=60, name=C24F390
01:59:55.457: Loading up D3D11 on adapter AMD Radeon HD 5450 (0)
01:59:55.545: D3D11 loaded successfully, feature level used: b000
01:59:55.545: DXGI increase maximum frame latency success
01:59:55.545: D3D11 GPU priority setup failed (not admin?)
01:59:57.730: ---------------------------------
01:59:57.730: video settings reset:
01:59:57.730:     base resolution:   1920x1080
01:59:57.730:     output resolution: 1280x720
01:59:57.730:     downscale filter:  Bicubic
01:59:57.730:     fps:               30/1
01:59:57.730:     format:            NV12
01:59:57.730:     YUV mode:          601/Partial
01:59:57.730: NV12 texture support enabled
01:59:57.750: Audio monitoring device:
01:59:57.750:     name: Por defecto
01:59:57.750:     id: default
01:59:57.750: ---------------------------------
01:59:58.055: [CoreAudio encoder]: CoreAudio AAC encoder not installed on the system or couldn't be loaded
01:59:58.193: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.dll'
01:59:58.523: [AMF] Unable to load 'amfrt64.dll', error code 126.
01:59:58.533: [AMF] AMF Test failed due to one or more errors.
01:59:58.533: Failed to initialize module 'enc-amf.dll'
02:00:00.701: [obs-browser]: Version 2.8.6
02:00:02.000: [obs-ndi] hello ! (version 4.9.0)
02:00:02.000: [obs-ndi] Trying 'C:\Program Files\NewTek\NDI 4 Runtime\v4'
02:00:02.000: [obs-ndi] Found NDI library at 'C:/Program Files/NewTek/NDI 4 Runtime/v4/Processing.NDI.Lib.x64.dll'
02:00:02.156: [obs-ndi] NDI runtime loaded successfully
02:00:02.212: [obs-ndi] NDI library initialized successfully (NDI SDK WIN64 06:20:19 Apr  1 2020 4.5.1.0)
02:00:04.725: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled
02:00:05.626: A DeckLink iterator could not be created.  The DeckLink drivers may not be installed
02:00:05.630: No blackmagic support
02:00:06.097: ---------------------------------
02:00:06.097:   Loaded Modules:
02:00:06.097:     win-wasapi.dll
02:00:06.097:     win-mf.dll
02:00:06.097:     win-dshow.dll
02:00:06.097:     win-decklink.dll
02:00:06.097:     win-capture.dll
02:00:06.097:     vlc-video.dll
02:00:06.097:     text-freetype2.dll
02:00:06.097:     rtmp-services.dll
02:00:06.097:     obs-x264.dll
02:00:06.097:     obs-vst.dll
02:00:06.097:     obs-transitions.dll
02:00:06.097:     obs-text.dll
02:00:06.097:     obs-qsv11.dll
02:00:06.097:     obs-outputs.dll
02:00:06.098:     obs-ndi.dll
02:00:06.098:     obs-filters.dll
02:00:06.098:     obs-ffmpeg.dll
02:00:06.098:     obs-browser.dll
02:00:06.098:     image-source.dll
02:00:06.098:     frontend-tools.dll
02:00:06.098:     enc-amf.dll
02:00:06.098:     decklink-ouput-ui.dll
02:00:06.098:     coreaudio-encoder.dll
02:00:06.098: ---------------------------------
02:00:06.139: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
02:00:06.290: Service '' not found
02:00:06.511: All scene data cleared
02:00:06.511: ------------------------------------------------
02:00:06.890: WASAPI: Device 'AMD HDMI Output (2- AMD High Definition Audio Device)' [48000 Hz] initialized
02:00:06.914: [Loaded global audio device]: 'Audio del escritorio'
02:00:06.964: Switched to scene 'Escena'
02:00:07.026: ------------------------------------------------
02:00:07.026: Loaded scenes:
02:00:07.026: - scene 'Escena':
02:00:07.026: ------------------------------------------------
02:00:09.025: [obs-ndi] starting NDI main output with name 'OBS'
02:00:09.077: [obs-ndi] 'OBS': ndi output started
02:00:20.669: WhatsNewInfoThread::run: Failed to fetch whatsnew file: schannel: failed to receive handshake, SSL/TLS connection failed


----------



## atrax (Jun 15, 2020)

Ok, really need some help here.

My recordings are looking like actual garbage compared to what they should be looking like. Did an iperf test on my internal bandwidth and im stable at ~1gbp/s.


Not sure where my logs start and end so im just going off of timestamps




```
03:10:43.175: [obs-ndi] starting NDI main output with name 'OBS-MainPC'
03:10:43.180: [obs-ndi] 'OBS-MainPC': ndi output started
03:17:01.748: [obs-ndi] stopping NDI main output
03:17:01.748: Output 'NDI Main Output': stopping
03:17:01.748: Output 'NDI Main Output': Total frames output: 22713
03:17:01.748: Output 'NDI Main Output': Total drawn frames: 22697 (22714 attempted)
03:17:01.748: Output 'NDI Main Output': Number of lagged frames due to rendering lag/stalls: 17 (0.1%)
03:17:14.954: ---------------------------------
03:17:14.954: video settings reset:
03:17:14.954:     base resolution:   2560x1440
03:17:14.954:     output resolution: 2560x1440
03:17:14.954:     downscale filter:  Lanczos
03:17:14.954:     fps:               60/1
03:17:14.954:     format:            NV12
03:17:14.954:     YUV mode:          601/Partial
03:17:14.954: NV12 texture support enabled
03:17:14.959: Settings changed (video)
03:17:14.959: ------------------------------------------------
03:23:23.290: ---------------------------------
03:23:23.290: video settings reset:
03:23:23.290:     base resolution:   1920x1080
03:23:23.290:     output resolution: 1920x1080
03:23:23.290:     downscale filter:  Lanczos
03:23:23.290:     fps:               60/1
03:23:23.290:     format:            NV12
03:23:23.290:     YUV mode:          601/Partial
03:23:23.291: NV12 texture support enabled
03:23:23.295: Settings changed (outputs, video)
03:23:23.295: ------------------------------------------------
03:23:35.999: [game-capture: 'Game Capture'] ----------------- d3d11 capture freed ----------------
03:23:36.427: [game-capture: 'Game Capture'] d3d11 shared texture capture successful
03:23:36.442: [game-capture: 'Game Capture'] shared texture capture successful
03:24:00.736: [game-capture: 'Game Capture'] ----------------- d3d11 capture freed ----------------
03:24:01.152: [game-capture: 'Game Capture'] d3d11 shared texture capture successful
03:24:01.159: [game-capture: 'Game Capture'] shared texture capture successful
03:24:17.572: [obs-ndi] starting NDI main output with name 'OBS-MainPC'
03:24:17.577: [obs-ndi] 'OBS-MainPC': ndi output started
03:55:37.455: [obs-ndi] stopping NDI main output
03:55:37.455: Output 'NDI Main Output': stopping
03:55:37.455: Output 'NDI Main Output': Total frames output: 112791
03:55:37.455: Output 'NDI Main Output': Total drawn frames: 112787 (112792 attempted)
03:55:37.455: Output 'NDI Main Output': Number of lagged frames due to rendering lag/stalls: 5 (0.0%)
03:55:53.211: ---------------------------------
03:55:53.211: video settings reset:
03:55:53.211:     base resolution:   2560x1440
03:55:53.211:     output resolution: 1920x1080
03:55:53.211:     downscale filter:  Lanczos
03:55:53.211:     fps:               60/1
03:55:53.211:     format:            NV12
03:55:53.211:     YUV mode:          601/Partial
03:55:53.211: NV12 texture support enabled
03:55:53.216: Settings changed (outputs, video)
03:55:53.216: ------------------------------------------------
03:56:10.330: ---------------------------------
03:56:10.330: video settings reset:
03:56:10.330:     base resolution:   2560x1440
03:56:10.330:     output resolution: 1920x1080
03:56:10.330:     downscale filter:  Lanczos
03:56:10.330:     fps:               60/1
03:56:10.330:     format:            NV12
03:56:10.330:     YUV mode:          709/Partial
03:56:10.330: NV12 texture support enabled
03:56:10.335: Settings changed (advanced)
03:56:10.335: ------------------------------------------------
03:57:48.619: [obs-ndi] starting NDI main output with name 'OBS-MainPC'
03:57:48.623: [obs-ndi] 'OBS-MainPC': ndi output started





STREAMING PC LOGS from Streamlabs





[000:05:06:20.659.568.600][Info] ---------------------------------
[000:05:06:20.659.661.200][Info] video settings reset:
[000:05:06:20.659.661.200][Info]     base resolution:   1920x1080
[000:05:06:20.659.661.200][Info]     output resolution: 1920x1080
[000:05:06:20.659.661.200][Info]     downscale filter:  Lanczos
[000:05:06:20.659.661.200][Info]     fps:               60/1
[000:05:06:20.659.661.200][Info]     format:            NV12
[000:05:06:20.659.661.200][Info]     YUV mode:          709/Partial
[000:05:06:20.659.935.000][Info] NV12 texture support enabled
[000:05:06:20.661.022.100][Info] Audio monitoring device:
[000:05:06:20.661.022.100][Info]     name: Default
[000:05:06:20.661.022.100][Info]     id: default
[000:05:06:20.664.058.700][Debug] encoder 'streaming_h264' (obs_x264) created
[000:05:06:20.664.077.100][Debug] encoder 'streaming_h264' destroyed
[000:05:06:27.654.140.400][Debug] <OBS::Display::SetPosition> Adjusting display position for source ndi_source_370d21d1-0301-440a-b075-627625e7e3ed to 0x30. hwnd 263428
[000:05:06:27.654.692.400][Debug] <OBS::Display::SetSize> Adjusting display size for source ndi_source_370d21d1-0301-440a-b075-627625e7e3ed to 600x200. hwnd 263428
[000:05:06:27.913.422.300][Debug] <OBS::Display::SetPosition> Adjusting display position for source ndi_source_370d21d1-0301-440a-b075-627625e7e3ed to 0x30. hwnd 329068
[000:05:06:27.913.803.500][Debug] <OBS::Display::SetSize> Adjusting display size for source ndi_source_370d21d1-0301-440a-b075-627625e7e3ed to 600x200. hwnd 329068
[000:05:06:30.109.054.300][Info] [obs-ndi] audio thread for 'ndi_source_370d21d1-0301-440a-b075-627625e7e3ed' completed
[000:05:06:30.112.680.600][Info] [obs-ndi] started A/V threads for source 'DESKTOP-C0UUTUC (OBS-MainPC)'
[000:05:06:30.112.766.600][Info] [obs-ndi] A/V thread for 'ndi_source_370d21d1-0301-440a-b075-627625e7e3ed' started
[000:05:06:30.354.673.400][Debug] Timestamp for source 'ndi_source_370d21d1-0301-440a-b075-627625e7e3ed' jumped by '282948146099', expected value 1592189609507038797, input value 1592189892455184896
[000:05:06:37.132.650.600][Debug] output 'simple_file_output' destroyed
[000:05:06:37.132.796.000][Debug] output 'simple_file_output' (ffmpeg_muxer) created
[000:05:06:37.132.978.300][Info] ---------------------------------
[000:05:06:37.132.991.700][Info] [x264 encoder: 'streaming_h264'] preset: medium
[000:05:06:37.133.000.800][Info] [x264 encoder: 'streaming_h264'] profile: main
[000:05:06:37.133.019.200][Info] [x264 encoder: 'streaming_h264'] settings:
[000:05:06:37.133.019.200][Info]     rate_control: CBR
[000:05:06:37.133.019.200][Info]     bitrate:      10000
[000:05:06:37.133.019.200][Info]     buffer size:  10000
[000:05:06:37.133.019.200][Info]     crf:          0
[000:05:06:37.133.019.200][Info]     fps_num:      60
[000:05:06:37.133.019.200][Info]     fps_den:      1
[000:05:06:37.133.019.200][Info]     width:        1920
[000:05:06:37.133.019.200][Info]     height:       1080
[000:05:06:37.133.019.200][Info]     keyint:       120
[000:05:06:37.133.019.200][Info]
[000:05:06:37.133.088.200][Info] [x264 encoder: 'streaming_h264'] custom settings: bframes=0 scenecut=0
[000:05:06:37.137.657.400][Info] ---------------------------------
[000:05:06:37.137.929.900][Info] [FFmpeg aac encoder: 'adv_aac0'] bitrate: 160, channels: 2, channel_layout: 3
[000:05:06:37.137.929.900][Info]
[000:05:06:37.140.595.500][Info] [ffmpeg muxer: 'simple_file_output'] Writing file 'C:\Users\CameronStreamingPC\Videos\OBS/2020-06-15 03-58-19.flv'...
[000:05:10:36.841.043.600][Info] [ffmpeg muxer: 'simple_file_output'] Output of file 'C:\Users\CameronStreamingPC\Videos\OBS/2020-06-15 03-58-19.flv' stopped
[000:05:10:36.841.087.600][Info] Output 'simple_file_output': stopping
[000:05:10:36.841.098.900][Info] Output 'simple_file_output': Total frames output: 14317
[000:05:10:36.841.110.300][Info] Output 'simple_file_output': Total drawn frames: 14382
[000:05:10:37.008.735.900][Warning] warning: 2 frames left in the queue on closing
```



Here is a link to a clip of one of my video recordings - https://youtu.be/7ntyZCnA0JY?t=132

Its not the worst quality i've ever seen but it certainly should be looking a lot sharper than that.

Im playing at 2560x1440p @ 144hz, im recording it at 1920x1080p @60hz, it looks like utter trash compared to other peoples 1080p videos, im not sure why, please help me :(


----------



## Grasbak (Jun 15, 2020)

mesihas said:


> Same problem !



you can now use NDI virtual input (from the Newtek NDI Tools, you then choose video capture in OBS.You have to run that app so it’s not as slick as (it should be) using the NDI input.


----------



## mesihas (Jun 16, 2020)

Grasbak said:


> you can now use NDI virtual input (from the Newtek NDI Tools, you then choose video capture in OBS.You have to run that app so it’s not as slick as (it should be) using the NDI input.



Thanks for the idea I've tried and works well. Is it limited to 720p by NDI Virtual Input?


----------



## Grasbak (Jun 16, 2020)

mesihas said:


> Thanks for the idea I've tried and works well. Is it limited to 720p by NDI Virtual Input?


 Don’t know I’m afraid!


----------



## AllenKnapp (Jun 17, 2020)

I am trying to set up OBS Studio to use a PTZOptics NDI PTZ camera for my church. I have six presets set up in the camera. I am using the HTTP URL's that PTZOptics provides and putting them into each scene for each of the presets. For example, for preset number 1 (my wideshot), I have a "PTZ Wideshot" scene that has three sources:
1. An NDI entry for the camera video.
2. An audio capture source for the mix coming from my soundboard via Blackmagic WebPresenter.
3. A browser source named "wideshot" that contains the URL that PTZOptics provided:
http://xx.xx.xx.xx/cgi-bin/ptzctrl.cgi?ptzcmd&poscall&1
The xx.xx.xx.xx is the IP address of the NDI camera and the last character ("1" here) is the preset number.
Then I have 5 more scenes configured similarly but with different browser sources (with unique names and with the last character different for each preset).

When I call up a scene the first time after starting up OBS, it works okay. But when I try to select a PTZ Optics camera scene (e.g. "PTZ Closeup"), the camera never moves to the new preset.

If I paste the URL's into Chrome, they all move the camera.

If I use the PTZOptics Camera Control app, the presets all select the proper preset.

Is there something basic I am missing here???

Thanks!


----------



## YSSGVM (Jun 19, 2020)

Help! I have installed NDI on linux but it does not show me the NDI Source option in Add Source. NDI Output is also not displayed in the Tools menu. Any solution?


----------



## Tangential (Jun 20, 2020)

AllenKnapp said:


> I am trying to set up OBS Studio to use a PTZOptics NDI PTZ camera for my church. I have six presets set up in the camera. I am using the HTTP URL's that PTZOptics provides and putting them into each scene for each of the presets. For example, for preset number 1 (my wideshot), I have a "PTZ Wideshot" scene that has three sources:
> 1. An NDI entry for the camera video.
> 2. An audio capture source for the mix coming from my soundboard via Blackmagic WebPresenter.
> 3. A browser source named "wideshot" that contains the URL that PTZOptics provided:
> ...


Have you set the browsers to refresh? Perhaps it is not actually refreshing the pages


----------



## AllenKnapp (Jun 20, 2020)

YSSGVM said:


> Help! I have installed NDI on linux but it does not show me the NDI Source option in Add Source. NDI Output is also not displayed in the Tools menu. Any solution?



It may be that some of the install is sequence-sensative. Also, do you have the obs-ndi plugin? I think you need it too. Not sure whether I got it from Newtek or OBS or PTZOptics. It's a little frustrating finding everything you need to get it running. I'm also using Elgato Streamdeck and installs a plugin into OBS so you have to have OBS installed first (and not running) when you install the Streamdeck software.


----------



## trustmeican (Jun 26, 2020)

mesihas said:


> Thanks for the idea I've tried and works well. Is it limited to 720p by NDI Virtual Input?


Right click on the NDI Virtual Input taskbar icon, you can select the source, and the resolution (Automatic/ 1080p30/ 720p30/ 480p30) under "Video". It is worth noting that some programs do not work well with automatic or high resolution webcams. Update NDI Tools to the latest version if you don't see the resolution config.


----------



## rafaelhol (Jun 26, 2020)

Bug Ndi No Obs Studio 20.0.8 (x64) para Windows 7 Professional (X64)

NDI não inicia

Olá pessoal da OBS. Estou usando o Windows 7 Professional (x64) com todas as atualizações ok, tentando usar o plugin NDI no OBS Studio versão 20.0.8 (x64) sem êxito. Fazendo o download do plugin (NDI) versão 4.9.0 e instalando com sua respectiva dependência do (NDI 4 Runtime) versão 4.5.1 (x64). Depois de abrir o ORG e defini-lo como "Ferramentas"> Ativo "MAIN, NDI Output", ele retorna uma mensagem de erro e fecha o programa. Eu acredito que é uma questão de incompatibilidade x86 com x64. Estou encaminhando o log de erros e uma captura de tela da tela para que alguém possa avaliá-lo. Obrigado


Erro de log:  https://obsproject.com/logs/YnOzjjYkB19SKaQG


----------



## Masterhacker (Jul 7, 2020)

Hola a todos, a alguno de vosotros os pasa que OBS (una vez instalado el plugin) no aparece la opción de NDI, ni agregando dispositivo ni como emisor de imagen?.

Tengo tarjeta gráfica NVIDIA geforce G7 710.


----------



## Zenguitarguy (Jul 7, 2020)

Palakis said:


> Palakis submitted a new resource:
> 
> NDI Input/Output plugin for OBS Studio - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio
> 
> ...


Is there any way to uninstall? after installing it crashes my OBS and cannot launch. Thank you.


----------



## bradtem (Jul 11, 2020)

I got NDI working because OBS virtualcam does not support audio at all, and the other channels for audio (OBS monitor) have flaws.    However, I am having some ease of use issues with NDI.    So my questions:


Is there a way to launch NDI tools other than at boot, and then through the use of the tray icon?   I would prefer to only run it when I need it, but I have also sometimes found it missing, and there is no way to start it that I see.  (At first I installed it without start-at-boot and could not run it at all.)
In what may seem like an opposite question, is there a way to automate starting it up when I run OBS, creating the OBS source in NDI.  My goal is to have a virtual camera and audio device that "just work" -- I run OBS, and if I have so selected, the virtualcam is now working for tools like Zoom etc.     OBS-Virtualcam in its tools menu has a means to say to automatically start the virtualcam, as well as start/stop it while operating, and that's useful.      (It's annoying enough to have to remember to fire up OBS every time I fire up Skype or Zoom but I don't want to have to fire up several programs.)
Thanks.


----------



## Mark Weiss (Jul 13, 2020)

Palakis said:


> Palakis submitted a new resource:
> 
> NDI Input/Output plugin for OBS Studio - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio
> 
> ...


Is there are installable version for Windows 10 coming soon? That link takes me to source code, but they say it needs to be compiled.


----------



## Tomasz Góral (Jul 13, 2020)

Mark Weiss said:


> Is there are installable version for Windows 10 coming soon? That link takes me to source code, but they say it needs to be compiled.


Click on button "Go To Download" on upper right.


----------



## stego (Jul 20, 2020)

Running on Linux (Pop!Os, Ubuntu derivative). Installed latest OBS from ppa (Ubuntu installation steps), and installed the plugin. Everything shows up fine in OBS, but when i go to an NDI source, my PTZ NDI cameras don't appear in the "source name" drop down.

I've disabled my firewall (UFW), re-installed OBS and the plugins, with restarts in between but to no avail.

OBS NDI plugin can't for some reason see the cameras. I can confirm I am on the same subnet as the cameras.

Any ideas or tips?


----------



## Dan0974 (Jul 22, 2020)

I apologize if this has been asked before but I recently updated to Windows 10 version 2004 and tried to enable hardware accelerated gpu scheduling. When I did this the video that was being output from the ndi plugin started stuttering and clipping on the screen. When I turn hardware accelerated gpu scheduling off the issue goes away. I like the boost in performance from the HAGS but it's causing some kind of issue with ndi's output. Is this a known issue and is there already a way to fix it? My gaming PC is running Windows 10 version 2004 but my streaming laptop is not, could that be part of the issue? I tried reinstalling the ndi plugin on the gaming PC as well.


----------



## Phibbit (Jul 23, 2020)

NDI has been working brilliantly well for us the past few months allowing for a church live stream to operate from two neighbouring houses connected with a long cable and a load of old laptops, apart from one limit that I can't find a way around.
When using NDI Output settings, main output, is there anyway of moving this off sending audio track 1? I would like to be able to mirror the screen elsewhere but only send selected audio, so being able to send only audio track 2  would be perfect.
The only way I can see to do this is to move the live stream to not use track 1 keeping that free for ndi, but i'm not sure what else this might affect.
Any help appreciated, even if the answer is a no!


----------



## therentabrain (Aug 3, 2020)

Similar to the above, I know NDI is able to send multiple channels of audio, but it seems the plugin only ever sends channel 1.  I'd love to be able to send all six channels that OBS natively supports!  Then I can mix them at the other end.  Is that possible?

Workaround:  Add a scene called Output 3+4, add whatever audio (or whatever scenes with audio) I want on those, then add a Dedicated NDI Output filter to the scene.  Set it to audio only and call it Audio3+4.   Repeat as needed.  

If that doesn't work right, then individual NDI filters added to individual sources (not scenes) might be the right workaround.

I feel sure that multiple NDI filters all over a project is more resource hogging and complicated than one single NDI output with all 6 channels.  I'm also pretty sure the sync will be imperfect, though probably not bad.  

It would be great to just send all six at once.  Possible?


----------



## psiobob (Aug 9, 2020)

I've run into this audio problem with my setup of OBS-NDI.  I am trying to use two iDevices with the camera app in a church setting.  I can do this.  It all sets up fine and works fine.  It is a new W10 setup.  Low loading, perfect everything.  When I connect to Youtube, "Excellent" signal condition.  When I select up one of the iphone cameras, the audio turns choppy.  Only on Youtube.  Can't see or hear any problem at the PC.  Youtube throws an error "audio bitrate too low" yet it reports the signal condition is excellent.  If I select a non NDI source, the audio turns good.  If I use NDI tools and connect an iphone that way, audio is good but I am limited to the one NDI source (I've not found a way around this).  I should add that I am using ASIO audio only.  No other audio sources are used.  ASIO is via Dante Virtual Soundcard.  The house is 48K and I've tried both 44 and 48K at OBS.  Both work fine, can't tell any difference there.


----------



## AUTdany (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi, a new person, old problem :)

I install NDI Plugin on my Streaming PC and on my Gaming PC, i make all like the turtorial said. After this i cannot see the gaming PC in the source name.. no dropbox ... so i start to search with google, found that someone make something with the firewall, install ndi toolbar 4.5, take the zip not the exe.. so after trying everything what is out here in the internet the gaming PC have nothing in the source name... so i need help pls 


Gaming pc i7-7700k 
streaming pc i5-6600

The NDIMonitor show the stream from the Gaming PC on the Gaming PC... but it seems like there is no signal to the streaming pc.. once i had a connection but the only i saw was a pixel rainbow window....see taht one time 
so pls, someone out here that can help a poor boi ;)


----------



## Brilesmedia (Aug 28, 2020)

Hi Everyone....This is a great plugin. I have one issue which is probably my dufuss settings. I import the Skype source or video. I turn off the microphone on the skype end. I can hear my buddy talking on Obs but he cant hear me. I have gone in on the settings and turned on the sources in the audio mixer. But he cant hear me...Anything that I am doing wrong or any suggestions. I have trouble shooted all of the issues. Maybe Im worn out and the answer is right in front of me.. Thanks all. 
JimPop


----------



## Vladi play (Sep 6, 2020)

Добрый день. У меня два компа,один на интел второй на амд. Ни на одном из них обс не видит плагин ndi.  Перепробовал кучу возможных вариантов решения проблемы,так и не получилось решить. Помоги решить эту проблему. Обс последней версии,ndi тоже качаю последней версии.


----------



## qwertyui0p (Sep 10, 2020)

hello everyone :)



I'm on linux platform:


from obs log:


OBS 26.0.0.rc2.r0.g5889e2905
[..]

info: [obs-ndi] hello ! (version 4.9.1)                                                             [..]

info: [obs-ndi] NDI runtime loaded successfully                        

info: [obs-ndi] NDI library initialized successfully (NDI SDK LINUX 00:05:02 Apr  1 2020 4.5.3)     ===

% sudo ldconfig --verbose | grep libndi
        libndi.so.4 -> libndi.so.4.5.3
        libndihx.so -> libndihx.so  
# note :: there are other librairies.so that come with the HX drivers - not listed here but they are installed)

===
I have installed
obs 26.x using distro package manager
obs-ndi 4.9.1 plugin (distro package manager),
newtek libndi 4.5.3 (installed that from the official newtek sdk)
(also tried libndi 4.5.1 as it's the version listed on the obs-ndi binary distribution web page)
newtek ndiHX librairies 2018-12-21 @ r100036 (latest available)
===

my problem:
The newtek plus 4k which stream ndiHX streams does not appear in the obs-ndi plugin on linux.
On windows my box appears in obs-ndi **only when using the NDI virtual input** (meaning obs does not directly access the ndihx stream but rather whatever is presented above the virtual input layer)

===
additional notes:

interrestingly enough, in linux, if i use the newtek ndi-directory-service binary (by newtek)

it loops on this screen:

% ndi-directory-service
NDI Discovery Service v4.5.3.0
Copyright (C)2014-2020, NewTek, inc.
    0:00:30 [---|--------------------------------------] 0 Sources, 0 Listeners.  
^C
Exiting. Thank you for using me.
===


but if i use the opensource reverse engineered library from Jean-Baptise Kempf (from VideoLan team)
https://code.videolan.org/jbk/libndi
I obtain this:

% ndi list
Discovered Source: Name: sparkdevice.local IP: 192.168.xx.xx Port: 5962

("sparkdevice" is the name i gave my device, a spark plus 4k)

===

so from what i understand it would seem that the obs-ndi does not work with ndiHX
in linux this seems to be fault to the sdk not detecting the device
(which weird since the version 0.0.1 of the opensource librairy detects it)

Under windows, if one uses the  "NDI Virtual Input" which basicaly is an abstraction layer i can use my device in obs.


could Palakis
answer the following question:

Does obs-ndi work with ndiHX \[in linux\], using the newtek runtime distribution?
(here is the official url)
https://support.newtek.com/hc/en-us/articles/360012318274-Linux-NDI-HX-Driver

(( if so how, if not is this a planned feature ))

thanks for reading, have a nice day :)

obs-ndi author:
https://obsproject.com/forum/members/palakis.71063/


----------



## qwertyui0p (Sep 10, 2020)

appologies for double post, reported it to mods, very sorry :)


----------



## qwertyui0p (Sep 12, 2020)

so i have some update on the OBS-NDI plugin and ndihx.
i have been in contact with newtek support, regarding their sdk and drivers.

it turns out that once you have installed the ndihx drivers properly (see the included readme) you also need avahi-daemon.service to be up and running.

once this is set

if you use the binary compiled from the sdk examples called NDIlib_find

% ./NDIlib_Find
Network sources (1 found).
1. SPARKDEVICE (sparkchannel)
No change to the sources found.

the binary does see the sender that is the spark device.

from there, i launch OBS26 with obs-ndi 4.9.1
add an ndi source => the plubind does see the SPARKDEVICE (sparkchannel)
but when i select it, no video, no sound.

so i am assuming this is because obs-ndi was *quote* not compiled with ndihx, but only ndi *unquote*

this assumption is based on the log that mentions :
*info: [obs-ndi] Found NDI library at '/usr/lib/libndi.so.4'
but does not mention libndihx.so*
this is where i would very much appreciate some input from obs-ndi author Palakis :

1/ no mention of libndihx.so in thelogs is this a good indication obs-ndi is not currently ndihx capable?
2/ if so will ndihx be included in obs-ndi in the futur?

thank you all for reading, 
Thank you Palakis for this plugin :)


----------



## Orthicon (Sep 12, 2020)

adamatos said:


> Multiviewer - Would it be possible to have the multiviewer as an NDI out option? Much like how program or preview is available?



Anyone have any thoughts about multiviewer NDI output? Thanks!


----------



## gingkol (Sep 14, 2020)

Hello, wonder if anyone might have experienced it before. I can not see a NDI source in my OBS Studio, after i added the NDI plugin v4.9.0.

Here're some info that might be helpful for ur judgement.
-Laptop is win10, 64bit;
-OBS 25.0.8;
-I added and i could see in plugins, the 64bit -> obs-ndi.dll and obs-ndi.pdb
-In the "data" folder right under the root directory, i could see different languages -> Streaming\obs-studio\bin\64bit\data\obs-plugins\obs-ndi\locale.

I even re-started my laptop but it still didn't work.

Any troubleshooting advices? Thank you.


----------



## 7on (Sep 17, 2020)

Hello!
I am using NDI-plugin. If I choose a ndi source the NDI-Window is perfectly shown in the preview and live view.

Then I go to the transform window of ndi and changed there some settings.



Everything is still fine working.

But if  I close obs and reopen it again the ndi source is not shown in the preview and live view. It is just black.

Although it will be recognized into the window where I can change the ndi-signal... 



Gray is what I should get from the NDI signal. But on the live view it is black

Can anybody help me?






Nachricht an #plugins-and-tools


----------



## techdisrupt34 (Sep 19, 2020)

I have a desktop that has several web cameras and ip cameras setup in OBS.  I want to control these cameras on an instance of OBS on my laptop.  I have NDI setup between the 2 devices and it works, but only for 1 camera.  It treats my desktop as 1 source.  I want to be able to control  / change several desktop sources from my laptop. 
I really need the ability to have multiple "main-outputs" on the desktop.  I can launch multi-instances of OBS on the desktop, but network and performance issues start.

What do I need to do in either of the OBS instances to do this, or is it supported?

Thanks


----------



## samuelm1129 (Sep 24, 2020)

Really, this plugin is very bad

1. it do not let me set some settings on OBS
2. the conection is very bad


----------



## michaelc (Sep 25, 2020)

samuelm1129 said:


> Really, this plugin is very bad
> 
> 1. it do not let me set some settings on OBS
> 2. the conection is very bad


Just like this post. Dude, this is completely useless comment to make, no one can guess what isn't working for you.


----------



## michaelc (Sep 25, 2020)

lebaston100 said:


> The NDI Plugin supports alpha channels for the dedicated ndi ouput filter and the ndi input. As obs renders the main output on a black background there is no alpha on the main output.
> Also see here: https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/issues/68#issuecomment-348092609


But the Decklink output can out a key for transparent backgrounds, so it must be possible?


----------



## DasKraut (Sep 27, 2020)

Question: I'm actually using this to grab the NDI output from my Avid Media Composer software, and it's working perfectly! The only issue I'm having is that while I can use the OBS VirtualCam to output the video to Zoom, I get no audio. I'm seeing that I could also run an NDI Output from OBS. Would this carry the audio then as well? I'm been having a real problem getting audio out of OBS and into Zoom. (Most likely a Zoom problem, but curious if anyone knows.)


----------



## kineticscreen (Sep 27, 2020)

DasKraut said:


> Question: I'm actually using this to grab the NDI output from my Avid Media Composer software, and it's working perfectly! The only issue I'm having is that while I can use the OBS VirtualCam to output the video to Zoom, I get no audio. I'm seeing that I could also run an NDI Output from OBS. Would this carry the audio then as well? I'm been having a real problem getting audio out of OBS and into Zoom. (Most likely a Zoom problem, but curious if anyone knows.)



Yes it does, you need to use the NDI Virtual Input application to set the NDI feed you want to make a 'virtual webcam' so as Zoom can see it. And you also need to set the microphone input for Zoom to be the 'LINE' NewTek NDI Audio device that should be on your system. All of this assumes you've installed the full NDI Tools suite.


----------



## Acey05 (Sep 27, 2020)

Before I downgrade NDI back to 4.8, did anyone ever find a solution to the Audio/Video Desync issue for the latest version? 

Maybe the latest OBS RC version fixes this, or maybe changing the audio channels, anything at all honestly?

The current version is unbearable, since sometimes the Audio won't be the one Desyncing, but the Video instead and it does that over time, so you can't even put a filter delay correctly. 
Hell, just changing scenes sometimes automatically starts the Desync issues. I can't even use the StreamFX shaders, because if I do, NDI has a heart-attack and can sometimes stop sending frames (imagine an overloaded encoder on the second PC).

I ended up spending hours turning everything into a Media Source to help NDI, but even sometimes a Media Source is too much and will end up Desyncing it.

The only solution I found was sending the Mic, Audio and Video each as a separate NDI filter (and the Audio set at 48 khz, I don't know why, but this delays the desync issue by quite a while) but as soon as I do that the second PC ends up using 2x the processing power (instead of 20% for a small scene, it boosts to 40% and overloads the encoder), and it makes using scenes pointless since NDI filters don't pick up on the changes of scenes automatically.

I'm vexed, and really hoping someones had solution to this. Cheers in advance.


----------



## RogueAgent (Sep 27, 2020)

I have the latest version of OBS and 4.9.0 of NDI (plugin and runtime) installed and rebooted. NDI shows up in the log files and Tools:NDI Output settings exists, but there is no virtual camera in VLC, Zoom, Collaborate, etc. Any ideas how to make this work? 
Log file: https://obsproject.com/logs/xmDUWGgPj8HWGpX6


----------



## kineticscreen (Sep 28, 2020)

RogueAgent said:


> I have the latest version of OBS and 4.9.0 of NDI (plugin and runtime) installed and rebooted. NDI shows up in the log files and Tools:NDI Output settings exists, but there is no virtual camera in VLC, Zoom, Collaborate, etc. Any ideas how to make this work?
> Log file: https://obsproject.com/logs/xmDUWGgPj8HWGpX6



Did you do this:



kineticscreen said:


> Yes it does, you need to use the NDI Virtual Input application to set the NDI feed you want to make a 'virtual webcam' so as Zoom can see it. And you also need to set the microphone input for Zoom to be the 'LINE' NewTek NDI Audio device that should be on your system. All of this assumes you've installed the full NDI Tools suite.


----------



## flushaas (Sep 30, 2020)

Hello,
I was using OBS with skype and ndi plugin windows. It works ok, but the laptop wasn't be able to stream fluidly, because it's a bit old.

As SkypeforLinux has no NDI support, I decided to split the work between two computers. A windows laptop to manage Skype videochatting with NDI support and a Archlinux PC with OBS and the obs-ndi plugin.

Both computers are wired to the same LAN. I have tested it with a third Windows Laptop with OBS installed, and it finds the ndi sources (frorm the other laptop Skype) without problems.

But when I test it with the Archlinux PC (no errors of any kind in the log, ndi initialized succesfully), no ndi sources are available in Source Name.

Any clue why obs in linux can't find the NDI source from the Windows laptop's skype?


----------



## Vis.Inc (Oct 16, 2020)

NDI just ROCKS - complete game-changer in being able to record my Live VJ set on a separate machine whilst streaming to Twitch and outputting to a projector.
Thunderbolt 2 10Gb network between my 2015 15" MBpro and Late2012 Mac Mini. Both running OSX High Sierra 10.13.6
Multiple NDI streams in both directions between Resolume Arena 6 and OBS, 2x iPhones over NDI-HX. It's like "join-the-dots" for video :)))))


----------



## michaelc (Oct 18, 2020)

Orthicon said:


> Anyone have any thoughts about multiviewer NDI output? Thanks!


You can make your own scene for this, and add a dedicated NDI ouput to the scene ;-)   "DIY Multiview"


----------



## br8kpoint (Oct 21, 2020)

Is there any way with the ndi plugin to control the settings of the ndi camera app (specifically zoom) on iphones or the old androdi app?


----------



## sandervg (Oct 23, 2020)

DasKraut said:


> Question: I'm actually using this to grab the NDI output from my Avid Media Composer software, and it's working perfectly! The only issue I'm having is that while I can use the OBS VirtualCam to output the video to Zoom, I get no audio. I'm seeing that I could also run an NDI Output from OBS. Would this carry the audio then as well? I'm been having a real problem getting audio out of OBS and into Zoom. (Most likely a Zoom problem, but curious if anyone knows.)


For this you can use the VBcable application. Set your OBS monitor to that "virtual output" and use that "virtual input" in zoom. Works perfect. https://vb-audio.com/Cable/


----------



## kineticscreen (Oct 24, 2020)

sandervg said:


> For this you can use the VBcable application. Set your OBS monitor to that "virtual output" and use that "virtual input" in zoom. Works perfect. https://vb-audio.com/Cable/



The other option is to use the NDI Output instead of Virtual Cam. You then need to run the NDI Virtual Output application to create your 'virtual webcam' from the NDI Output source. Your system will have an NDI Line Out audio device which automatically carries the sound from the NDI source you've selected in Virtual Output. Then you use this NDI Line Out as your audi input from Zoom.


----------



## kineticscreen (Oct 24, 2020)

I should add that the advantage of this method is that you are not sending Zoom your monitor out, you're sending it your 'program' out, so you still have the option of having audio inputs set to 'monitor off', 'monitor only' or 'monitor and output' to differentiate what you want to be hearing yourself Vs what your audience is hearing.


----------



## tschwenke (Oct 28, 2020)

I broke something...  I actually haven't tried to broadcast yet, but I rebuilt my windows machine (the output source) and in doing so was reinstalling OBS on it and saw new versions of NDI for linux as well so wanted to update that side as well (that is where I grab the source and broadcast, source from windows box to ubuntu box to send out).

Looking at my log before I see:

```
01:02:58 PM.509: [obs-ndi] hello ! (version 4.7.1)
01:02:58 PM.509: [obs-ndi] Trying ''
01:02:58 PM.509: [obs-ndi] Trying '/usr/lib'
01:02:58 PM.509: [obs-ndi] Found NDI library at '/usr/lib/libndi.so.4'
01:02:58 PM.510: [obs-ndi] NDI runtime loaded successfully
01:02:58 PM.511: [obs-ndi] NDI library initialized successfully (NDI SDK LINUX 11:53:05 Sep 11 2019 4.0.0)
```

I ran both libndi4_4.5.1-1_amd64.deb and obs-ndi_4.9.0-1_amd64.deb, both seemed to install correctly but I don't see the similar lines in the log, I only see this

```
01:31:18 PM.888: Source ID 'ndi_source' not found
01:31:18 PM.888: Failed to create source 'TAS-Travis-OBS'!
```

In the section of VLC found, VLC video source enabled I don't see obs-ndi.so like I do in the older log.

Thanks for any help in fixing what I broke!  I can attach logs if necessary, but I think this might be an easy one for someone more skilled than me.


----------



## tschwenke (Oct 28, 2020)

OK.. I don't see how to edit above..  But I must have scrolled down when I downloaded and saw there is a 4.9.1-1 vs the 4.9.0-1, updated that and it seems to work!

Above *SOLVED*


----------



## MichaelB (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm having a/v desync issues with a PTZOptics camera that's supplying both audio and video over NDI.  The desync drifts around from 0 to 800ms.  I just noticed the latest OBS-NDI changelog (4.8.0 -> 4.9.0) says "*The "Sync" setting now defaults to "Source Timing" - T*his is the best option to keep audio and video synced together."  So...I've been using the *Network *sync setting, so will switch things to *Source *& hope this corrects things.  

*Question*:  What actually does the *Sync *setting do, and exactly what is different about '*Source Timin*g' vs. '*Network*'?  I'd like to understand what's going on and not just blindly be clicking options!  Thanks.


----------



## MichaelB (Nov 3, 2020)

Perhaps related to my a/v sync issue (previous post), my OBS logfile shows these "audio buffering" entries upon startup.  My OBS audio sync offset is 0, so I'm wondering what's going on here.  Thoughts?

09:18:04.414: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
09:18:04.416: All scene data cleared
09:18:04.416: ------------------------------------------------
09:18:04.465: [obs-ndi] started A/V threads for source 'PTZOptics 30x NDI (Channel 1)'
09:18:04.466: [obs-ndi] A/V thread for 'NDI™ Source' started
09:18:04.466: Switched to scene 'Scene'
09:18:04.467: ------------------------------------------------
09:18:04.467: Loaded scenes:
09:18:04.467: - scene 'Scene':
09:18:04.467:     - source: 'NDI™ Source' (ndi_source)
09:18:04.467:     - source: 'Text (GDI+)' (text_gdiplus_v2)
09:18:04.467: ------------------------------------------------
09:28:50.064: adding 213 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 213 milliseconds (source: NDI™ Source)
09:28:50.085: adding 149 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 362 milliseconds (source: NDI™ Source)
09:28:50.106: adding 128 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 490 milliseconds (source: NDI™ Source)
09:28:50.126: adding 128 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 618 milliseconds (source: NDI™ Source)
09:28:50.168: adding 64 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 682 milliseconds (source: NDI™ Source)
09:28:50.210: adding 42 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 725 milliseconds (source: NDI™ Source)


----------



## maxime.hiez (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi guys,
I'm using OBS and NDI to capture the participants' videos in a Teams Live Event so I can build a single video with all of them and then send it to Teams so I can stream this to the audience.
But there is a 1s delay between the lips and the video. I tried to play with the "lips offset" feature. But since it's a single stream, it does change anything. Any ideas why ?

Also, I want to play a video (mp4) from OBS to Teams. I have the video and the sound in OBS, but in Teams, I just have the video, no sound. Any idea how I can get it ? I was thinking, maybe configure something to tell the system that my input is my OBS output but ... no clue.

Thanks for your help :)


----------



## kineticscreen (Nov 3, 2020)

MichaelB said:


> Perhaps related to my a/v sync issue (previous post), my OBS logfile shows these "audio buffering" entries upon startup.  My OBS audio sync offset is 0, so I'm wondering what's going on here.  Thoughts?
> 
> 09:18:04.414: ==== Startup complete ===============================================
> 09:18:04.416: All scene data cleared
> ...



Currently chasing down an issue with buffering and latency on my system -from what I can tell it's often much more related to your PC then specifically about the particular source it references. Dodgy Sound Blaster X3 drivers have turned out to be the source of these kind of buffering increases for me. I thought it was a bug with OBS.Ninja but it was just being attributed to that source.

Also check if your CPU usage is topping out and the system isn't coping.


----------



## MichaelB (Nov 4, 2020)

kineticscreen said:


> Currently chasing down an issue with buffering and latency on my system -from what I can tell it's often much more related to your PC then specifically about the particular source it references. Dodgy Sound Blaster X3 drivers have turned out to be the source of these kind of buffering increases for me. I thought it was a bug with OBS.Ninja but it was just being attributed to that source.
> 
> Also check if your CPU usage is topping out and the system isn't coping.


Yesterday's test: start system, no other apps running, no streaming or recording, just a camera and audio source.  CPU and GPU idling at under 25%.  I walk away and just leave it going.  Two hours later (by the log file) OBS starts adding a bunch of these audio buffering delays.  Why?  Could a Windows process have engaged at that point to peg the CPU?  Possible, I guess.  But I've dug around and it's not related to a virus/malware scan or Windows Update.  

So I'm just left wondering...and frustrated.  But this is a deal-killer on Sunday mornings.  Last week my audio & video went out of sync by 800ms early in the church service that was streaming to a couple of hundred people.  Ouch!  And I'm just sitting here hoping it doesn't happen again...and not feeling very confident about that.


----------



## MichaelB (Nov 4, 2020)

MichaelB said:


> I'm having a/v desync issues with a PTZOptics camera that's supplying both audio and video over NDI.  The desync drifts around from 0 to 800ms.  I just noticed the latest OBS-NDI changelog (4.8.0 -> 4.9.0) says "*The "Sync" setting now defaults to "Source Timing" - T*his is the best option to keep audio and video synced together."  So...I've been using the *Network *sync setting, so will switch things to *Source *& hope this corrects things.
> 
> *Question*:  What actually does the *Sync *setting do, and exactly what is different about '*Source Timin*g' vs. '*Network*'?  I'd like to understand what's going on and not just blindly be clicking options!  Thanks.


Update: Changing Sync setting to Source Timing did not resolve this.


----------



## Vrijheidradio (Nov 5, 2020)

Hi, I'm in Pop_OS and can't get the NDI installed.
When I install the downloaded packages I get an alert saying _dependency missing_.
When I do in manually in the terminal I get this message at the end:


CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:20 (find_package):
By not providing "FindLibObs.cmake" in CMAKE_MODULE_PATH this project has
asked CMake to find a package configuration file provided by "LibObs", but
  CMake did not find one.

Does somebody know how to fix this?


----------



## bc45 (Nov 9, 2020)

Is it possible to leverage an NDI Discovery Server with this plugin to provide the list of sources?


----------



## jshea2 (Nov 12, 2020)

Acey05 said:


> Before I downgrade NDI back to 4.8, did anyone ever find a solution to the Audio/Video Desync issue for the latest version?
> 
> Maybe the latest OBS RC version fixes this, or maybe changing the audio channels, anything at all honestly?
> 
> ...




I also like to divide the workload, so I have a dedicated stream computer connected via LAN with NDI, but I'm having the exact same issue. Every stream I try and somehow workaround / "fix it", basically going to NDI Output and unchecking and rechecking the output. I've also tested each setting, network or internal, normal safe or low latency experimental mode, but none of these seem to do much. The problem i have with doing the dedicated NDI is when the audio isn't in a scene it's still outputting, so i just need the master NDI source. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I'm going from a Mac to a Mac. is this also an issue with windows?


----------



## EthanNixon (Nov 19, 2020)

Hello,

I have been using NDI for Windows for a while. I decided to get the new MacBook with M1 since it seems to be a really powerful computer. However, I cannot get the NDI runtime/plugin to work with OBS. OBS works perfectly fine, but it cannot detect the NDI plugin/runtime. I suspect this is because of Rosetta, but I am not experience with this at all. Is there anything I can do to make this work, or is there plans to support the Apple Silicon?

Thanks!

Edit: Dug into it a little further. It appears the only issue may be that the CPU is "unsupported". So I don't know if there is anything I can do to bypass that, or if we can include the Apple M1 CPU in the next version.


----------



## Sergio85 (Nov 20, 2020)

Thanks for this great plugin! 

I've got one question regarding alpha-channel. I would like to stream a game capture with alpha channel into UE (using NDI-Plugin for Unreal Engine). The checkbox "allow transparency" is checked, the preview seems correct. Unfortunately, Unreal seems not to receive these alhpa-values, as the video texture remains black. 

I've tested the UE-Plugins with semitransparent images with NDI Test Patterns, which has worked just fine. 

Did someone already come across this issue? Am I missing something?

Thanks for your support!


----------



## imzloki (Dec 4, 2020)

hello, 
i use that plugins for a year. one week ago i formatted my pc and reinstalled obs. 
when i run obs it work, but when i run it with plugins installed it crash.
i tried different version of OBS and different version of NDI, but always crash.
thank for help. =)


----------



## pasquale.tomaiuolo (Dec 5, 2020)

hello, i have a problem, i don't see in the OBS settings menu the NDI output settings... I have mac os big sur...


----------



## Brad303 (Dec 6, 2020)

I'm having bad audio and video dropout issues from OBS NDI output on Windows (OBS 26.0.2 & plugin 4.9.1). I'm running a second instance of OBS in another room but the dropouts make the NDI stream from the primary PC unusable.

I don't see any errors in the log. The NDI camera sources don't have any video dropouts (no audio on the cams); it's only the OBS output that's stuttering. Pings from the primary to the secondary are typically less than 1ms, never more than 2ms.

Any ideas what might be causing this?


----------



## GraveWalker (Dec 7, 2020)

This question might have been asked already so I apologize if I sound like a broken record.

Does using theNDI plugin to send my video and audio to a second stream PC really save any processing power on the gaming PC side? Obviously, my gaming PC no longer needs to encode the video and send it to the streaming service so I would think I would see some performance increase. However, in my testing sending the video over NDI to a second stream PC VS just using the same gaming PC to encode the video for the stream seems to be the same load on the gaming PC.

Curious what others have experienced or if you have any ideas on what I might be doing wrong or should do differently.


----------



## LinusC64 (Dec 10, 2020)

Hi, i Have a Problem. i want to install the obs-ndi package but if i do this the reply is comming i dont have the newest version. I Use Debian Buster in the newest Version an d i run obs_Studio in die Newest for my debian, it is obs-studio (22.0.3+dfsg1-1). But i need version 26, this Version only exist in Debian Bullseye and this is not in Release. Can somebody tell how this is possible?


----------



## GraveWalker (Dec 11, 2020)

LinusC64 said:


> Hi, i Have a Problem. i want to install the obs-ndi package but if i do this the reply is comming i dont have the newest version. I Use Debian Buster in the newest Version an d i run obs_Studio in die Newest for my debian, it is obs-studio (22.0.3+dfsg1-1). But i need version 26, this Version only exist in Debian Bullseye and this is not in Release. Can somebody tell how this is possible?





			Debian -- Debian “bullseye” Release Information
		


bullseye is the latest release of Debian. Looks like you will need to update from buster to bullseye


----------



## GraveWalker (Dec 11, 2020)

LinusC64 said:


> Hi, i Have a Problem. i want to install the obs-ndi package but if i do this the reply is comming i dont have the newest version. I Use Debian Buster in the newest Version an d i run obs_Studio in die Newest for my debian, it is obs-studio (22.0.3+dfsg1-1). But i need version 26, this Version only exist in Debian Bullseye and this is not in Release. Can somebody tell how this is possible?



Another option would be to pull down and older release of the ndi plugin built for Buster


----------



## pasquale.tomaiuolo (Dec 12, 2020)

Hello guys, when is planned the release of this plugin compatible with the chip M1?


----------



## Acey05 (Dec 12, 2020)

jshea2 said:


> I also like to divide the workload, so I have a dedicated stream computer connected via LAN with NDI, but I'm having the exact same issue. Every stream I try and somehow workaround / "fix it", basically going to NDI Output and unchecking and rechecking the output. I've also tested each setting, network or internal, normal safe or low latency experimental mode, but none of these seem to do much. The problem i have with doing the dedicated NDI is when the audio isn't in a scene it's still outputting, so i just need the master NDI source. Any suggestions would be appreciated. I'm going from a Mac to a Mac. is this also an issue with windows?


Yes I'm on windows.

The only solutions I found were to set all audio levels to the same Sample Rate (48khz) and to disable "Use Device Stamps" for the Desktop Audio properties, I have no idea why but these things worked. Also, NDI doesn't like dedicated filters on your audio (they sometimes bug out) so if you have any kind of NDI Audio or ASIO filters/outputs, they might stop the second PC from picking it up via NDI. So either NDI Ouput filter should be used, or none at all (the usual filters like gates, etc. are fine).

As for the "performance", I don't know why, but it seems to be an OBS thing, I tried using some Media Sources (like videos) for when I was AFK on the stream, turns out OBS uses an abnormally large amount of processing power (almost 5-10% per media source), even when the media source isn't displayed or disabled. I tried a million things and it seems like an issue with OBS or a really weird way they decided to process stuff. I mean I don't know why OBS would need almost 30% of my processor if I have 2 videos in 2 different "Scenes" that are not active, but that could explain why NDI was having a heart attack on the primary PC.



GraveWalker said:


> This question might have been asked already so I apologize if I sound like a broken record.
> 
> Does using theNDI plugin to send my video and audio to a second stream PC really save any processing power on the gaming PC side? Obviously, my gaming PC no longer needs to encode the video and send it to the streaming service so I would think I would see some performance increase. However, in my testing sending the video over NDI to a second stream PC VS just using the same gaming PC to encode the video for the stream seems to be the same load on the gaming PC.
> 
> Curious what others have experienced or if you have any ideas on what I might be doing wrong or should do differently.


NDI should only be costing you 2-3% processing power while active. 

The only way your Primary PC would still be under the same load as if encoding is if it's Streaming, using a Plugin that does multi-streaming (Youtube + Twitch+ etc), you have many Media Sources (Videos, images, etc), you're Recording, you have plugins with fancy filters (like StreamFX) or are doing something fancy with the NDI filters (NDI Video + NDI Audio filters) to send data in a fancy way to your Secondary PC.


----------



## odd zounds (Dec 15, 2020)

I'm Running a capture computer that OS 10.12 Sierra and can only take OBS v24. How do I work around this?
thanks
A


----------



## GraveWalker (Dec 15, 2020)

Acey05 said:


> Yes I'm on windows.
> 
> The only solutions I found were to set all audio levels to the same Sample Rate (48khz) and to disable "Use Device Stamps" for the Desktop Audio properties, I have no idea why but these things worked. Also, NDI doesn't like dedicated filters on your audio (they sometimes bug out) so if you have any kind of NDI Audio or ASIO filters/outputs, they might stop the second PC from picking it up via NDI. So either NDI Ouput filter should be used, or none at all (the usual filters like gates, etc. are fine).
> 
> ...



Thanks, this is the answer I have been looking for. Another question that I have is does the plugin use the cpu or the gpu for processing the ndi stream.


----------



## Acey05 (Dec 15, 2020)

GraveWalker said:


> Thanks, this is the answer I have been looking for. Another question that I have is does the plugin use the cpu or the gpu for processing the ndi stream.


Yes, there is a GPU cost as well, since OBS kinda needs some kind of graphical unit to do it's stuff (it's hard-coded that way). If you don't want your GPU to be used for processing, in Windows 10 under Control Panel, you can tell OBS to no use your graphics card, only processor, but IIRC, it will instead use the Processor GPU unit if Intel.

This will add, pending on scene, 5-10% more load.


----------



## GraveWalker (Dec 17, 2020)

Another question.
Is there a way to send separate audio sources instead of sending them combined into one?


----------



## Acey05 (Dec 17, 2020)

Under Filters, you can use NDI Output, just make sure it's the last filter you put.


----------



## banethor (Dec 26, 2020)

Hi, does this plugin support the new NDI | HX which runs off GPU yet?


----------



## DiabloMonk (Dec 29, 2020)

Lombra said:


> So I get the jist of what this plugin does


It's spelled "gist" and pronounced like "gif."


----------



## rockbottom (Dec 29, 2020)

banethor said:


> Hi, does this plugin support the new NDI | HX which runs off GPU yet?



Works for me.  Just an FYI, HX seems to bug out if Capture Mouse Cursor is enabled.


----------



## Uwe Smidt (Dec 30, 2020)

Are there any problems with the newest version and NDI? I updated to OBS 26.1.0, OBS-NDI on Windows to 4.9.0 and the latest NDI-Tools 4.5.
I can see the NDI-Stream from the other PC on the NDI-Studio-Monitor, but do not see the Streams from the other PC inside OBS. If I capture e.g. the own screen on the PC with OBS, I can choose this stream easily in OBS.


----------



## rockbottom (Dec 30, 2020)

The fact that you're getting the NDI stream OK with Studio Monitor but not in OBS on your second PC has me thinking something may be wrong with the NDI plugin install on the second PC.


----------



## dioleev (Jan 4, 2021)

Uwe Smidt said:


> Are there any problems with the newest version and NDI? I updated to OBS 26.1.0, OBS-NDI on Windows to 4.9.0 and the latest NDI-Tools 4.5.
> I can see the NDI-Stream from the other PC on the NDI-Studio-Monitor, but do not see the Streams from the other PC inside OBS. If I capture e.g. the own screen on the PC with OBS, I can choose this stream easily in OBS.





rockbottom said:


> The fact that you're getting the NDI stream OK with Studio Monitor but not in OBS on your second PC has me thinking something may be wrong with the NDI plugin install on the second PC.


I run the exact same setup and the plugin doesn’t show up in OBS at all. Tried a reboot to no success. Any ideas, guys?


----------



## 964t (Jan 4, 2021)

Palakis said:


> Palakis submitted a new resource:
> 
> NDI Input/Output plugin for OBS Studio - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio
> 
> ...



I notice that the recording time is in my case limited to one minute. Is there a setting to chenge them? Did not find any information regarding this.


----------



## Ramaswamy Tummala (Jan 5, 2021)

I have multiple instances of OBS running.  However, NDI main output setting (Tools -> NDI Output Settings -> Main Output) works for only one instance of OBS as this setting seems to globally apply to all running OBS instances. i.e., if I modify the NDI output setting in one instance of OBS, close all instances of OBS and reopen them, all OBS instances show the same NDI output setting but only one OBS instance will actually output NDI.
In my setup each OBS instance runs with its own profile and scene collection, i.e., there is no sharing of OBS profile or scene collection among OBS instances. Is there way to have each OBS instance output its own NDI main output?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ramaswamy Tummala (Jan 5, 2021)

Ramaswamy Tummala said:


> I have multiple instances of OBS running.  However, NDI main output setting (Tools -> NDI Output Settings -> Main Output) works for only one instance of OBS as this setting seems to globally apply to all running OBS instances. i.e., if I modify the NDI output setting in one instance of OBS, close all instances of OBS and reopen them, all OBS instances show the same NDI output setting but only one OBS instance will actually output NDI.
> In my setup each OBS instance runs with its own profile and scene collection, i.e., there is no sharing of OBS profile or scene collection among OBS instances. Is there way to have each OBS instance output its own NDI main output?
> Thanks in advance.


Running OBS 26.0.2, NDI version 4.9.0


----------



## dioleev (Jan 9, 2021)

dioleev said:


> I run the exact same setup and the plugin doesn’t show up in OBS at all. Tried a reboot to no success. Any ideas, guys?


My mistake was not checking the requirements. My CPU doesn’t support SSS3.


----------



## mistafist (Jan 14, 2021)

How's it going.  I'm using the ndi plugin and would like to use the Twitch VOD audio feature choosing which track is for the VOD and which are not.  Is there a way I can do this using the NDI plugin from the client OBS?  It seems it would have to be separated on the host ndi obs end?  If anyone could give me some direction I would appreciate the helpfulness.  Thanks for your time.


----------



## Glortman (Jan 19, 2021)

Palakis said:


> Palakis submitted a new resource:
> 
> NDI Input/Output plugin for OBS Studio - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio
> 
> ...


Can this version of NDI Input/Output NewTek NDI integration be used with OBS 26?  I am trying desperately to get video _AND _sound from OBS to MS Teams, and I am worried that the NDI plugin might have conflicts with the Virtual Camera in OBS 26.1.1.  Any thoughts or wisdom?

thanks


----------



## sderman (Jan 19, 2021)

Glortman said:


> Can this version of NDI Input/Output NewTek NDI integration be used with OBS 26?  I am trying desperately to get video _AND _sound from OBS to MS Teams, and I am worried that the NDI plugin might have conflicts with the Virtual Camera in OBS 26.1.1.  Any thoughts or wisdom?
> 
> thanks


It shows up for me. Except I'm not using Teams. I use Skype and Zoom.


----------



## Glortman (Jan 19, 2021)

sderman said:


> It shows up for me. Except I'm not using Teams. I use Skype and Zoom.


Thanks sderman:  So you just use the NDI virtual camera and ignore the one offered by OBS?


----------



## sderman (Jan 28, 2021)

Glortman said:


> Thanks sderman:  So you just use the NDI virtual camera and ignore the one offered by OBS?


I use NDI when I need to monitor the stream output from OBS because  when using NDI both audio and video is sent from OBS via NDI. 
I also use the OBS Virtual Cam and VB Audio(monitoring device in OBS). But when I use Virtual Cam and VB audio in ZOOM I usually can't monitor the OBS audio(unless I set up Banana). So my use case is dependent on the requirement at hand.


----------



## The_X_Boy (Jan 30, 2021)

Heel! I'm working with a Mac mini M1. But the NDI Source does not show up. Currently I'm fixing this with a NDISyphon application. But this does not work as reliable as your plugin (used it with my old Intel Mac). Are you aware of this problem (not showing up in the source) and/or is there a fix currently known? Cheers!


----------



## Leris (Feb 2, 2021)

Are there any way to make NDI on the PC to use GPU instead of CPU?
NDI is using the same amount of CPU load as whenever I use single PC stream. Or did I do something wrong?


----------



## MathewMantas (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi there, I have a question. I'm currently running two pc's on the same network but the main pc is also connected to one more network and I'm having trouble with NDI not finding my source, I did try to bind IP before obs launched not possible for some reason, then I tried to bind it in the obs itself but it seems to do just about nothing. Then I just disconnected my other network cable connected and found the source then reconnected the other cable and the source is still being outputted to the other pc but the problem is that I would need to do this every time before I start streaming. Can anyone suggest a solution to this? Many thanks :)

I have also attached how it looks visually.
And yes my both connections are Gigabit


----------



## ROZE (Feb 7, 2021)

Palakis said:


> Palakis submitted a new resource:
> 
> NDI Input/Output plugin for OBS Studio - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio
> 
> ...


I cannot get it to appear.


----------



## Mr Medved (Feb 21, 2021)

Has anyone attempted multiple NDI sources at 4K/2160p?

In my preliminary testing with five devices it appears that they do not render at the same time, and can be out of sync with each other up to 6-7 frames (2160p25), with additional variance over time. I don't seem to encounter the same issues at 1080p50.

I am not sure if the lies with OBS, NDI, the encoders (Birddog 4K Flex), or my PC (though CPU, network connection, RAM never max out and I understand there are sufficient PCI lanes for the Ethernet adapter). I'm assuming networking is not an issue as I have a 10Gbps link between my PC and switch, and the switching capacity is more than ample to handle the camera sources.


----------



## redfrog (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi,
We need advises for synchronization.

Our configuration
Gaming PC with Intel I9 8 cores, 16 GB memory, 2 x Gb Ethernet (Aggregation), Nvidia RTX2060
Gigabit network
PC windows 10 up to date
OBS studio (latest version) base and output resolutions  720p/30fps
obs-ndi plugin (latest version)
1 PTZOptics ZCAM 1080p/30fps with NDI/HX
2 iPhones (recent) 1080p/30fps with NDI HX Camera application (latest version)
1 NDI audio source from a second PC
1 NDI video source (screen capture) 720p/30fps from the second PC
... all video and audio sources of OBS are NDI
… we do not have any performance issue

The audio source and the video sources of the iPhones are almost in sync (1-2 frames), but they are late compared to the other two video sources (6-9 frames).

To achieve acceptable synchronization we understand that the fastest sources must be delayed using a filter.
We have tried the Audio/Video Filter "Video Delay (Async)" and the Effect Filter "Render Delay" without obtaining satisfactory results. It even seems that setting these filters on NDI sources destabilizes OBS.

Our questions :
Which kind of filter do we have to use to get the best synchronization ? "Video Delay (Async)" or "Render Delay" ?
Are the NDI sources supporting these filters ?

Any help or advise will be appreciated.
Many thanks


----------



## Phorty9 (Mar 8, 2021)

Palakis said:


> Palakis submitted a new resource:
> 
> NDI Input/Output plugin for OBS Studio - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio
> 
> ...


Hi

Having an issue with bringing in NDI sources, when selecting a source name, and then clicking okay, obs crashes
Tried and tested with different ndi sources, so not one particular NDI source giving me trouble
Wondering if there's a fix

Thanks

Mac OS: Catalina 10.15.7
2015 macbook pro 15in
2.5 GHz Quad-Core Intel Core i7
16 GB Ram
SSD


----------



## codezer0 (Mar 10, 2021)

Hate to say that I had to _make an account_ just to ask this question, but this is something that's been burning in my mind for far too long, and I can't find anywhere else that can help me. So, here goes...

Former main pc was a 5820K with a 1080Ti; where possible, I often just gamed and streamed from the same computer. After all with GPU encode, what was the problem, right? well... long story short, Yakuza Kiwami 2 was the harbinger of issues. If I tried to stream and game on the same computer at the time, I noticed that my framerates got cut in half, _even with GPU encoding enabled_. The experience was not unlike some years back, when, my then main PC was a Core 2 Quad and a GTX 285 and trying to stream from twitch for that because that was my only pc at the time. It was very weird to see that kind of linear performance cut. Shocking, I know.

Thankfully since those days, I was able to have a separate build for the living room, for media and later, capture and encoding duties for my consoles (retro and current). *That* build, is an AMD FX cpu with a 780ti as of this writing. For what it's worth, it's handled the duties fine, and the GPU encode made seamless effort of upscaling the retro captures and even just straight passing the capture from the HDMI stuff out to Twitch. It was around then that I first heard of NDI, and since I couldn't justify the cost of a 4K capable capture card, nor have access to internet service with that much upload to stream with, it seemed within reason to use NDI to send the game feed over to this pc (scaled to 1080p for minimal distortion) and just have it treat it as just another capture source; that was the plan.

So, the good news. Starting with a higher fidelity source like that, the resulting stream as seen on Twitch was really sharp and crisp. Also, the performance hit from using NDI versus streaming from the same computer was palpably gone - at worst I was maybe like losing 1~2fps versus just gaming. It was easily the best the resulting stream's ever looked. Bad news is... after a while, simply, it was like the system just fell flat on its face with the encode. Even just dropping the connection altogether.

As a sanity check, I tried one thing. In between then and, building my _new_ main pc, I had another system with a 2600k, _slower memory, slower GPU_, and on Wi-Fi, and put it on the network, installed OBS with NDI, and tried that out. Even with these disadvantages, the problems just _disappeared_.  Everything was on the same lan, and yet the older i7 handled it fine. Made no sense to me, since I was presuming it was going to use NVENC anyway; heck, both systems were configured to use NVENC!

So it's leaving me to wonder what NDI is doing, and what I can do about it. Unfortunately I can't really use the i7 for the NDI capture/encode because, the aformentioned FX was in an mATX cube case that fits much better with the home theater arrangement, and trying to minimize the amount of towers to appease the wife (I'm sure you can understand that ;) ). The result from the stream was inarguable, and if I ever come across another demanding enough game to challenge my present main pc, I _want_ to reserve NDI as an option.

So, the tl;dr - these symptoms make me think that I need to consider a platform upgrade, for the purpose of handling the NDI capture/encode/stream to site well. Am I correct in this hypothesis? If so, what makes a bigger difference to improving the NDI? is it more cores, more threads? does it use the GPU at all; can it be configured to use the GPU more?

Granted if I have to upgrade I'd be looking for cost effective primarily. But I'd be curious if anyone's gone the other extreme, and like... set up a threadripper build and just _threw all the cores at the task_ to see what happens.


----------



## williebarron3 (Mar 27, 2021)

Does anyone know how to connect multiple cameras using NDI?


----------



## Andreas Kronlachner (Mar 27, 2021)

williebarron3 said:


> Does anyone know how to connect multiple cameras using NDI?


If the camera feeds an NDI stream, you should see it when adding a new NDI source in OBS. Just as simple as that


----------



## YashKe (Apr 28, 2021)

Hey there. Anyone knows if we can expect this amazing plugin (thx @Palakis) to be compatible with M1 Chips (Apple Silicon)? 
I upgraded my old MacBook Pro for a new Mac Mini and feel a bit left out now :D (NDI is working on it)


----------



## an2knee (May 1, 2021)

Any one have experienced when using NDI Audio Only that it can be heard via audio monitor but No audio goes out to the live stream feed?


----------



## streamfuchs (May 4, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I have got a problem with the intergration oft the obs-ndi plugin which might have been discussed already, I am not shure:

I did a streaming event 3 months ago with an USB-Camera I extendend with an UTN (USB to Network) –Server and a dedicated audio mixer connected to my computer via USB (operated with the ASIO-plugin for OBS)

I adjusted the audio latency in my audio mixer to match the latency of the camera, everything worked fine.

I added a second camera to my setup for a streaming event I had to do 3 day ago.
This camera is a PTZ-camera operated via NDI.
I used the OBS-NDI plugin (Windows 4.9.0) and added 80ms delay within OBS for that source to match my timing.
During my transmission I got aware of the fact the the NDI-camera run out of audio/video synchronisation.
After the transmission I did some tests with the following result:

When starting OBS everthing is in sync.
During operation the NDI-Source (camera) has a shift of about 40ms every 10min. of operation.
So after 3 hours of operation my NDI-camera is about 720ms late which of course is not usable.

Evertime I change the sync for the NDI-camera from source timing to network or from network to source timing the camera is back in sync again.

Obvioulsy that shifting latency is an issue of the OBS-NDI plugin.
Does anyone out there made the same experiences as I did and is there a solution/workaround?
Of course it is not a solution to resync the camera every 5 minutes, especially when the camera is on air.
The best solution of course would be a solution within the plugin.

Any ideas or advices?


----------



## Gohst (May 20, 2021)

Hi all,

i got some trouble with the LIC. Agreement. @Palakis.
NDI is free to use and in your agreement you listed that this installation could be done only 5 times?
What is the habbit behind?
I was in talk also with NewTek they have told me now to use NDI TOOLS to be unlimited.


----------



## rockbottom (May 21, 2021)

A bit off topic but in case anybody here is recording with NDI, you probably already know your options for editing your recordings are somewhat limited.  I attached the latest Recording Format Compatibility list from NewTek.  According to the list Vegas Pro 17 is a no go but is it?

Actually no, I'm able to edit my NDI recordings with VP14, VP17 & VP18.  I assume VP15 & 16 will work too, I just don't have them to test.

For VP14, just install the NewTek SpeedHQ CODEC on your system & you should be good to go.

For VP17 & VP18, install the CODEC & then in Vegas:

Options > Preferences > Depreciated Features > Enable the QuickTime Plug-in (Enable Legacy QuickTime in VP18)

That's all there is to it.....


----------



## oldmacilli (May 23, 2021)

Hi folks,
I try to run OBS 26 with NDI plugin 4.9.1 latest version on Ubuntu Studio 21.04.
Plugin is visible but NDI stream never shows up in preview or OBS Main Window.
It finds the NDI sources in the net. But then... nothing..even after waiting long...
Cabled and WIFI connection .... no difference.
I tried OBS 27 rc5 and deleting/reinstalling libndi. No difference.
The log-file looks good.
How can I further debug this ???


...


----------



## allenmock (May 28, 2021)

streamfuchs said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have got a problem with the intergration oft the obs-ndi plugin which might have been discussed already, I am not shure:
> 
> ...


I am seeing similar results when I ingest NDI sources (coming from Microsoft Teams) into OBS even from a local machine.  I am recording though and not streaming out.  Using NDI Studio Monitor I can see that the delay is NOT from the source, but somewhere in OBS or NDI and the plugin.  I have also forced everything to get back in sync if I stop the NDI source and restart it.

It doesn't appear to be a hardware bottleneck as all resources look good.
Ryzen 9 5950X
96GB RAM
NVIDIA RTX 3090 and using NVENC (new) setting in OBS
FireCuda  ZP1000GM30002 


@Palakis have you seen this before and can offer any advice?


----------



## ricardoteixxeira (Jun 5, 2021)

Hello all, I'm facing an issue with NDI. While I'm broadcasting from either MS Teams or Skype the speaker video is floating and changing its size all time. As you can see on the video below


----------



## enoc_vt (Jun 8, 2021)

ricardoteixxeira said:


> Hello all, I'm facing an issue with NDI. While I'm broadcasting from either MS Teams or Skype the speaker video is floating and changing its size all time. As you can see on the video below



Seems to be an issue with network quality, similar to infamous Zoom small video with deficient internet connections. I'm not sure if that's exactly the case, but a workaround could be using OBS "Scale to bounds" parameter in Transform settings. If the camera video changes from, say, 1920p, to 720p, the video will zoom and fit the bounds area and stay the same relative size in the scene.


----------



## Ron0x (Jun 9, 2021)

I can't wait until NDI 5 will be implemented in OBS. I use this plugin a lot between my gaming PC and OBS on my streaming PC, and it works flawless. With NDI 5 it will even be better with all the new features <3


----------



## jbcurler2010 (Jun 15, 2021)

Palakis said:


> Palakis submitted a new resource:
> 
> NDI Input/Output plugin for OBS Studio - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio
> 
> ...


Question. Is there any plan for NDI HX Output?


----------



## mvina (Jun 16, 2021)

One question: Is it possible to run the plugin on Raspberry Pi 4?
My intention is to use the raspberry to receive the signal from a mobile phone with the NewTeck NDI application and output the signal via HDMI to mix it with other cameras on a Blackmagic Atem Television.


----------



## Uzuki (Jun 26, 2021)

Not sure if this is a known issue or not, but the NDI plugin makes minimize to system tray not work. And when you click on the tray icon, rather than minimize the OBS window, it disables preview. I just found out about NDI, tried it, then uninstalled it and everything went back to normal.


----------



## SirEdric (Jul 8, 2021)

Palakis said:


> Palakis submitted a new resource:
> 
> NDI Input/Output plugin for OBS Studio - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio
> 
> ...


Thanks for this great plugin!
Are there any plans to add an option for NDI HX to the NDI Filter?
Would much appreciate the lower bandwith of HX in some cases...:-)

Cheers & all the best.

Eric.


----------



## Bacchin (Jul 10, 2021)

I installed OBS and NDI on two computers. I'm going to call PC GAMER A and it's going to stream B. I use a gigabit router and the internet speed is 300 Mbps. Computer A is connected via wifi at 5 Ghz (but I can put cable if necessary) and computer B is directly connected to the cable (his wifi only accepts 2.4 Ghz). I leave the Main option marked on computer A and give it the name, but the OBS screen is black, showing nothing (not even the computer screen). I do the procedure in B (create the scene) but it doesn't find computer A. Is it a problem with the network? OBS is updated in the latest version.


----------



## rockbottom (Jul 10, 2021)

^^
Ditch the Wi-Fi & cable up.  NDI out from OBS @ 1080p 60FPS is roughly 130Mb/s.

Do both PC's have a gig NIC's & are they both operating properly?

Did you install NDI Tools or just the runtime?


----------



## Bacchin (Jul 10, 2021)

rockbottom said:


> ^^
> Ditch the Wi-Fi & cable up.  NDI out from OBS @ 1080p 60FPS is roughly 130Mb/s.
> 
> Do both PC's have a gig NIC's & are they both operating properly?
> ...


I think only the PC gamer is gigabit (this one I'm sure), and what will be streaming I have to confirm. I only installed the plugin, not the tools. If the PC streamer's NCI is not gigabit is the problem? Would it be possible to run with both connected via cable in the router?


----------



## rockbottom (Jul 10, 2021)

Yeah, if PC B doesn't have a gig NIC, that's a problem for 1080p 60FPS.  You'll need to lower the frame rate and/or resolution.  NDI @ 1080p 30FPS is roughly 72Mb/s, that might work with that NIC but will need testing.


----------



## Bacchin (Jul 10, 2021)

I set it to 1080p 30fps, and even PC B connected via cable doesn't find PC A.


----------



## rockbottom (Jul 11, 2021)

NDI output activated?

You need to be able to troubleshoot so uninstall the runtime.

Install on both PC's:  https://ndi.tv/tools/


----------



## Bacchin (Jul 11, 2021)

rockbottom said:


> NDI output activated?
> 
> You need to be able to troubleshoot so uninstall the runtime.
> 
> Install on both PC's:  https://ndi.tv/tools/


I put both wires in the router. The stream PC does not find the PC gamer (picture 1), but the PC gamer finds and transmits the images from the PC stream (picture 2). Transmission is set at 720p 30fps.


----------



## rockbottom (Jul 12, 2021)

Your network is the issue, use the guides provided above.


----------



## Bacchin (Jul 12, 2021)

The problem was the OBS. I downloaded Streamlabs and it recognized it right away. I didn't do anything but download. When I opened it on both machines they recognized each other and streamed at 1080p 60fps lossless.


----------



## rockbottom (Jul 12, 2021)

No OBS was not the problem but you got lucky & got it working with SLOBS so if that works for you, great.


----------



## Christian_C (Jul 13, 2021)

C

 Windows Support
*Ndi hx camera for android*

Thread starterChristian_C 
Start dateFriday at 8:29 AM 
TagsNone
Unwatch
C
*Christian_C
New Member*
Friday at 8:29 AM

Add bookmark
#1
Hello,

i want to add my huawei P20Pro phone to obs.
I have the ndi hx camera app for android installed.
I also installed the ndi-obs plug in from guithub. Windows installer version.

But in OBS I can't find NDI device in the source tab.

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks for your help

Christian


----------



## Bacchin (Jul 13, 2021)

Use DroidCam  OBS.


----------



## lindenkron (Jul 13, 2021)

We seem to be unable to pull 2x NDI from 2 seperate PCs into 1 OBS on a 3rd PC without it lagging for seemingly no reason.

Works if you only pull 1 Feed in and 1 Feed out.


----------



## SuperPenguinTV (Jul 23, 2021)

Does anyone know if this works with NDI 5?


----------



## rockbottom (Jul 23, 2021)

Using NDI5 since Monday with no issues.

10:36:10.025: [obs-ndi] hello ! (version 4.9.0)
10:36:10.026: [obs-ndi] Trying 'C:\Program Files\NDI\NDI 5 Tools\Runtime'
10:36:10.026: [obs-ndi] Found NDI library at 'C:/Program Files/NDI/NDI 5 Tools/Runtime/Processing.NDI.Lib.x64.dll'
10:36:10.028: [obs-ndi] NDI runtime loaded successfully
10:36:10.151: [obs-ndi] NDI library initialized successfully (NDI SDK WIN64 09:52:53 Jul 16 2021 5.0.0.0)


----------



## SuperPenguinTV (Jul 23, 2021)

rockbottom said:


> Using NDI5 since Monday with no issues.
> 
> 10:36:10.025: [obs-ndi] hello ! (version 4.9.0)
> 10:36:10.026: [obs-ndi] Trying 'C:\Program Files\NDI\NDI 5 Tools\Runtime'
> ...


Awesome thank you!


----------



## rockbottom (Jul 23, 2021)

YW!

Now, if they would only get The Bridge completed....


----------



## SifoDyas (Jul 23, 2021)

Christian_C said:


> C
> 
> Windows Support
> *Ndi hx camera for android*
> ...


Hi, I'm using both a Huawei P30 and Mate 20 Pro with NDI HX without a problem. Maybe check in privacy settings if HDB is switched on and see if that helps?


----------



## SifoDyas (Jul 24, 2021)

SifoDyas said:


> Hi, I'm using both a Huawei P30 and Mate 20 Pro with NDI HX without a problem. Maybe check in privacy settings if HDB is switched on and see if that helps?


Sorry, I just realised I said "Privacy" settings - it should be "Security" settings under the "More settings" tab...


----------



## Talonis (Jul 25, 2021)

Anyone tried NDI 5 on an M1 Mac?


----------



## ad1562 (Jul 27, 2021)

Hope this message finds everyone well! And I hope someone here can offer a solution to the following. 

I've been using an *OBS*-to-*NDI*-to-*Zoom* chain to simultaneously record and stream my online Dance classes to my students via Zoom with great success, until about two weeks ago, when my students began to experience a 500ms audio-video desynchronization in the Zoom meeting. I can fix the desynchronization in OBS by adding a _Render Delay _filter to my camera source, however, the addition of this _Render Delay _causes the OBS recording to be desynchronized. So it seems that I can either choose between synchronized audio-video during the live Zoom meeting or synchronized audio-video in the OBS recording, but not both. 

Just to clarify, this was all working fine about two weeks ago. I have since installed NDI Tools 5, but that had no noticeable effect. As a temporary workaround, I'm asking my students to use VLC and add a 500ms audio delay when watching the video, but this is hardly a good solution.

On a side note are there any video processing solutions that I can use to resynchronize the audio-video post recording? 

My audio-video signal chain goes like this... I use the _Main Output _in _NDI Output Settings_ provided by the *obs-ndi *plugin, I select that NDI output as the source in the NDI *Webcam Input *application and then select _NewTek NDI Video_ and _NewTek NDI Audio_ as the video and audio sources within Zoom.

Using Windows v10.0.19042 Build 19042 & OBS Studio v27.0.1 with obs-ndi plugin v4.9.0, NDI Tools v5 (_Webcam Input_ application) and Zoom v5.7.4 (804). I have a 200Mbps upload speed, and I connect my streaming PC directly to my router using a CAT8 ethernet cable on a 5Gbps capable adapter.

Thanks in advance,
Alex


----------



## wgp123 (Jul 27, 2021)

I’ve been playing around with a similar issue for the last few days, and I’m sure there’s an easier solution to the one I’ve deployed which is as follows….

I took the recorded video file (with out of sync audio), separated the audio and video and re-rendered them having synced the audio file to the video. As I said, I’m sure there’s an easier OBS solution if I only had the time to look, but this temporary fix was something I did quickly to get me out of a tight corner. Not sure ifs any help. I’ll keep watching for an improved solution from someone more expert than me on this one.


----------



## ad1562 (Jul 29, 2021)

ad1562 said:


> Hope this message finds everyone well! And I hope someone here can offer a solution to the following.
> 
> I've been using an *OBS*-to-*NDI*-to-*Zoom* chain to simultaneously record and stream my online Dance classes to my students via Zoom with great success, until about two weeks ago, when my students began to experience a 500ms audio-video desynchronization in the Zoom meeting. I can fix the desynchronization in OBS by adding a _Render Delay _filter to my camera source, however, the addition of this _Render Delay _causes the OBS recording to be desynchronized. So it seems that I can either choose between synchronized audio-video during the live Zoom meeting or synchronized audio-video in the OBS recording, but not both.
> 
> ...





wgp123 said:


> I’ve been playing around with a similar issue for the last few days, and I’m sure there’s an easier solution to the one I’ve deployed which is as follows….
> 
> I took the recorded video file (with out of sync audio), separated the audio and video and re-rendered them having synced the audio file to the video. As I said, I’m sure there’s an easier OBS solution if I only had the time to look, but this temporary fix was something I did quickly to get me out of a tight corner. Not sure ifs any help. I’ll keep watching for an improved solution from someone more expert than me on this one.



Thanks for the reply, and here's an update that may help you as well... I discovered an open source application named *Avidemux *that works great for quickly syncing audio-video in an existing media file. This solution doesn't address the sync issue I describe in my OP, but is a decent work-around. From my preliminary tests, it syncs my 500ms audio delay issue in a 10GB video file in about 5-10 minutes, without any noticeable change in media quality.

Hope this helps :)


----------



## tmimlitch (Aug 8, 2021)

I'm a newbie.  Is there a way for this plugin to make IP addresses of NDI cameras available to a LUA script so I do not have to manually enter IP addresses for PTZ control of my NDi cameras.  It seems they sometimes change IP addresses (DHCP) and then I have to go into the PTZ scripts and enter the new IPs.


----------



## JasonVP (Aug 12, 2021)

Here's one regarding the NDI plugin that I haven't been able to figure out.  This post might get a bit wordy, so settle in with a good drink.

The source machine is my Windows gaming rig, and on it I have *one *of the following configured:

Newtek's NDI Screen Capture HX
OBS running NDI, with Tools --> NDI output enabled
OBS running NDI, with only the video source set as an NDI source via the filter/effects.
The receiving machine is my Mac Pro 7,1 running the latest OBS Studio with the aforementioned NDI plugin also installed.  Either of the three show up just fine on the Mac, but the interesting thing is that they produce greater and greater load on the receiving system.  I've ordered them in that list from "least load" to "most load".  The worst of them is the NDI filter/effect source.  And frankly, that's the one I really want to use, too.  I only want to send a video stream via NDI, not the audio or anything else.

So what I'm left with wondering is: why is that?  Is the plugin somehow sending so much data that the OBS process on my Mac is falling over?  And the further I focus that plugin down (IOW: just sending video), the greater the load?  That doesn't make much sense, but I suppose anything's possible.

Thoughts or ideas?


----------



## Peter Akakpo (Aug 14, 2021)

why is the author of this plugin not commenting?


----------



## Talonis (Aug 20, 2021)

I'm noticing with NDI 5 there is an audio sync drift over time on Wi-Fi.

Audio starts in sync and then gradually goes out of sync as the minutes go by.


----------



## grit60 (Aug 20, 2021)

Peter Akakpo said:


> why is the author of this plugin not commenting?



There has not been an update to this plugin in over 15 months.  It's feeling like this project is fading away.


----------



## Talonis (Aug 20, 2021)

So, if this OBS NDI plugin is dead, what alternative solutions do people have?

Have folks tried routing NDI Monitor into OBS directly?


----------



## Talonis (Aug 21, 2021)

In case this plugin is not updated for NDI 5 and fixing issues some people are having at the moment, I've managed to switch over my own multi-cam set-up to using NDI's own tools directly into OBS Studio, and just keeping this plugin active for "NDI Out".

OBS-NDI is/was a great plugin and thanks to Palakis for all the work done for it over the years but realistically no one can really do "free forever", especially for such a complicated plugin. I made sure I donated to the OBS project at least.


----------



## bytes (Aug 25, 2021)

Talonis said:


> ...I've managed to switch over my own multi-cam set-up to using NDI's own tools directly into OBS Studio



Do you mind clarifying which tools exactly you're using to achieve this? NDI does not have their own OBS plugin so you must still be using this plugin for _NDI In_ correct? Or is there another solution?


----------



## scaesare (Aug 27, 2021)

I too am interested in this... the NDI plugin is fantastically useful.


----------



## shennyp (Sep 3, 2021)

Talonis said:


> In case this plugin is not updated for NDI 5 and fixing issues some people are having at the moment, I've managed to switch over my own multi-cam set-up to using NDI's own tools directly into OBS Studio, and just keeping this plugin active for "NDI Out".
> 
> OBS-NDI is/was a great plugin and thanks to Palakis for all the work done for it over the years but realistically no one can really do "free forever", especially for such a complicated plugin. I made sure I donated to the OBS project at least.


I would like to know how you achieved it using NDI 5  because my attempt with out updating the plugin to NDI 5 failed. Below post explains it





						NDI 5 Update fail ?
					

We use OBS (27.0.1) with all camera sources as NDI. It worked smooth under NDI  Tools version 4 but when I upgraded to NDI 5 last week all my sources in NDI freezes with in few seconds after the start. It was doing the same in NDI monitors too. On upgrading Installed NDI 5 tools with out...




					obsproject.com


----------



## darran wilson (Sep 5, 2021)

I'll have to check our system but I believe when I installed NDI 5, I made it a point to manually copy the .dlls from the NDI 5 Tools directory over to the OBS NDI folder and overwrote the 4 dlls.  Seems to be working fine so far. I only realized this cause we also had Resolume installed on another system and I noticed even with NDI 4 Tools installed Resolume was still using V3 dlls from it's own program directory. Right click on your dlls and you can determine version.  Backup your originals of course.


----------



## Claudio Nunes (Sep 17, 2021)

I have been using this plugin for two years now. A problem that has diminished, but still exists, is when there is a change in data flow, there is an automatic change in the display in OBS. I use Skype for virtual room creation, and NDI to select participants through plugging. Are there any tips to reduce this problem?


----------



## mediafp (Sep 22, 2021)

The ndi.palakis.fr server appears to be down. I am unable to download the second part (some installer for the Mac) in order to finish the install of NDI into OBS. Is there another place that the installer can be downloaded for Mac?


----------



## GregPeatfield (Oct 7, 2021)

I have seen posts on Github of people not seeing instructions on how to install this plug-in.  There are numerous YouTube videos to walk you through installation such as:








						OBS NDI Installation for PC - OBS Studio NDI Set Up - How to install the plugin
					

#OBS #NDI Installation for PC - OBS Studio NDI Set Up - How to install the NDI plugin -  OBS NDI Setup Guide 2021A quick video to show how to get the NDI Too...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Acey05 (Oct 17, 2021)

Thought of mentioning a few things in case anyone is still trying to fix the Desync Audio issues. I really wish the latest Timing Code fixes mentioned on Github where pushed through since this is clearly an OBS to NDI output issue related to how OBS captures the Audio from the Desktop itself.

I tried several recordings and several dozen hours of testing NDI Main Output Audio vs. having each Audio source their own NDI Filter and so far here are my results:

Microphone by itself never Desyncs (Main or Filter).
Microphone may start having problems (such as popping or skipping/dropping audio) if it doesn't have the same Khz Output as MAIN OBS after some time (if OBS is 48Khz, set your Microphone to 48Khz).
If Microphone is not picked up correctly by MAIN OBS in the first few seconds (there is a delay of it getting picked up), *NDI FILTERS* can potentially glitch out the Audio (popping and dropping).
If Microphone is not picked up correctly by MAIN OBS in the first few seconds (once again, the small delay), *NDI MAIN* will Desync the *BOTH *Desktop and Microphone audio by a small amount.
_Solution: Restart your MAIN OBS (not the Second one receiving), UNTIL your Microphones output is fixed. Either way, Microphone audio has the lowest chance of having issues it seems like._

Desktop Audio is the main culprit and where most of the issues are coming from.

*CHANGING SCENES* on the *MAIN OBS* has a high chance of causing desktop audio Desyncs on the *SECOND OBS* (I don't know why, I noticed during recordings where I changed Scenes a lot the Desync either happened sooner or instantly).
Desktop Audio can randomly *DROP *Audio at random intervals on both *NDI MAIN *and *NDI FILTERS *(I don't know if it's the Audio Overflow buffer thing some people talk about or what, but I noticed sometimes for a couple of frames, very easy to miss. Audio levels can drop instantly to zero). This seems to happen sometimes a lot at the start before fixing itself.
If Desktop Audio drops Audio on *NDI MAIN*, that will also drop the Audio from the Microphone if the Microphone was already transmitting (if you speak *DURING *the drop, the Microphone not drop, don't ask me why this is so specific).
Desktop Audio can Desync if there are CPU overhead spikes related to the OBS which could affect the Audio filters, both for *NDI Main* and *NDI Filters* towards the *SECOND OBS* (if a game randomly spikes the CPU, like an old game that doesn't know what a Quad Core is, and that affects OBS Filters which are being used on the Audio, the Desync will permanently stay on the *SECOND OBS* and not affect the *MAIN OBS*).
_Solution: Don't change scenes during stream/recording OR restart MAIN OBS after each scene change. Random Audio drops aren't bad, they are a couple of frames at worst and can be literally cut out with a Video Editor without noticing it. If a spike happens that affects filters, simply restart your MAIN OBS again._


----------



## wilderf353 (Oct 20, 2021)

tmimlitch said:


> I'm a newbie.  Is there a way for this plugin to make IP addresses of NDI cameras available to a LUA script so I do not have to manually enter IP addresses for PTZ control of my NDi cameras.  It seems they sometimes change IP addresses (DHCP) and then I have to go into the PTZ scripts and enter the new IPs.



If you have access to your router, you should try to reserve IP addresses for your NDI cameras (ie: tell the DHCP server to always assign the same IP address based on the camera's MAC address) . 

I am running dd-wrt on my router, here is a good article on Static DHCP (I doubt your router will work the same way, but this article may help you get an understanding of what you should do on your router).


----------



## Bert Kortbree (Oct 21, 2021)

I am new here. I have an datavideo camera with NDI en I work with OBS.  The video has compared with the  Microfoon audio a delay of 350 ms. There fore we have delayed the audio. So far so good. Mostly it works correct but sometimes the video has a extra delay.  Recently I discovered that when we running OBS and then press on source NDI source  and we close the popup the video has an extra delay. 
Who can tell me more about it.


----------



## Randle (Oct 26, 2021)

I tried raising a timing sync issue introduced in 27.1.1 with OBS and they say it isn't their problem.  Can we fix this as it is causing significant fluctuating delays 

https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/issues/54MM 
In 27.1.1 the NDI sources are out of sync by approximately 1000-1300 milliseconds. This number isn't consistent and can fluctuate by about 300 milliseconds. I had to put three video delay buffers to get this total and to get the lip-sync reasonable for my livestream on the weekend.
I have NDI tools installed and so I checked whether the video feeds were in sync with this on the same computer. They were perfect (within 30 milliseconds). In OBS one video feed is always ~1000 milliseconds behind the other with filters on or with no filters. This is the same with both source timing and network timing.
To fix the all I did was install OBS 27.0.1 with no other changes and the video feeds were both back in sync.



Bert Kortbree said:


> The video has compared with the Microfoon audio a delay of 350 ms. There fore we have delayed the audio. So far so good. Mostly it works correct but sometimes the video has a extra delay.



I believe you may have a related problem.  What version of OBS?


----------



## Acey05 (Oct 30, 2021)

Randle said:


> To fix the all I did was install OBS 27.0.1 with no other changes and the video feeds were both back in sync.


Are you using version 4.9 or 4.8 of NDI by any chance?


----------



## Malic (Nov 3, 2021)

I have been noticing that after about 2+ hours of streaming, my game PC NDI OBS source is lagging behind between a half to a full second.  Is very visible when playing in VR and the image is delayed when I turn my head.

I tend to stop and restart the copy on the game PC and it syncs back up and then slowly loses sync again over the next few hours.


----------



## Acey05 (Nov 5, 2021)

Does using the NDI Filter for the Video and Audio work in not Desyncing? I don't know if the VR captures allows it, but it could be worth a try.


----------



## AGP (Nov 5, 2021)

Hi everyone!

@Palakis,
The NDI Output and the NDI Plugin filter, both use NDI-HX or NDI Full?


----------



## rockbottom (Nov 6, 2021)

^ Nope, regular NDI only.  But, that can be sent to the NDI Bridge & transcoded to NDI-HX (H264 or HEVC)  if needed.

Also, have had good results with OBS 27.0.1, with NDI Plugin 4.9.0 & NDI Tools 5.0.10.0.

Also using it with vMix 24.0.0.72 with no issues.


----------



## Malic (Nov 7, 2021)

Acey05 said:


> Does using the NDI Filter for the Video and Audio work in not Desyncing? I don't know if the VR captures allows it, but it could be worth a try.




I should mention that the VR example only made it more noticeable ... it does it in every game, VR or not.  Just gets to a few second delay of what I have on my Game PC and what is on the Streaming computer.  VR is not a factor in it


----------



## Fathersongaming (Nov 7, 2021)

Wanted to post my problem with NDI and frame issues here, any advice?

Using a dual PC setup with NDI Scan Convertor and the plugin for OBS on the stream computer. On the gaming output end, I'm outputting 60FPS, but there's no other way to describe it other than the stream just does NOT look 60FPS smooth. Maybe I'm just being too anal about this, but it just looks off to me.

Here's a clip recently (using NDI): https://www.twitch.tv/fathersongami...h35VEt0qs5YTm?filter=clips&range=7d&sort=time
And here's one before when I had one PC (not using NDI): https://www.twitch.tv/fathersongami...lOqHnqlns9iz?filter=clips&range=all&sort=time

Second clip just _looks _smooth and 60 FPS to me. Am I losin' it?


----------



## IvYWing (Nov 10, 2021)

Linux Mint 64bit 20.2 Xfce
OBS-NDI is giving me choppy/underwater sounding audio from my network friend over the LAN.
I have tried killing pulseaudio and restarting it, applying various fixes across the web of editing config files, uninstalling speech-dispatcher, etc.
Have rebuilt OBS 27.1.3 from the ground up and NDI 4.5.1-1 always has choppy sound. Have restarted billions of times my computer and have been uising NDI with choppy sound and trying to fix it for a week.
Could it be that my friend is on Windows 10 running Win 10 OBS? What is going on? Please help.


----------



## IvYWing (Nov 10, 2021)

Fathersongaming said:


> Wanted to post my problem with NDI and frame issues here, any advice?
> 
> Using a dual PC setup with NDI Scan Convertor and the plugin for OBS on the stream computer. On the gaming output end, I'm outputting 60FPS, but there's no other way to describe it other than the stream just does NOT look 60FPS smooth. Maybe I'm just being too anal about this, but it just looks off to me.
> 
> ...


If you are on Linux, run a tool to see if it is your monitor or video card. It won't tell you which one but helps. Some monitors run near 60 but not perfectly.
`glxgears -info`
Wait a bit for it to start printing out monitor frames. It will begin printing it out every 5 seconds. You can press Ctrl+C in Linux Mint to cancel out, it doesn't end on its own.
If you are on Windows you can maybe run a similar tool. With a better and faster monitor and videocard and faster internet/network you could run above 60.


----------



## Acey05 (Nov 10, 2021)

Fathersongaming said:


> Wanted to post my problem with NDI and frame issues here, any advice?
> 
> Using a dual PC setup with NDI Scan Convertor and the plugin for OBS on the stream computer. On the gaming output end, I'm outputting 60FPS, but there's no other way to describe it other than the stream just does NOT look 60FPS smooth. Maybe I'm just being too anal about this, but it just looks off to me.
> 
> ...


The NID clip seems to be running at either 48 or 30 frames. It could be many issues, ranging from your Router not being 100MB Local or your OBS was configured to send out the Resolution and Frame as Output instead of Video.

Also remember that NDI can end up using about 5-10% if your Graphics Card, so if you're already hitting the 100% load it's going to make the issue worse.


----------



## Fathersongaming (Nov 13, 2021)

IvYWing said:


> If you are on Linux, run a tool to see if it is your monitor or video card. It won't tell you which one but helps. Some monitors run near 60 but not perfectly.
> `glxgears -info`
> Wait a bit for it to start printing out monitor frames. It will begin printing it out every 5 seconds. You can press Ctrl+C in Linux Mint to cancel out, it doesn't end on its own.
> If you are on Windows you can maybe run a similar tool. With a better and faster monitor and videocard and faster internet/network you could run above 60.


I'm on Windows. I have a 2080S on the gaming PC and gig internet (wired) to both the gaming and streaming computer. I'm not sure that either of those are the bottlenecks, no?


----------



## Fathersongaming (Nov 14, 2021)

Acey05 said:


> The NID clip seems to be running at either 48 or 30 frames. It could be many issues, ranging from your Router not being 100MB Local or your OBS was configured to send out the Resolution and Frame as Output instead of Video.
> 
> Also remember that NDI can end up using about 5-10% if your Graphics Card, so if you're already hitting the 100% load it's going to make the issue worse.


I'm using the standard router from Xfinity. Thing is, I'm getting 700/500 speeds on both computers, and they're both wired. Can you expand on the OBS output? I just have the NDI source in the scene for my gaming PC's screen and audio, and the standard x264 encoder at 1080 60FPS. Since I have a dual PC, I'm using integrated graphics on the stream PC and obviously not gaming on the stream PC, so any GPU encoding all goes to OBS. 

If you just mean GPU maxing out the gaming PC, I don't believe it is. I have a 2080S and I'm playing all the games on the lowest settings, so I don't think that's it.


----------



## spencerkm (Nov 17, 2021)

For anyone with AV sync issues, are you using Latency mode Low (experimental)? It mostly resolved issues for me using Teams and NDI into OBS. While I'm here, is there anywhere that explains each NDI source setting in OBS?


----------



## sd52 (Nov 20, 2021)

Please tell me how you can realize the simultaneous capture of several web cameras (3pcs) on one pc and their simultaneous broadcasting to another computer using a NDI screen capture module or in some other way.
  By default, in the settings of the NDI screen capture module, you can select only one of the webcams, but you cannot select several at the same time.


----------



## IvYWing (Nov 28, 2021)

IvYWing said:


> Linux Mint 64bit 20.2 Xfce
> OBS-NDI is giving me choppy/underwater sounding audio from my network friend over the LAN.
> I have tried killing pulseaudio and restarting it, applying various fixes across the web of editing config files, uninstalling speech-dispatcher, etc.
> Have rebuilt OBS 27.1.3 from the ground up and NDI 4.5.1-1 always has choppy sound. Have restarted billions of times my computer and have been uising NDI with choppy sound and trying to fix it for a week.
> Could it be that my friend is on Windows 10 running Win 10 OBS? What is going on? Please help.


I went to Github Issues and found the answer to my problem.
From:
obs_audio_frame.data_ =
(uint8_t*)(&audio_frame.p_data[i * audio_frame.no_samples]);
To:
obs_audio_frame.data = (uint8_t*)( &audio_frame.p_data[ i * audio_frame.channel_stride_in_bytes ]);

.channel_stride_in_bytes was the fix.
Here is the link to the bug line on Line 332:
Bug for Mac and Linux: https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/blob/4.9.1/src/obs-ndi-source.cpp#L332

Issue Tracker: https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/issues/655
Halelujah we now have sound!_


----------



## michaelc (Dec 5, 2021)

Apparently NDI 5 Tools installed on the same machine is cause for OBS having crashes when changing Scene Collections or closing.  Can this plugin please be updated to run on the NDI 5 runtime, rather than left in the past with version 4 ? Thanks.


----------



## BluScr3n (Dec 6, 2021)

Hello, I'm having an issue I was hoping i could get some help with. I bought an elgato face came, and when I enable ndi the face cam source locks up and camera turns off in OBS. It works fine when NDI is disabled. Any ideas what may be causing this?


----------



## Talonis (Dec 6, 2021)

michaelc said:


> Can this plugin please be updated to run on the NDI 5 runtime, rather than left in the past with version 4 ? Thanks.




It seems not.


----------



## r3dd3vil (Dec 6, 2021)

hello guys, anyone can give me the obs-ndi apple slilicon (apple m1 native) version? I know there is one compiled for the new macs but i can't find it :(


----------



## shizumiaoki (Dec 18, 2021)

Hey I have a question with OBS + NDI I seem to be having some video lag from the video feed being sent from Gaming PC to Stream PC. However I’m not to sure if the issue is from NDI it self since in the window preview on the gaming PC the lag / stutter seems to happen in the preview window and then the same lag / stutter also shows up on the stream PC

On the gaming PC (Running Win 11) it can also completely freeze system wide when running OBS + NDI and even completely crash with blue screen on a second gaming PC from testing.


----------



## darran wilson (Dec 21, 2021)

michaelc said:


> Apparently NDI 5 Tools installed on the same machine is cause for OBS having crashes when changing Scene Collections or closing.  Can this plugin please be updated to run on the NDI 5 runtime, rather than left in the past with version 4 ? Thanks.



I've installed the 4.9.1 plugin and then NDI 5 on multiple PCs and have had no issues.  I have noticed some programs like Resolume keep a copy of the older DLL in their own folder and you have to manually copy the newer V5 NDI DLLs over them.


----------



## WP1 (Dec 26, 2021)

I'm working on a project (Windows platform) where I need to run multiple instances of OBS (5 or 6) and I'm finding that NDI is not working properly in the multiple (--portable) instances. While an NDI source option appears, no sources are available in these instances. In a default OBS installation the sources are visible so something is not carrying over to the portable instances. How can I resolve this issue? Thanks!


----------



## WP1 (Dec 27, 2021)

WP1 said:


> I'm working on a project (Windows platform) where I need to run multiple instances of OBS (5 or 6) and I'm finding that NDI is not working properly in the multiple (--portable) instances. While an NDI source option appears, no sources are available in these instances. In a default OBS installation the sources are visible so something is not carrying over to the portable instances. How can I resolve this issue? Thanks!


Never mind, it was a Windoze firewall issue. Thanks,


----------



## ygreq (Jan 2, 2022)

Is this plugin able to output NDI HX streams? Thank you so much!


----------



## SifoDyas (Jan 2, 2022)

ygreq said:


> Is this plugin able to output NDI HX streams? Thank you so much!


Yes


----------



## SifoDyas (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## ygreq (Jan 2, 2022)

So is OBS able to create HX streams? How? 

I am not referring to using HX streams from different physical devices inside of OBS. But actually create those HX streams inside of OBS to capture on other PCs or other apps for example. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## ygreq (Jan 2, 2022)

I looked at the NDI Output Settings and it does not let me change anything beside Main Output name and Preview Output name. It does not let me change from normal NDI to HX NDI. And from my understanding, this plugin creates normal NDI streams. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## Talonis (Jan 2, 2022)

ygreq said:


> Is this plugin able to output NDI HX streams? Thank you so much!



No.


----------



## Lizzo (Jan 3, 2022)

Hey guys I'm on Windows 10 with the latest OBS and installing the latest obs-ndi. However, my install doesnt' register (I don't see the ndi option under new sources or under tools). Could the problem be environment variables or maybe which folder i unzip the obs-ndi files into? Any help on getting the install correct would mean a lot i've been working all day to get it work =/


----------



## Lizzo (Jan 3, 2022)

ok turns out the problem is my CPU doesn't have the right resources to run NDI Runtime. Read more about it here. https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/issues/33


----------



## hatschiii (Jan 8, 2022)

When will the NDI 5.0 plugin for OBS be available?


----------



## Talonis (Jan 8, 2022)

hatschiii said:


> When will the NDI 5.0 plugin for OBS be available?



Considering the silence, I'm highly doubtful it ever will. I've now all but moved on from NDI in OBS and over to HDMI.


----------



## hatschiii (Jan 9, 2022)

very sad… is there any software based alternative for obs. I do not want to buy 2 capture cards


----------



## Yulian Min (Jan 10, 2022)

Hello!
Thank you for integrating NewTek NDI as a plugin for OBS, it's very convenient and useful!

I need help: I installed obs-ndi 4.9.1 and the bundled NDI Runtime 4.5.1 on my first Windows 10 computer.
After that, the plugin was immediately displayed in the program's tools and the NDI Source also appeared in items to be added to the scene.

But after the same installation on another Windows 7 computer, the plugin was not detected by the program and its items are not displayed.

I tried restarting my computer but it didn't help.
I tried to install the plugin again, but it also gave no results.

OBS on my second computer with W7 is installed in the standard path:
C: \ Program Files \ obs-studio, 
and the plugin was installed correctly, its files are present in the following folders:
C: \ Program Files \ obs-studio \ obs-plugins \ 64bit
and
C: \ Program Files \ obs-studio \ data \ obs-plugins \ obs-ndi

I have the latest version of the OBS is 27.1.3 (64 bit), the program reports that there are no updates.

1. Is there anything I can do to get obs-ndi running on my Windows 7?

2. And I also wanted to find out for myself, since now I do not have the opportunity to check it: will NDI work between computers connected not via Ethernet, but via WiFi?


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Jan 12, 2022)

hatschiii said:


> very sad… is there any software based alternative for obs. I do not want to buy 2 capture cards



If you are going strictly between two OBS Studio installs, a new plugin just dropped, OBS Teleporter.  I just tried it out myself. and for being an initial release, I'm more than impressed with it.  Per the person who wrote this, it is not NDI-compatible as I suspect NewTek keeps details of how NDI works under wraps.  However, it works very nicely between two OBS installs.  It transports both video and audio.


----------



## DominicBalls (Jan 17, 2022)

Palakis said:


> Palakis submitted a new resource:
> 
> NDI Input/Output plugin for OBS Studio - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio
> 
> ...


How processor hungry is having NDI inputs? Could I have 4 running without any problems? Is there a specific spec Mac needed to do this?


----------



## Domassimo (Jan 18, 2022)

DominicBalls said:


> How processor hungry is having NDI inputs? Could I have 4 running without any problems? Is there a specific spec Mac needed to do this?


Really depends on the resolution and framerate of those NDI feeds, and perhaps on their quality setting too. And on your mac's ability to process it all. Four 1080p streams should be feasible for a modern machine but best to try. If it's 4K streams x 4, bandwidth is also becoming an issue over a 1Gbps connection.


----------



## Tom Ove Kaland (Jan 20, 2022)

Palakis said:


> Palakis submitted a new resource:
> 
> NDI Input/Output plugin for OBS Studio - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio
> 
> ...


Hi,

We use this plugin on our Broadcast and it is awesome. However we often find that we have to restart OBS to "reaload" the sources. We use NDI Accsess Manager to link 3 studios together. If a source is made visual in the network (internal and external) the OBS that is recipiant has to be restarted to be able to detect the new source.

Is it possible to ha a re scan fuction on the plugin inteface in stead?

If you need to do any changes to a NDI source while the main OBS is broadcasting, there is no way to acces the new source on the lan without restarting OBS.

Regards
Tom Ove Kaland


----------



## Phibbit (Jan 31, 2022)

This is a critical plugin for our setup, with two cameras and a PC sending their signal via NDI to the OBS PC. 

Is there anything we can do now the developer has seemingly abandoned it? while I like the nice touch that his first and last posts were 5 years apart to the day, it would have been nice if there had been some way to handover to another developer? 

For example, Is there a process for asking OBS Project to bring this into the main build as they have done with other resouces? or maybe approach newtek? 

If nothing is done there will come a point where it just doesnt work due to updates in OBS or newer NDI hardware.


----------



## Acey05 (Jan 31, 2022)

The Github has all the files people need to fork it over and create their own revisions, but for some reason people always keep the changes for themselves (such as the one that fixes the Audio Desync). Hell, they even deleted the Beta builds at one point even.

As for OBS bringing this in, it won't happen. There are many things people asked for OBS that are smaller QOL (such as why does it try to access a USB Drive first when it detects it and ends up hard-locking the entire PC in the process, or why does "closed" media in a scene still consume processing power in the background even when told to completely stop/unload).

NDI (even basic send over network function) is something they refuse to implement for some reason.


----------



## Talonis (Feb 1, 2022)

I suspect it's simply a case of move away from NDI on OBS or move away from OBS.


----------



## HTWingNut (Feb 11, 2022)

Will this record multiple streams on the same PC that is capturing the video? I don' t need to send over network.

I tried using Source Record plugin. At first it seemed to work great, but then realized individual source videos were sped up. Just looking for a simple way to record OBS scene plus each individual source separately.


----------



## Domassimo (Feb 13, 2022)

HTWingNut said:


> Will this record multiple streams on the same PC that is capturing the video? I don' t need to send over network.
> 
> I tried using Source Record plugin. At first it seemed to work great, but then realized individual source videos were sped up. Just looking for a simple way to record OBS scene plus each individual source separately.


No, it won't, not by itself. The NDI plugin is really only about bringing in or outputting NDI sources. You could potentially output individual sources as NDI sources and then use another program to ingest and save those sources.


----------



## Acey05 (Mar 3, 2022)

Just a note, the OBS update (27.2.1) is being weird NDI. If you DON'T need it for the Twitch Integration I suggest skipping it.

Whenever you start a game (the only exception is very specific low end Unity games), the NDI Main Output will start lagging the Audio by almost 2 seconds, both Desktop and Microphone.

The only solution I found is to restart OBS after starting up the game to fix the Audio Desync.

It doesn't matter if using Screen, Game or Window Capture, it's OBS itself with NDI.

I think the NDI Filters can bypass this issue, but considering how "heavy" the Filters are compared to NDI Main, for some people it may not even be an option (espcially since the NDI Filters are NOT modular, you can't disable them, they are always taxing your PC unless you delete them outright).

Please note the weird part is that it's not consistent. The stream itself will be fine most of the times, but sometimes it will not, and sometimes, the recording will have the desnyc and other times not. Even if it shows the Desync of the Audio on the meter, it's a crap-shoot if it's working or not.

It's clear that OBS-NDI becoming unusable at this point for the more general use or for everyday streaming people that don't want to break the bank or fiddle around with compiling stuff and what not, at this point the Plugin Teleport is the only thing worth even using.


----------



## Talonis (Mar 3, 2022)

Acey05 said:


> It's clear that OBS-NDI becoming unusable at this point for the more general use...



Sadly true. I found alternative ways the past few months though I still find the NDI Monitor output useful (when it behaves). As OBS keeps getting updated and this plugin doesn't it will eventually become completely ineffective. A sad day but thanks again to the original author for creating the plugin and allowing us to use it for all this time for free. Thank you.


----------



## jualat (Mar 7, 2022)

Has anyone experience with the Low-Latency-Setting? Is it really "experimental" or does it work well? Wihtout it I get more han half a second of latency


----------



## wvanleer (Mar 7, 2022)

jualat said:


> Has anyone experience with the Low-Latency-Setting? Is it really "experimental" or does it work well? Wihtout it I get more han half a second of latency


Yes. I do.and it works well. It is the only way to get rid of the audio-desync.


----------



## Tpallot (Mar 9, 2022)

IvYWing said:


> I went to Github Issues and found the answer to my problem.
> From:
> obs_audio_frame.data_ =
> (uint8_t*)(&audio_frame.p_data[i * audio_frame.no_samples]);
> ...


I have the same issue, but I am not understanding your solution.  Would you please explain how to fix the problem? You would be a life saver!!!!!


----------



## Acey05 (Mar 10, 2022)

OK, I found out some more things with NDI.

*Goods News:* If you use the NDI Filters you can bypass the latest OBS NDI issues it seems like, completely.

You can also run NDI-Main Output on Low Latency and each audio as it's own Filter, this seems to be the best and lightest option for performance without breaking the bank.

I think you can also slightly improve the performance of NDI and Audio buffer issues by using the mute Filter on your Stream-PC - https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/mute-filter.1478/ However, it could be all a placebo effect since OBS doesn't have a true real-time CPU Usage viewer.

*Bad News:* The NDI Video Filter is still insanely expensive, I still have no idea why it needs so much power to run, even though it would be lighter since it lacks Audio Output in the Filter hence removing the Audio Buffer issues. The only thing I can imagine is the NDI VIDEO Filter is actively Outputting the ENTIRE ORIGINAL desktop resolution of your PC to the second PC without any of the processing or scaling.

I don't think Hardware Acceleration helps with anything in NDI in terms of performance, at least on a CPU dedicated Streaming PC, maybe if you have a Browser open as well or a decent graphics card, but other then that I didn't see any benefit.

*NDI Audio News:* Even Audio Filters have a cost, it's small, but still there, I'm not sure if there is anything that helps here.

NDI-Main Output actually has poor Audio Mixing that can bypass the Volume Limiters. I noticed this during my tests. NDI-Main will actively ADD the Audio layers incorrectly, which is why sometimes Audio will spike above the Red-Meter or if your Desktop has overlapped Audio, it can bypass the -20db Limiter.

The NDI Audio Filters don't break on the other hand, and infact respect the Audio Filters correctly, including stuff like Ducking which was breaking with NDI Main.

If anyone knows how to Record a Specific Audio Channel while also Streaming, without getting the weird Reverb Audio Effect, I would appreciate that very much, since you can technically have only 1 extra Audio Channel at that point instead of 2 or 3 on your second PC.


----------



## ambates (Mar 13, 2022)

Does anyone know if there are launch params? I want to be switch off ndi output settings on launch. 

Many thanks


----------



## Acey05 (Mar 15, 2022)

*Update:* Both Microphone and Desktop Audio Filters needs to be set to Low Latency (Experimental) to ensure they keep on working correctly throughout the Stream, otherwise they will drop to a flat 2 second delay suddenly about 1 hour into a Stream depending on several factors such as Audio Buffers or Filters on Audio, etc.

As far as I can tell this doesn't bring any extra CPU cost and there isn't a negative to it apart from the occasional micro-stutter on the Video Main/Filter trying to fix it's Desync issue, so test as your own leisure.

You'll also need to Start/Restart OBS after each NEW Software you start up, otherwise OBS will SHOW you that the Stream Audios are Synced but they are in fact broken and Desynced, and yes, this also extends to OBS itself and not only NDI. This is again an OBS issue since the 27.2 branch.

I literally tried this, Unity, Unreal, Cry Engines, even Adobe Software or 3D Software (Asset Exrtractors or DCP Art Programs), OBS will stop the Audio and add an extra 2 second delay if you start up a program AFTER OBS.

The previous version don't have this issue as far as I can tell.


----------



## Mirek (Mar 15, 2022)

Hello!

I'd like to ask you for some advice. I was using OBS & NDI for a couple of years and everything was fine. However recently I did encounter a serious problem with audio. 

I do have a dual setup - gaming and streaming PC. The signal from the first unit goes via LAN to the second PC. Based on the OBS preview everything is ok. Video is correct and audio volume is visible in the audio mixer. Unfortunately, when I do check recordings only video is fine and there is no sound at all. 

Do you have any ideas about what could be a problem here? I did reinstall NDI software twice and still doesn't work.


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Mar 16, 2022)

Mirek said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'd like to ask you for some advice. I was using OBS & NDI for a couple of years and everything was fine. However recently I did encounter a serious problem with audio.
> 
> ...



On the receiver PC, double-check your Advanced Audio settings.  The single-most common issue I see from anything like this is that the checkboxes for the six tracks on sources are unchecked.   You may wish to verify that.  AT THE VERY LEAST, track 1 must be checked (for Twitch, track 1 is your main track, while track 2 can be an alternate track for alternate material in case your main soundtrack leaks any copyrighted materials that would end up getting silenced.  It won't' hurt to have them all checked unless you have a special reason not to or only have specific checkboxes checked.

Also, you may wish to double-check your "studio PC", making sure all sources have the appropriate checkboxes checked as well.

This happens a lot after OBS crashes in my experience.

Hope this helps.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## yonkiman (Mar 24, 2022)

My PTZ Optics NDI cameras were freezing for a second every minute or so.  It took me forever to figure out what was causing it.

The freezing problem turned out to be NTP Time Sync (near the bottom of the Network section of the camera config page).  Once I turned NTP Time Sync off, the freezing stopped.

The problem was that it was looking for a timeserver, but my cameras are on a subnet without internet access.  Not sure why that would cause this problem, but that seemed to fix it on my two NTI cameras.

Posting here in the hope that Google will index it for anyone else with the same problem.  Keywords NDI, PTZ Optics, freezing, pausing.


----------



## Acey05 (Apr 5, 2022)

Update: Multiple NDI Filters actually break the 27 versions of OBS. For a while I had the issue where the Streaming OBS would completely drop the connection and even disconnect from Lan, but not really at the same time. 

Windows itself would still be connected to Lan and Internet but any Application including OBS would drop the connection completely.

Turns out it was NDI filters, even if using 2 Audio Only Filters, it still was too much for the system I guess, although I don't know why.


----------



## jbcurler2010 (Apr 10, 2022)

I've not seen that issue with NDI filters. However, I have another question:

Does anyone know if there's a way to apply NDI Groups for NDI Access Manager to Dedicated NDI Outputs in OBS?


----------



## JPXR (Apr 11, 2022)

Hello, is there any way to get NDI working with Win-capture-audio plugin? It's not sending the audio through to the other pc.


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Apr 12, 2022)

JPXR said:


> Hello, is there any way to get NDI working with Win-capture-audio plugin? It's not sending the audio through to the other pc.



How are you attempting to send the sound to the other PC?  I use a nearly-identical setup on a PC running VTube Studio and the Twitch Interactive Throwing System so the latter can send its audio over an audio-only NDI stream to my "studio PC".  I do this by adding the NDI audio-only filter to the source and it works fine.

First things first:  Are you getting Win-Capture-Audio working on the PC you're attempting to send from?  That's a priority before you can even think of sending it to another machine.  This part is best served either by the Win-Capture-Audio Discord server or thread here on the forums.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## JPXR (Apr 12, 2022)

KattPhloxworthy said:


> How are you attempting to send the sound to the other PC?  I use a nearly-identical setup on a PC running VTube Studio and the Twitch Interactive Throwing System so the latter can send its audio over an audio-only NDI stream to my "studio PC".  I do this by adding the NDI audio-only filter to the source and it works fine.
> 
> First things first:  Are you getting Win-Capture-Audio working on the PC you're attempting to send from?  That's a priority before you can even think of sending it to another machine.  This part is best served either by the Win-Capture-Audio Discord server or thread here on the forums.
> 
> --Katt.  =^.^=


Hi, so i got it working, i had to select soundtracks for the audio sources to get it to send the audio to the streaming pc


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Apr 13, 2022)

JPXR said:


> Hi, so i got it working, i had to select soundtracks for the audio sources to get it to send the audio to the streaming pc



That is a frequent occurrence here when I stream games.  You may wish to make a note of it in the scene name to check your source's audio track checkboxes to be sure it's being sent SOMEwhere.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## VenomGT (Apr 13, 2022)

Good day all. I am a avid OBS user and have created many video using OBS and NDI. Only since the last update we are having random audio recording issues.

2 systems running OBS
First system is sending audio via NDI on local network
Second system has a USB camera and NDI feed (This OBS has 2 scenes)
 - scene 1 live video and audio including NDI audio
 - scene 2 just NDI audio

The problem I am experiencing is that on Seconds OBS system I can always hear the NDI Audio however the recording of this audio is random. Without changing any audio settings I am having the following issues: 
 1) I press record and all seems well until I play back recording. The recording only captures NDI on 1 of the 2 scenes
 2) I press record another time and both NDI audio is able to be heard on recording playback
 3) I press record another time and both NDI audio is lost

So you never know when this will fail only to find out afterwards that audio is lost..
Any advice. Pleas note that I do not change any setting as this has worked for long time and except for updates. Logs do not show anything unusual.

Does the NDI addon for OBS need to be upgraded to match NDI v5 update. I believe the latest OBS\NDI addon is v4.9.1. 

Anyone else experience random lost audio over NDI on recording? Thx


----------



## Talonis (Apr 13, 2022)

The NDI plugin seems to be abandonware at this point. You may want to look into alternative solutions.


----------



## roleli (Apr 14, 2022)

After installing the NDI plugin visit https://www.ndi.tv/tools/#download-tools download the latest NDI Tools. Install the latest NDI Tools and after rebooting the PC and restarting OBS you should have the latest NDI tools

Ensure your PC/Laptop has 1 GB Ethernet/Lan port , for best performance, and that the devices working with NDI are connected using at least a 1GB switch.


----------



## Héraès (May 4, 2022)

Is there a way to decrease the load of NDI video transmission (CPU/GPU) *as if we where not encoding at all and using RAW data of the graphic card directly* ? I know there is limitations to RJ45 cables, but still, I would like to tend to the less encoding usage and maximize the Gigabit cable, in order to relieve my main CPU used for gaming while streaming.

I'm using a 2nd PC to stream, and for now I don't see the difference on the 1rst (main) PC with  _A) encoding directly on it through OBS_, or _B) using NDI plugin in OBS to send the stream_ _to the 2nd PC_. So I'm desperate to find a solution.

HDMI acquisition is an ideal solution, but right now I can't use it and I won't explain you why (complex dual-GPU setup).


----------



## afedericojr (May 17, 2022)

*Multicasting*
It appears that this NDI plugin may not support multicasting. With multicast enabled 1Gb switches, and endpoint NDI decoders set to pull from a single multicast feed, the signal is still replicated in OBS. A single signal results in eating up ~700Mbps due to our multiple endpoints, and this is problematic since we are also live streaming, so had to turn down the baud to prevent dropped frames. 
Can anyone confirm if it supports multicasting, and how to enable it?

*Alternative NDI integration with OBS*
If it does not support multicasting, is there another efficient way to integrate NDI with OBS? 
We use both encoding and decoding of NDI in OBS.

_Thank you_


----------



## Talonis (May 25, 2022)

You could try screen/window capture of _NDI Scan Converter._


----------



## imeiul (Jun 8, 2022)

Hello. I'm trying to use the obs-ndi plugin to transmit the capture of an application window (Zoom) from one pc to another, through a filter in the scene or in the source. While the scene is selected and consequently displayed in the preview, the transmission occurs normally, however when I select another scene, the transmission stops, freezing the image. I would like to stream the window to the second pc constantly. can anybody help me?


----------



## rockbottom (Jun 8, 2022)

I believe that is the way NDI is supposed to work.  It will transmit as long as it is being received but when playback stops so does the transmission so bandwidth isn't being wasted on the network.


----------



## rockbottom (Jun 8, 2022)

afedericojr said:


> *Multicasting*
> It appears that this NDI plugin may not support multicasting. With multicast enabled 1Gb switches, and endpoint NDI decoders set to pull from a single multicast feed, the signal is still replicated in OBS. A single signal results in eating up ~700Mbps due to our multiple endpoints, and this is problematic since we are also live streaming, so had to turn down the baud to prevent dropped frames.
> Can anyone confirm if it supports multicasting, and how to enable it?
> 
> ...



Yep, this should help









						Networking Best Practice – White Paper
					

The latest news and information on the development and use of NDI® Network Device Interface live video over IP production technology.




					ndi.tv


----------



## imeiul (Jun 8, 2022)

rockbottom said:


> I believe that is the way NDI is supposed to work.  It will transmit as long as it is being received but when playback stops so does the transmission so bandwidth isn't being wasted on the network.


But is a dedicated output. I think that is supposed to transmit a dedicated resource constantly.


----------



## rockbottom (Jun 8, 2022)

Doesn't matter, nothing on the receiving end, no transmission, no wasted bandwidth.  Try using OBS in Studio mode, you might get lucky.


----------



## imeiul (Jun 8, 2022)

rockbottom said:


> Doesn't matter, nothing on the receiving end, no transmission, no wasted bandwidth.  Try using OBS in Studio mode, you might get lucky.


I already use OBS in Studio mode. I performed more tests to try to isolate the cause of the problem and realized that it only occurs when I use the window capture source. It doesn't happen when I use the screenshot source or capture device. It is as if obs disables window capture when the scene is not active. There is an option to disable some fonts when they are not active, however there is no for window capture source.


----------



## rockbottom (Jun 9, 2022)

Cool, that was easy.  Nothing broke, nothing to fix.


----------



## tlv1studios (Jun 23, 2022)

Is there a way to uninstall this add-on for Mac? What files and folders were used and should be removed?

Thanks!


----------



## VBR (Jun 23, 2022)

imeiul said:


> Hello. I'm trying to use the obs-ndi plugin to transmit the capture of an application window (Zoom) from one pc to another, through a filter in the scene or in the source. While the scene is selected and consequently displayed in the preview, the transmission occurs normally, however when I select another scene, the transmission stops, freezing the image. I would like to stream the window to the second pc constantly. can anybody help me?


Add the first scene to the second scene and place it on the bottom layer. It won't show up in the preview and the Zoom stream will continue.


----------



## markw (Jun 30, 2022)

Hi, just new to OBS and NDI,

Have got it all working well on New MacBook Pro
However - when I turn off camera shut computer - it looses the NDI Source in OBS.

I have to restart the computer - then all is working fine again.

What am I missing ?

Many thanks

Mark


----------



## Jaybonaut (Jul 2, 2022)

Has anyone figured out how to eliminate the random microstutters?


----------



## Acey05 (Jul 2, 2022)

Older versions of OBS basically, before the 27 branch or when NDI was still using "Network Timing" by default. Those had the best compatibility between each other.


----------



## Jaybonaut (Jul 5, 2022)

Acey05 said:


> Older versions of OBS basically, before the 27 branch or when NDI was still using "Network Timing" by default. Those had the best compatibility between each other.


What do you use for Sync settings now, Network or Source?  Does it make a diff?  What about Latency mode, Normal or Low?


----------



## Acey05 (Jul 5, 2022)

Normal didn't have the Stutter or Audio "pops", and Network was the best option if both PC's aren't time synced since, as the name implies, it's using your Network to time the Sync. This is/was the best options.

However, currently Source Time with Low Latency since for a while OBS and NDI where a nightmare to run _(the desync was almost instant, it constantly stuttered, had to reset my router after every stream, starting a new software would stagger the whole stream and required restarting OBS)_ and stuck with it for now.

I haven't tried going back because I don't know how well they will work.

You can try recording something small on the second PC for a couple of minutes, you might get lucky and it works for you perfectly.

PS: You can try Output Filters, those bypass most issues but they require extra power on your second PC and a very good Network system, otherwise OBS/NDI will disconnect your second PC from the internet constantly.


----------



## Jaybonaut (Jul 7, 2022)

Acey05 said:


> Normal didn't have the Stutter or Audio "pops", and Network was the best option if both PC's aren't time synced since, as the name implies, it's using your Network to time the Sync. This is/was the best options.
> 
> However, currently Source Time with Low Latency since for a while OBS and NDI where a nightmare to run _(the desync was almost instant, it constantly stuttered, had to reset my router after every stream, starting a new software would stagger the whole stream and required restarting OBS)_ and stuck with it for now.
> 
> ...


So Network and Normal are your recommendations, even though they still stutter.  When you mentioned Output Filters, are they fixing the issues you mentioned with source and low or do you mean the microstutters a person sees on Network and Normal?


----------



## Acey05 (Jul 8, 2022)

Network and Normal would be my recommendations, but I don't know how they work now or if they got fixed (tried them last time about 8 months ago).

Output Filters fix everything, but they require a strong "Network" (your router for example, or cables need to support the data being sent) and a strong PC (Filters are between 10-40% more expensive to render), because otherwise your "encoding" PC will keep on dropping the Internet Connection constantly every 30 minutes or so.


----------



## Talonis (Jul 8, 2022)

I've now mostly replaced NDI with SRT except for the OBS NDI Out for program monitoring as I haven't found a good replacement for that yet.


----------



## Jaybonaut (Jul 12, 2022)

Acey05 said:


> Network and Normal would be my recommendations, but I don't know how they work now or if they got fixed (tried them last time about 8 months ago).
> 
> Output Filters fix everything, but they require a strong "Network" (your router for example, or cables need to support the data being sent) and a strong PC (Filters are between 10-40% more expensive to render), because otherwise your "encoding" PC will keep on dropping the Internet Connection constantly every 30 minutes or so.


Where can I get these filters you recommend?


----------



## Talonis (Jul 21, 2022)

Talonis said:


> I've now mostly replaced NDI with SRT except for the OBS NDI Out for program monitoring as I haven't found a good replacement for that yet.



Finally, NDI replacement is complete as I've found a way to substitute the mirrored confidence monitor via HDMI and I can at last remove the NDI plugin. Handily, this has also freed up a lot of processing power.

The NDI plugin was super useful in the beginning but as the rest of the OBS software moved on and the NDI plugin didn't it certainly created more problems for me (especially the lack of NDI-HX and increasing network demands) but I very much appreciate the great amount of work the author did in bringing this plugin into existence so NDI could be used with OBS in the first place.

Cheers.


----------



## Jaybonaut (Jul 29, 2022)

Acey05 said:


> Network and Normal would be my recommendations, but I don't know how they work now or if they got fixed (tried them last time about 8 months ago).
> 
> Output Filters fix everything, but they require a strong "Network" (your router for example, or cables need to support the data being sent) and a strong PC (Filters are between 10-40% more expensive to render), because otherwise your "encoding" PC will keep on dropping the Internet Connection constantly every 30 minutes or so.


...or perhaps you can redirect me to where I can learn more about these filters?


----------



## prestonality (Aug 4, 2022)

Looks like OBS 28 RC1 doesn't support the current NDI plugin. Are there plans to update it?


----------



## Claudio Nunes (Aug 9, 2022)

Friend,
do you have a forecast to update this excellent script, to be used in the obs 28 version?


----------



## Phibbit (Aug 9, 2022)

There is some mention on the discord channel that it is being updated but isnt likely to be ready with the launch of v28


----------



## Shuriken200 (Aug 11, 2022)

Phibbit said:


> There is some mention on the discord channel that it is being updated but isnt likely to be ready with the launch of v28


So does this mean that from V28 and onwards this plugin will be not usable at all for end users? (until updated that is) Since we need it for NDI to work at all with OBS?


----------



## jbcurler2010 (Aug 15, 2022)

Just found this! Great news?








						NDI on OBS 28? · Discussion #7072 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

In the release notes, it says "Added an option for low latency audio buffering to Settings -> Audio, primarily designed for outputs like Decklink and NDI" Could this mean that there&#3...




					github.com


----------



## Shuriken200 (Aug 19, 2022)

jbcurler2010 said:


> Just found this! Great news?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is VERY good news indeed. Looks like we will have an NDI OBS plugin ready by release or close thereafter :D


----------



## jbcurler2010 (Sep 1, 2022)

Any update here? I see OBS 28 is out. ?????


----------



## AsteroidHare865 (Sep 1, 2022)

OBS 28 is out I can't use ndi plugin anymore till is updated any upcoming updates?


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Sep 1, 2022)

AsteroidHare865 said:


> OBS 28 is out I can't use ndi plugin anymore till is updated any upcoming updates?



Read the very first item of this.

Further, I suspect it will also be updated to work with the latest releases of NDI, probably even 5.5 which only very recently came out.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## Jaybonaut (Sep 2, 2022)

Eagerly waiting to update.  Kudos to the brains behind this by the way, we all appreciate your awesome skills.


----------



## incenafilmes (Sep 2, 2022)

Phibbit said:


> There is some mention on the discord channel that it is being updated but isnt likely to be ready with the launch of v28



Please any progress with the NDI for Obs plugin for v28??


----------



## Shuriken200 (Sep 2, 2022)

incenafilmes said:


> Please any progress with the NDI for Obs plugin for v28??


It's being updated and worked on as we speak. You can go and see it on GitHub even. 

As much as I want it to be out too, asking here won't bring it closer to release. It will come out when it comes out


----------



## JackFoley (Sep 2, 2022)

There's an "alpha" version so to speak available and kinda working with OBS 28, check the discussion under "issues".


----------



## Tormy (Sep 4, 2022)

Any forecast date for a not-alpha not-beta release?


----------



## JGs99 (Sep 4, 2022)

There is an unofficial release for OBS 28 on Windows here https://github.com/dev47apps/obs-ndi/releases/tag/4.9.1
via https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/discussions/7072


----------



## ReiNasc (Sep 5, 2022)

I installed this version above and it worked fine for me, tks...


----------



## thedeadpullshow (Sep 5, 2022)

That unofficial release has been updated to fix a NDI audio issue:

https://github.com/dev47apps/obs-ndi/releases    (As of this post version 4.9.2)   Even though I have not tried it yet with OBS 28,  the feedback from multiple users has been good so far.


----------



## kobratrading (Sep 6, 2022)

4.9.2 from @dev47 works well for me as well.

I did some testing of it on my local machine. Only issue I had was the audio kept going in and out. This was fixed by adding the NDI filter to my audio sources. So far, works in Discord/Google Meet/Zoom. I don't use this for a "2 machine stream build" I use it so I can get my audio from OBS as an NDI output for use with 3rd party streaming apps like the ones mentioned above. This is due to the fact that the built in "OBS Virtual Camera" does not do this by default.


----------



## pdubb87 (Sep 7, 2022)

Does this alpha version work with MacOS OBS 28?


----------



## JeanCarlos (Sep 8, 2022)

Palakis said:


> Palakis apresentou um novo recurso:
> 
> [simples]Plugin de entrada/saída NDI para OBS Studio[/plain] - NewTek NDI™ integração no OBS Studio
> 
> ...


onaplugin ncifusível vai receber atualização para OBS 28? Essa versão não é evocê sabe dizer QuanEscuta, fazer bem? Vul DiaRio Bom


----------



## JeanCarlos (Sep 8, 2022)

Palakis said:


> Palakis apresentou um novo recurso:
> 
> [simples]Plugin de entrada/saída NDI para OBS Studio[/plain] - NewTek NDI™ integração no OBS Studio
> 
> ...


----------



## jbcurler2010 (Sep 9, 2022)

You can just copy the plug-in to your Portable plug-in folder.


----------



## JeanCarlos (Sep 10, 2022)

Palakis said:


> Palakis apresentou um novo recurso:
> 
> [simples]Plugin de entrada/saída NDI para OBS Studio[/plain] - NewTek NDI™ integração no OBS Studio
> 
> ...


----------



## sdet (Sep 11, 2022)

Need a new update for v28.00 of OBS


----------



## Shuriken200 (Sep 12, 2022)

sdet said:


> Need a new update for v28.00 of OBS


Yes, we know. Maybe read what has been written already here before you wrote this? 

Its being worked on as we speak :)


----------



## prestonality (Sep 12, 2022)

Using the unofficial release for a few days, working perfectly. 

Any plans to support HDR color space in the future?


----------



## Shuriken200 (Sep 13, 2022)

prestonality said:


> Using the unofficial release for a few days, working perfectly.
> 
> Any plans to support HDR color space in the future?


Yes. 

We need this 100%! 

It's the main reason why I am excited for OBS v28 in the first place. I can finally game in HDR and stream in SDR. 
If the NDI OBS plugin does not support it then it's all for nothing for my part I'm afraid :(


----------



## macobs (Sep 13, 2022)

Could someone explain the difference between "Main" and "Preview" output in the NDI output options?
Is there any way to see current bandwidth being used by the NDI output?

Thanks


----------



## Jaybonaut (Sep 13, 2022)

macobs said:


> Is there any way to see current bandwidth being used by the NDI output?
> 
> Thanks


In Windows, just use your Task Manager, go to the Performance tab and click on Ethernet


----------



## Jaybonaut (Sep 13, 2022)

Is there a diff between using 709 full and partial as far as that goes?  I don't really notice anything as far as bandwidth goes; it seems about the same.  I am talking about performance.  I am also referencing the Advanced section of settings when I say that.


----------



## Juergen/S/aka Smlmuzik (Sep 18, 2022)

is the new OBS  28 + ? now working with NDI i need this Plug in for my Audio to bring over to my Stream PC ?


----------



## Jaybonaut (Sep 19, 2022)

Is it just my perception or is desktop capture more immune to the microstutters than game capture?


----------



## Jaybonaut (Sep 24, 2022)

Another quick question:  does output settings on the source pc make any difference when it comes to sync?  Example:  would it be better to have x264 settings on the source pc vs NVENC if you are using NVENC on the 2nd pc?  etc.  It seems that having hardware acceleration turned off on the plugin makes it smoother for me.


----------



## Peter Akakpo (Sep 24, 2022)

I have observed that the Preview Out is not destroyed after shutting down


----------



## HoosierDaddy (Sep 24, 2022)

Juergen/S/aka Smlmuzik said:


> is the new OBS  28 + ? now working with NDI i need this Plug in for my Audio to bring over to my Stream PC ?


Download new NDI plugin from NDI.  You will need to manually delete the "old" NDI plugins from C:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\(32- or 64-bit) and move newly downloaded plugins into one of the directories (whether you're using 32- or 64-bit OBS). Worked for me right away.


----------



## hotrodwinston (Sep 25, 2022)

HoosierDaddy said:


> Download new NDI plugin from NDI.  You will need to manually delete the "old" NDI plugins from C:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\(32- or 64-bit) and move newly downloaded plugins into one of the directories (whether you're using 32- or 64-bit OBS). Worked for me right away.


Ndi plugin from NDI? Newtek made a plugin that works with OBS?


----------



## Shuriken200 (Sep 26, 2022)

HoosierDaddy said:


> Download new NDI plugin from NDI.  You will need to manually delete the "old" NDI plugins from C:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\(32- or 64-bit) and move newly downloaded plugins into one of the directories (whether you're using 32- or 64-bit OBS). Worked for me right away.


Do explain this. What do we download(NDI tools??) and what files do we put where in OBS subfolders.


----------



## thedeadpullshow (Sep 26, 2022)

There is NO "OBS NDI" plugin to download from Newtek (who makes NDI).   Not sure why someone said there was.  Please correct me if I am wrong.   In the meantime, this OBS-NDI plugin worked for me with OBS 28:  https://github.com/dev47apps/obs-ndi/releases/tag/4.9.2


----------



## Madzaov (Sep 27, 2022)

Can someone make it clear for me, most guides for setting up NDI on OBS says you can change settings > output however, they do not say weather to change streaming or recording settings. When turning on NDI plugin you just go into plugin and checking main output, effectively disabling the OBS recording or streaming buttons. This is confusing, do the recording/streaming settings even work and which ones should I use?


----------



## primitivomejia (Sep 29, 2022)

hello, testing on windows for 2 weeks and so far working perfectly on obs 28, the pre release 4.9.2 thanks to the developer. Could it be possible also for mac m1?

hola, probando en windows desde hace 2 semanas y hasta ahora funcionando perfecto en obs 28, el pre release 4.9.2









						Release 4.9.2 · dev47apps/obs-ndi
					

obs-ndi 4.9.2 for OBS Studio version 28  Fixed NDI Source audio input handling




					github.com


----------



## AKY99 (Sep 30, 2022)

Hi,

Sorry. I have been using OBS for some time for my church but just purchased a Fomako NDI PTZ camera. I have the newest version of OBS. I am trying to figure out how to intergrate them. I saw the link above and I get the following error "NDI runtime not found. Download the following installer here: ...... 4.5.1" I didn't type it all out. Anyways, anyone mind letting me know what I am missing? Do I need to install a runtime of something? all I have done is copy paste the plugind into "C:\Program Files\obs-studio\obs-plugins\64bit" and I pasted the obs-ndi  folder into "C:\Program Files\obs-studio\data\obs-plugins".

I do see that the runtime thing that they want me to download is an actual application. I have not downloaded any run-time application but I am afraid to do this as they one they linked me to seems to be an older version  4.5.1. Is there a newer version of this runtime application I should download in addition to copy and pasting the above plugins? 

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## TheDirewolf (Sep 30, 2022)

Shuriken200 said:


> Yes.
> 
> We need this 100%!
> 
> ...


Just adding another vote that this would be amazing if possible.


----------



## Zachb36 (Oct 1, 2022)

Looking for to an update for v28 on Mac m1!


----------



## Fryslan (Oct 1, 2022)

Maybe you can try Teleport. ( For Windows )








						Release 0.5.0 · fzwoch/obs-teleport
					

Audio and video are pushed interleaved according to their timestamps into OBS. This should compensate for the different run times of audio and video and allows OBS a more accurate audio and video s...




					github.com


----------



## PsYkoticRat (Oct 1, 2022)

Hi, im trying to use the unreleased version of ndi, video goes through but audio isnt, i mean its going through but only to obs, not on twitch ? any idea how to fix ?


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Oct 2, 2022)

Curious, does the NDI plugin allow for per-scene, full-audio-mix streaming rather than on individual sources?  That way I can send audio of a single scene to another system on a minimal number of NDI streams, conserving bandwidth on my switch fabric (secondary concern; there's so damned much of it) and to the machine that's receiving them (primary concern; I only have 1Gbps to mess with).

The main output is not an option because I need an alpha channel for some scenes.

Thanks.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## Stack440 (Oct 3, 2022)

PsYkoticRat said:


> Hi, im trying to use the unreleased version of ndi, video goes through but audio isnt, i mean its going through but only to obs, not on twitch ? any idea how to fix ?


I had this same issue.  Made an account just to try to help with this.  For whatever reason, the audio track got turned off for the ndi source.  So, make sure that it matches your Twitch output audio track number.  In the screenshots, the audio track is 1 for streaming so make sure the ndi source is checked for track 1.  (Don't mind that it's also checked for 3.  You don't need to do that unless you're doing specific audio tracks for separating audio in recordings.)  Hope this helps, seems to work for me.


----------



## Zachb36 (Oct 4, 2022)

PsYkoticRat said:


> Hi, im trying to use the unreleased version of ndi, video goes through but audio isnt, i mean its going through but only to obs, not on twitch ? any idea how to fix ?


Does it work on macs?


----------



## mzamora (Oct 4, 2022)

Need a Pre-release so I can use OBS 28 with Macbook, please!








						Release 4.9.2 · dev47apps/obs-ndi
					

obs-ndi 4.9.2 for OBS Studio version 28  Fixed NDI Source audio input handling




					github.com


----------



## Jaybonaut (Oct 7, 2022)

Just checking back every day for official release, thank you for all your hard work on this so far.


----------



## primitivomejia (Oct 10, 2022)

Please,update to obs 28 mac m1


----------



## pLy (Oct 10, 2022)

Jaybonaut said:


> Just checking back every day for official release, thank you for all your hard work on this so far.


Same here! Unfortunately, it is the most important plugin for me, so I can't upgrade my OBS (ARM M1 version) for now.


----------



## Vinnie_Vincent (Oct 10, 2022)

after almost 1.5 months still no update for MacM1... how long should we wait to finally go to version 28.


----------



## Zachb36 (Oct 10, 2022)

Looks like we will be stuck on v27


----------



## TomberWolf (Oct 11, 2022)

If you're not wiling to wait for the release, it's easy: Just code your own plugin within a few days. Good luck.


----------



## Jaybonaut (Oct 11, 2022)

Yes I am patiently waiting while staying on 27.  TomberWolf, you aren't helping.  Let's keep things positive.


----------



## Cerberus262 (Oct 13, 2022)

It appears a stable version has been released. I downloaded and tested this morning - seemed to be fine. I do not use audio through NDI, so I can't verify that. Video was fine. Looks like Windows only.  https://github.com/dev47apps/obs-ndi/releases


----------



## Jaybonaut (Oct 13, 2022)

Cerberus262 said:


> It appears a stable version has been released. I downloaded and tested this morning - seemed to be fine. I do not use audio through NDI, so I can't verify that. Video was fine. Looks like Windows only.  https://github.com/dev47apps/obs-ndi/releases


According to this it is still in progress, and the one you linked to is a fork that came out over a month ago.


----------



## pLy (Oct 13, 2022)

TomberWolf said:


> If you're not wiling to wait for the release, it's easy: Just code your own plugin within a few days. Good luck.


I think that most of us are absolutely willing to wait, we would perhaps only wish ..to get feedback in which phase of development the plugin is now, or maybe just to get a message that we should be prepared that it could still take several weeks / months, because simply the person / team just does not have time ;)


----------



## feee (Oct 14, 2022)

*Apple Mac Mini M1 OBS Studio 28.0.3 & NDI 4.9.1 TEST*


----------



## Vinnie_Vincent (Oct 14, 2022)

feee said:


> *Apple Mac Mini M1 OBS Studio 28.0.3 & NDI 4.9.1 TEST*


i will try it


----------



## pLy (Oct 15, 2022)

feee said:


> *Apple Mac Mini M1 OBS Studio 28.0.3 & NDI 4.9.1 TEST*


Thank you so much!


----------



## baldzebra (Oct 15, 2022)

pLy said:


> I think that most of us are absolutely willing to wait, we would perhaps only wish ..to get feedback in which phase of development the plugin is now, or maybe just to get a message that we should be prepared that it could still take several weeks / months, because simply the person / team just does not have time ;)


Perfectly put


----------



## pLy (Oct 16, 2022)

pLy said:


> Thank you so much!





feee said:


> *Apple Mac Mini M1 OBS Studio 28.0.3 & NDI 4.9.1 TEST*



Foremost, thanks again! It is working for me :) 

A little add-on tip which might be not as obvious for some (like me) haha
When you downloaded NDI Tools and performed the terminal command, you need to launch NDI Virtual Input and select your source there.
After this step, you will see your fed source in OBS when you select NDI Video under Video Capture Device.

Hope this might help some who weren't aware of this.

Have a nice remaining Sunday all and happy streaming


----------



## distriTS55 (Oct 17, 2022)

pLy said:


> Foremost, thanks again! It is working for me :)
> 
> A little add-on tip which might be not as obvious for some (like me) haha
> When you downloaded NDI Tools and performed the terminal command, you need to launch NDI Virtual Input and select your source there.
> ...





feee said:


> *Apple Mac Mini M1 OBS Studio 28.0.3 & NDI 4.9.1 TEST*


Great!

  Installed on a MacBook Pro 16 Inch 2019 ( Intel processor) on MacOS Monterey 12.6 and it works perfectly!

Thanks feee!


----------



## mheppner (Oct 19, 2022)

I have the problem that on my Windows computer the integration of e.g. the cell phone camera as NDI resource in OBS does not work anymore. With OBS (version 27.2.4) and the NDI plugin (version 4.9.0) everything seems to be fine.
What network resources of the computer does the NDI plugin access, which could interfere with the connection?
Dear thanks for a tip and support!


----------



## jwolfer (Oct 19, 2022)

Not really sure where to ask this question. If I am in the wrong place let me know.  Is there any way to connect 2 obs computers to stream without NDI. It seems with OBS Studio v. 28.0.3 the NDI plugin does not work. I need to be able to do this over a network.  Thank you


----------



## dragu87 (Oct 19, 2022)

I am using this addon to plugin maintaned by dev47apps. And my NDI works on 28.0.3 OBS








						Release 4.9.2 · dev47apps/obs-ndi
					

obs-ndi 4.9.2 for OBS Studio version 28  Fixed NDI Source audio input handling




					github.com


----------



## jwolfer (Oct 19, 2022)

dragu87 said:


> I am using this addon to plugin maintaned by dev47apps. And my NDI works on 28.0.3 OBS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.  Works great!!


----------



## Reqwiem (Oct 21, 2022)

dragu87 said:


> I am using this addon to plugin maintaned by dev47apps. And my NDI works on 28.0.3 OBS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this version can be put on top of 4.9.1, or you need to remove the previous version


----------



## dragu87 (Oct 22, 2022)

I put in on top 4.9.1 and is working good.


----------



## primitivomejia (Oct 23, 2022)

primitivomejia said:


> Please,update to obs 28 mac m1


Working Fine on Mac m1 with this solution. Thanks https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EP3ZQAx7qL4


----------



## Vinnie_Vincent (Oct 23, 2022)

primitivomejia said:


> Working Fine on Mac m1 with this solution. Thanks https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EP3ZQAx7qL4


It may work well for some applications. I use NDI to get my image from Windows PC to my MacM1 and render it there for streaming. But unfortunately it doesn't work for that. I can't receive any signal from Windows PC. Maybe someone has experience with this?


----------



## distriTS55 (Oct 23, 2022)

Vinnie_Vincent said:


> It may work well for some applications. I use NDI to get my image from Windows PC to my MacM1 and render it there for streaming. But unfortunately it doesn't work for that. I can't receive any signal from Windows PC. Maybe someone has experience with this?


If you run on Windows NDI Test Pattern can you receive it to NDI Monitor on Mac?


----------



## feee (Oct 24, 2022)

Completed approximately 3hrs of live streaming on Mac Mini M1 with OBS 28.0.3 + NDI 4.9.1 + PTZ Pre3 with excellent result.

NDI through Cable + Wi-Fi  - stable
PTZ Pre 3 - no issue.
No audio issue.

Below quick show & tell of the portable live stream setup.


----------



## trbutler (Oct 26, 2022)

Has anyone tried the DDRBoxman fork of obs-ndi 4.9.1 that has Apple Silicon support? I noticed the YouTube video seems to use a different fork from kilinbox. I was curious about the differences in these two forks that both seem to add OBS 28 and ARM support to the older version of the plugin. Thanks!


----------



## AsteroidHare865 (Oct 28, 2022)

Does anyone knows how to get the third party version workig with current OBS?


----------



## primitivomejia (Oct 31, 2022)

4.10.0 Ready for all systems thks Palakis









						Release obs-ndi 4.10.0 (OBS 28 Support) · Palakis/obs-ndi
					

This release is for OBS 28.0.0 or above. It is not a feature release, it simply provides updated binaries to support the changes made in OBS 28 The Ubuntu binaries are for OBS 28, but are compiled ...




					github.com


----------



## primitivomejia (Oct 31, 2022)

AsteroidHare865 said:


> Does anyone knows how to get the third party version workig with current OBS?











						Release obs-ndi 4.10.0 (OBS 28 Support) · Palakis/obs-ndi
					

This release is for OBS 28.0.0 or above. It is not a feature release, it simply provides updated binaries to support the changes made in OBS 28 The Ubuntu binaries are for OBS 28, but are compiled ...




					github.com


----------



## Tormy (Oct 31, 2022)

primitivomejia said:


> 4.10.0 Ready for all systems thks Palakis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Threat found!


----------



## r3dd3vil (Oct 31, 2022)

primitivomejia said:


> 4.10.0 Ready for all systems thks Palakis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this a new version of the plugin?? What's the difference compared to 4.9.2?


----------



## Tormy (Oct 31, 2022)

r3dd3vil said:


> is this a new version of the plugin?? What's the difference compared to 4.9.2?


Pay attention since Windows find a Threat. Don't use ti till the moment they solved it.


----------



## thedeadpullshow (Oct 31, 2022)

Why does it have a dummy tag?


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Nov 1, 2022)

Tormy said:


> Pay attention since Windows find a Threat. Don't use ti till the moment they solved it.



That happens with just about every plugin.  Given the source, I'm not worried about it.  I will therefore be using it anyway.  :3

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## matias_pl (Nov 1, 2022)

How come nobody mentioned that the 5.0 "rewrite" version of obs-ndi is out in the wild? https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/releases/tag/dummy-tag-4.10.0 (disregard the tag, 5.0 build is included in the assets)


----------



## lucaw83 (Nov 1, 2022)

But even Chrome detects a virus when downloading obs-ndi-5.0.0-windows-x64-Installer.exe:


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Nov 1, 2022)

lucaw83 said:


> But even Chrome detects a virus when downloading obs-ndi-5.0.0-windows-x64-Installer.exe:
> 
> View attachment 88240



Two words:  False positive.

I'll say it again:  It happens a lot in the world of user-written plugins.  I don't think these people would write any malware.


----------



## SCHEN8 (Nov 2, 2022)

So has anyone downloaded 4.10 and tested it with OBS 28.1.1? 
Been waiting for a while and wanted to make sure it worked/was compatible.
Also as far as install instructions...do I just download the Win x64 installer and run it?


----------



## feee (Nov 2, 2022)

SCHEN8 said:


> So has anyone downloaded 4.10 and tested it with OBS 28.1.1?
> Been waiting for a while and wanted to make sure it worked/was compatible.
> Also as far as install instructions...do I just download the Win x64 installer and run it?


Not for Win x64 sorry, this is for MacOS(Apple).


----------



## Jaybonaut (Nov 2, 2022)

SCHEN8 said:


> So has anyone downloaded 4.10 and tested it with OBS 28.1.1?
> Been waiting for a while and wanted to make sure it worked/was compatible.
> Also as far as install instructions...do I just download the Win x64 installer and run it?


Yep, only you need to make sure your A/V doesn't instantly delete it.

I uninstalled the old stuff, updated OBS 27 to 28.1, installed this plugin, then when firing it up it said the NDI Runtime needed to be downloaded and installed, it grabs version 5 for you, installed it, fired up OBS 28.1 again and it's there.  You need to name it on the source PC and then refresh the list on the 2nd pc and it will show up.  Then you can change the settings to whatever you want.  It worked right from the get go but I haven't gone live with it, I only confirmed it worked perfectly when not streaming so far.  I noticed OBS 28.1 has some different settings now when using NVENC by the way.  So yes, OBS 28.1 works with NDI 4.10. 

Like I said, make sure you name it on the source PC.  Go to Tools, obs-ndi Settings, then put a checkmark in Program Output and name it whatever you want.  Then refresh the list on the 2nd PC (once you've installed it over there also of course.)  You will find it in the refreshed list.  Oh, you need to add it as a new source on the 2nd PC first (it will offer NDI 5 Source in the Sources list.)


----------



## dragu87 (Nov 3, 2022)

Yea but 5.0 version was removed somehow from assets for download atm


----------



## pLy (Nov 3, 2022)

Somehow they kindly let us know on Palakis Github, that libndi4 has no ARM support, maybe that's another reason they removed the 5.0 package?


----------



## nunowonder (Nov 3, 2022)

Hi! So, I am an Apple M1Max user, and I just installed OBS28 (finally!) after checking here https://obsproject.com/kb/obs-studio-28-plugin-compatibility that MacOS Apple (not INTEL, so the Silicon versions) was Available! But then, I entered and there is no 5.0 package. There´s 4.10, and you should install Ndi runtime 4.5.1.
The thing is: NDI don´t work in this mode! So, maybe with 5.0 it should work? Anyone had the opportunity to download it? Why is not there? Why we that have M1 have to wait for so many months until obs28 is compatible with Apple silicon, and then after that have to wait for NDI compatibility, and now that exists, we can´t use it??


----------



## trbutler (Nov 3, 2022)

It is possible. I combined the instructions I found in several places into one set that worked for the DDRBoxman binary that is now the official 4.10 release of obs-ndi.

(For some reason my previous forum account isn't letting me in, so that's why this is the first post from this particular account. )


----------



## Jaybonaut (Nov 3, 2022)

Yeah looks like they changed it for now, I wonder why.  I think I will test the version I grabbed which linked to the NDI 5 stuff.  I just saw the instructions change today.  If my version works well enough I may sit on it until the next update.


----------



## dragu87 (Nov 3, 2022)

Do you have problem with this 4.10 with cracling sound ?


----------



## dragu87 (Nov 3, 2022)

if u want i have it on my 2nd pc streaming the installer for 5.0  i downgraded to 4.10 and i have a lot of issues ...


----------



## dragu87 (Nov 3, 2022)

I switched back to the 5.0 version of plugin and sound issue witch was crackling disappeared


----------



## nunowonder (Nov 3, 2022)

Ok I made 4.10 works by copying that file on the content of NDI Video Monitor and paste it to the folder that we see here like you posted: https://asisaid.com/safari/article/2340.html

The thing is: The sound is not good, lots of distortion... So like you said, the 6.0 version of the plugin should work right? but... where is it? And, what about that file i changed? should i put it back like it was?


----------



## nunowonder (Nov 4, 2022)

Please help, I really need the 5.0 plugin version so that the audio problem of 4.10 ends! I can't stream like this :(


----------



## Jaybonaut (Nov 4, 2022)

nunowonder said:


> Please help, I really need the 5.0 plugin version so that the audio problem of 4.10 ends! I can't stream like this :(


Do you mean you need the NDI 5 runtime?


----------



## nunowonder (Nov 5, 2022)

Jaybonaut said:


> Do you mean you need the NDI 5 runtime?


I mean the 5.0 from Palakis, on the Github there´s only the 4.10. Still, I found a 5.0 inside some "tests" in Github, I tried but sound is a problem also... I mean, at least in apple silicon version


----------



## vidiotgameboss (Nov 5, 2022)

dragu87 said:


> if u want i have it on my 2nd pc streaming the installer for 5.0  i downgraded to 4.10 and i have a lot of issues ...


id also like a download if you still got it, i made the mistake of installing that new 4.10 and immediately started having audio issues, if you can give a link to 5 again that'd be a lifesaver


----------



## dragu87 (Nov 6, 2022)

I will upload it. And send link here in discusion


----------



## dragu87 (Nov 6, 2022)

here you go






						Best Open Source Backup Software 2023
					

Compare the best free open source Backup Software at SourceForge. Free, secure and fast Backup Software downloads from the largest Open Source applications and software directory




					sourceforge.net


----------



## vidiotgameboss (Nov 6, 2022)

dragu87 said:


> here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks a lot man, dunno what happened but likely that they released that file by mistake, its probably some in development build or something, they should of just kept it up and allowed people to test it while warning that its a pre-release version, for me it worked flawlessly unlike that official 4.10 version


----------



## FableFoxWeaver (Nov 6, 2022)

I also had the crackling sound with 4.10. Thanks for the link to the 5.0

The 5.0 version seems less stable though.
First, I had to make a new NDI source as the old one wasn't working after installing 5.0
Then turns out obs-ndi 5.0 is unusable over wi-fi (a lot of black flashes and stuttering). Even 4.10 was ok over wi-fi, but maybe it's because I had some options enabled that don't exist on 5.0.

It's working ok through wired connection so far, but I'm not super excited about this. Seems very unstable. 

Shouldn't have updated OBS to 28, but going back seems more cumbersome right now...


----------



## Jaybonaut (Nov 6, 2022)

FableFoxWeaver said:


> I also had the crackling sound with 4.10. Thanks for the link to the 5.0
> 
> The 5.0 version seems less stable though.
> First, I had to make a new NDI source as the old one wasn't working after installing 5.0
> ...


I mentioned you had to make a new source earlier in the thread- this is normal anyway.  They have always said you should use a wired connection (as if anyone needed MORE reasons to get off wifi.)  It _might_ not be super stable yet, but I have streamed for hours this way.  Works well enough until they are ready to re-release.


----------



## nunowonder (Nov 7, 2022)

Oh... sorry but I really needed the 5.0 for Mac Silicon Version (Arm64). Anyway I think I found that file inside something in Github, but the problem is the same for me.


----------



## Tormy (Nov 7, 2022)

vidiotgameboss said:


> thanks a lot man, dunno what happened but likely that they released that file by mistake, its probably some in development build or something, they should of just kept it up and allowed people to test it while warning that its a pre-release version, for me it worked flawlessly unlike that official 4.10 version





dragu87 said:


> here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see any OBS NDI on Sourceforge ...


----------



## SKwing (Nov 8, 2022)

dragu87 said:


> here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could find the 5.0 version


----------



## dodgepong (Nov 8, 2022)

dodgepong updated obs-ndi - NewTek NDI™ integration into OBS Studio with a new update entry:

obs-ndi 4.10.0 (OBS 28 Support)



> *This release is for OBS 28.0.0 or above. It is not a feature release, it simply provides updated binaries to support the changes made in OBS 28
> 
> The Ubuntu binaries are for OBS 28, but are compiled for Qt5 on Ubuntu 20.04. Binaries for 22.04 and Qt6 are not currently available.
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Zachb36 (Nov 12, 2022)

We had it working fine on Mac M1, but after having to re-install OBS, we get a "NDI Runtime not found, Download Installer here" error, no matter how many times we download and install it. 

Any ideas?  
Thank you!


----------



## Zachb36 (Nov 12, 2022)

Here is a screen shot. As I said, matter how many how many times I download and install it, and restart the Mac, it keeps popping up and NDI no longer works on Mac M1.


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Nov 12, 2022)

Zachb36 said:


> (picture removed for brevity's sake)
> Here is a screen shot. As I said, matter how many how many times I download and install it, and restart the Mac, it keeps popping up and NDI no longer works on Mac M1.



I'm not a Mac user, but have you tried the 5.5 runtime?  That may be built for M1/M2, assuming you're using OBS Studio 28.x.y for Apple Silicon.

As a Windows user, I have had zero problems using various versions of the plugin with runtime installations from 4.5 to 5.5.  That said, I cannot assume that your experience on macOS will be the same, especially since 28.x.y is the first release to support Apple Silicon.  On the other hand, it may.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## Zachb36 (Nov 12, 2022)

KattPhloxworthy said:


> I'm not a Mac user, but have you tried the 5.5 runtime?  That may be built for M1/M2, assuming you're using OBS Studio 28.x.y for Apple Silicon.
> 
> As a Windows user, I have had zero problems using various versions of the plugin with runtime installations from 4.5 to 5.5.  That said, I cannot assume that your experience on macOS will be the same, especially since 28.x.y is the first release to support Apple Silicon.  On the other hand, it may.
> 
> --Katt.  =^.^=


Where are you downloading the 5.5 runtime from? I tried from the official NDI website, but didn't solve the problem. 
And yes, I'm on OBS v. 28 with Apple Silicon m1 CPU.


----------



## thedeadpullshow (Nov 12, 2022)

Is there an ETA of a release version of this OBS NDI plugin that actually uses the current version of NDI from Newtek (Which is version 5.5.2.0 as of this post) ?   Having to roll back to a NDI 4.x version runtime is really something that needs to be avoided just so we can use OBS 28 with NDI.


----------



## Zachb36 (Nov 13, 2022)

thedeadpullshow said:


> Is there an ETA of a release version of this OBS NDI plugin that actually uses the current version of NDI from Newtek (Which is version 5.5.2.0 as of this post) ?   Having to roll back to a NDI 4.x version runtime is really something that needs to be avoided just so we can use OBS 28 with NDI.


Is there a way to even roll back Mac?


----------



## Dj DaVyne (Nov 13, 2022)

Family! I would first like to say I commend all of you on your hard work.  In doing so we the users are addicted to the wonderful products you made.  So Let me say "WHERE DA HELL IS MY NDI"  I need it.  I use several computers and bounce content around and this is /was an awesome plugin.   Can we update it.  OBS Trashed all my other Plugins and I got them all to work except the virtual which is now in OBS. (GREAT JOB) .  Can we please add to OBS)  sincerely OBS Addict!


----------



## Malic (Nov 15, 2022)

Have been trying to get the files linked above to work, and nothing is working.  Have completly cleared all old NDI and OBS installs to make sure there was nothing left over, and it is a no-go.

NDI sources are being seen on the same computer, but am not getting any communication to other PCs across the network.

The only thing I am getting every now and then is the title of the other PCs output shows up, but no video or sound, is just black screen, and the interactive source is a 0x0 pixel in the corner


----------



## Malic (Nov 15, 2022)

Malic said:


> Have been trying to get the files linked above to work, and nothing is working.  Have completly cleared all old NDI and OBS installs to make sure there was nothing left over, and it is a no-go.
> 
> NDI sources are being seen on the same computer, but am not getting any communication to other PCs across the network.
> 
> The only thing I am getting every now and then is the title of the other PCs output shows up, but no video or sound, is just black screen, and the interactive source is a 0x0 pixel in the corner


Update, 

It is only working after setting both gaming PC and Streaming PC to run as Admin.  It should not need this, previous versions did not.


----------



## Tormy (Nov 15, 2022)

Malic said:


> Update,
> 
> It is only working after setting both gaming PC and Streaming PC to run as Admin.  It should not need this, previous versions did not.


It works if you install the NDI Tool 5.0 .. ot me it's occurred so yesterday evening


----------



## Jakub72 (Nov 16, 2022)

I'm also having issues with crackling audio after updating NDI and OBS.


----------



## airway84 (Nov 16, 2022)

dragu87 said:


> here you go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello dragu87 when u have time could u please reupload it? because when i look for it there is nothing on the site/link not working correctly


----------



## TEC_Studio (Nov 16, 2022)

I just recently switched to OBS 28 and my NDI sources from other machines are no longer showing in the drop down list.. 
I do however see any sources listed as far as when I created one in my local OBS Studio.. 

in OBS 27 I was able to see every ndi connection in the drop down menu


----------



## Zachb36 (Nov 16, 2022)

Any updates on this? Not able to use NDI at all atm :(


TEC_Studio said:


> I just recently switched to OBS 28 and my NDI sources from other machines are no longer showing in the drop down list..
> I do however see any sources listed as far as when I created one in my local OBS Studio..
> 
> in OBS 27 I was able to see every ndi connection in the drop down menu


Pretty sure the new 28.1.2 update broke it.


----------



## TEC_Studio (Nov 17, 2022)

Zachb36 said:


> Any updates on this? Not able to use NDI at all atm :(
> 
> Pretty sure the new 28.1.2 update broke it.


Instead of downgrading to OBS27, I decided to use SRT feed instead which is much higher latency but in the end, it works fine when you adjust some things. 

I hope this gets resolved soon though cause NDI is smooooooth


----------



## Zachb36 (Nov 17, 2022)

TEC_Studio said:


> Instead of downgrading to OBS27, I decided to use SRT feed instead which is much higher latency but in the end, it works fine when you adjust some things.
> 
> I hope this gets resolved soon though cause NDI is smooooooth



What is SRT feed?


----------



## lucaw83 (Nov 18, 2022)

Is it somehow possible to send one of the recording tracks, e.g. track 2, via NDI?


----------



## TheDirewolf (Nov 19, 2022)

Tormy said:


> It works if you install the NDI Tool 5.0 .. ot me it's occurred so yesterday evening


I had the same issue so I installed NDI Tool 5.0 and uninstalled the old runtime, but I cannot get OBS Studio to look at the Version 5 runtime. When I launch I get a popup saying it couldn't be found, and I have this in the logs:

01:22:37.639: [obs-ndi] hello ! (version 4.10.0)
01:22:37.639: [obs-ndi] Trying 'C:\Program Files\NewTek\NDI 4 Runtime\v4'
01:22:37.639: [obs-ndi] Can't find the NDI library
01:22:41.591: Failed to initialize module 'obs-ndi.dll'

Even tried uninstalling OBS and re-installing, deleted everything out of the Windows prefetch folder, I cannot figure out where it is storing to look there for the runtime.


----------



## Talonis (Nov 19, 2022)

Zachb36 said:


> View attachment 88697
> Here is a screen shot. As I said, matter how many how many times I download and install it, and restart the Mac, it keeps popping up and NDI no longer works on Mac M1.



I get the same error on Mac Apple Silicon with the NDI 4.9.10 plugin. I know the release notes say that 4.9.10 won't work with M1 / ARM64 macs on OBS 28 but does anyone have a version of the plugin that will?


----------



## Talonis (Nov 19, 2022)

Update. OK, the advice given on the previous page of this topic worked!

Now running NDI on Mac M1 Silicon / ARM64 with OBS 28 natively.

Thank you.


----------



## TheDirewolf (Nov 19, 2022)

TheDirewolf said:


> I had the same issue so I installed NDI Tool 5.0 and uninstalled the old runtime, but I cannot get OBS Studio to look at the Version 5 runtime. When I launch I get a popup saying it couldn't be found, and I have this in the logs:
> 
> 01:22:37.639: [obs-ndi] hello ! (version 4.10.0)
> 01:22:37.639: [obs-ndi] Trying 'C:\Program Files\NewTek\NDI 4 Runtime\v4'
> ...


I ended up creating the ..\NewTek\NDI 4 Runtime\v4 directory and copying the files from the NDI 5 runtime directory and that worked but still curious how I could get it looking to the right spot.


----------



## Zachb36 (Nov 20, 2022)

TheDirewolf said:


> I ended up creating the ..\NewTek\NDI 4 Runtime\v4 directory and copying the files from the NDI 5 runtime directory and that worked but still curious how I could get it looking to the right spot.





Talonis said:


> Update. OK, the advice given on the previous page of this topic worked!
> 
> Now running NDI on Mac M1 Silicon / ARM64 with OBS 28 natively.
> 
> Thank you.


This worked! Thank you!


----------



## z0ki (Nov 20, 2022)

Can confirm that there is big audio issues running NDI on the latest version of OBS v28. Moving slider to the LEFT resolves the crackling/static sound. I might just downgrade if there is no fix for this?


----------



## clking (Nov 21, 2022)

Talonis said:


> Update. OK, the advice given on the previous page of this topic worked!
> 
> Now running NDI on Mac M1 Silicon / ARM64 with OBS 28 natively.
> 
> Thank you.


Could you spell out the steps you took to get this working on Apple Silicon? I've tried the resolutions listed on the previous page but have not been successful getting the NDI plugin to work with OBS 28.1.2.


----------



## Jakub72 (Nov 22, 2022)

I may have found a temporary solution for anyone with the crackling static audio issues when updating NDI for OBS 28. It seems to only affect Audio coming through the Left Channel, whereas the Right Channel remains intact.

Install the *Audio Pan Filter* and apply it to your NDI Source. *Here are my settings that "fixed" this static audio bug.*

This isn't perfect so your mileage may vary, experiment with your setup and see what happens. Hopefully NDI and OBS update soon to resolve this audio issue altogether.


----------



## daveda (Nov 22, 2022)

clking said:


> Could you spell out the steps you took to get this working on Apple Silicon? I've tried the resolutions listed on the previous page but have not been successful getting the NDI plugin to work with OBS 28.1.2.


This is what worked for me:
Install ndi-runtime 5 from here:  ndi-runtime-5.0.10.1-macOS.pkg
Then create a symbolic link in /usr/local/lib:  sudo ln libndi.dylib libndi.4.dylib


----------



## moebasal (Nov 25, 2022)

Issue The new plugin 4.10 on windows have AUDIO issue the sound comes static piping really bad if you PAN it all the way to LEFT it's fine but then you only getting sound from left speaker please fix it and thank you for your work


----------



## moebasal (Nov 25, 2022)

For me now I'm using voicemeter with it's build feature VBAN to send audio works perfect


----------



## SigAddict (Nov 27, 2022)

I put off upgrading OBS because I knew there was issues with plugins. The only plugin I use is this plugin and StreamElements Live (I've always used only these two). I upgraded OBS on both computers used the zip file to overwrite the old files. Now my audio is horribly distorted.

Before I upgraded I had been using NDI for well over two years. These computers have been formatted and even replaced during this time and I have had zero issues whatsoever. I always keep the NDI runtime up to date as well. As soon as I upgraded OBS and started using the upgraded plugin, the audio has been unusable. 

I would really rather not revert back to an old unsupported version, especially since the StreamElements plugin would no longer be able to be upgraded. I'm not even sure I can download the old version.

Current OS on both computers - Windows 10 pro 21H2
All audio sources set the same 24bit, 48000hz
Both computers hardwired to a dedicated switch.


----------



## Razor19110 (Nov 27, 2022)

Hi
So far the Obs plugin 4.10 works with Obs 28.1, the desktop sound works, but the microphone sound crackles when you speak, so you can't talk in the stream without the background noise, which is a pity
that still needs to be fixed


----------



## C5martin (Nov 27, 2022)

Jakub72 said:


> I'm also having issues with crackling audio after updating NDI and OBS.


I have updated to OBS 28.1.2 and installed the NDI plugin 4.5.1.0 on my Laptop and Desktop both windows 11 i7 PC's.
Also experiencing sound distortion and breakup video is OK.
I am linking Laptop to Desktop.
Don't think I have missed any settings.


----------



## clking (Nov 28, 2022)

daveda said:


> This is what worked for me:
> Install ndi-runtime 5 from here:  ndi-runtime-5.0.10.1-macOS.pkg
> Then create a symbolic link in /usr/local/lib:  sudo ln libndi.dylib libndi.4.dylib


Perfect, thank you for posting this. Worked for me!


----------



## Trixz2007 (Nov 29, 2022)

On the gaming pc latest OBS 28 and plugin works fine as intended. However on Streaming PC I had to go back oBS 27 as video is fine audio tends to crackle and just messed up in so many ways. It seems there a issue on the receiving end on the latest NDI plugin does not retrieve the signal correctly for some readson.


----------



## EinfachSmon (Nov 29, 2022)

Trixz2007 said:


> On the gaming pc latest OBS 28 and plugin works fine as intended. However on Streaming PC I had to go back oBS 27 as video is fine audio tends to crackle and just messed up in so many ways. It seems there a issue on the receiving end on the latest NDI plugin does not retrieve the signal correctly for some readson.


Unfortunately, I have the same problem. But I found a Youtube video where another developer developed the plugin before Palakis released his updated version. 
With this version of the plugin there are no audio problems such as crackling etc.. It has been tested for video etc and found to be safe.









						OBS Studio 28 NDI Fix
					

OBS Studio v28.0.3 - NDI Plugin Link: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1MAI73MAJ5-1WjjKzHPy6zvWFBRr6K0oa/viewGames einfach günstiger!https://www.instant-gamin...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## C5martin (Dec 1, 2022)

Just installed OBS studio 28 NDI Fix and now have good sound and picture.


----------



## SigAddict (Dec 1, 2022)

I think it's great that people have come up with work arounds for this plugin to fix audio, but they are exactly that, workarounds. Most people don't want to download a fix off a random google drive or use VBAN on voicemeeter to fix audio. Hopefully this gets sorted in a more official way soon.


----------



## LiveGi (Dec 4, 2022)

Zachb36 said:


> View attachment 88697
> Here is a screen shot. As I said, matter how many how many times I download and install it, and restart the Mac, it keeps popping up and NDI no longer works on Mac M1.







I constantly get the same error with my M1 Mac and can't even start OBS anymore...

I reinstalled OBS 28.1.2, then installed the NDI integration _obs-ndi-4.10.0-Qt6-macOS_, then the runtime _ndi-runtime-4.5.1-macOS_ and rebooted. Error keeps popping up.

Help would be much appreciated :)


----------



## ThommiTechnik (Dec 8, 2022)

Dear all,

as a lot of us, I also struggled with NDI on my M1 Mac. Today I got it working, and I wanted to share my solution with you:

- Go into /Programs, and choose "Show Contents" from NDI Video Monitor. Go into "Contents > Frameworks" and copy the "libndi_advanced.dynlib"
- Chang into "usr/local/lib", and paste this file
- rename the "libndi4.dynlib" (like e.g. "old_libndi4.dynlib")
- rename "libndi_advanced.dynlib" to "libndi4.dynlib"
- start OBS, and you'll see the NDI Sources again

Cheers, Thomas


----------



## eadnams (Dec 8, 2022)

ThommiTechnik said:


> Dear all,
> 
> as a lot of us, I also struggled with NDI on my M1 Mac. Today I got it working, and I wanted to share my solution with you:
> 
> ...


I believe its .dylib not .dynlib

Also libndi.4.dylib, not libndi4.dynlib


----------



## ThommiTechnik (Dec 9, 2022)

eadnams said:


> I believe its .dylib not .dynlib
> 
> Also libndi.4.dylib, not libndi4.dynlib


Yes, that's possible ;) Maybe the brain was quicker than my fingers :D Effect´s the same ;)


----------



## Slykilla (Dec 9, 2022)

OBS NDI Plugin Static in Audio issue
					

SInce the new OBS update the Audio from the NDI source sounds completely static. -one thing i have notice that fixes this is moving the Balance to the Left all the Static is gone but when i place it in the middle on balance or to the right it sounds like static again please help me fix.




					obsproject.com
				



In case anyone is having a static issue i have found a permanent workaround for it in my thread


----------



## fhld (Dec 9, 2022)

ThommiTechnik said:


> Dear all,
> 
> as a lot of us, I also struggled with NDI on my M1 Mac. Today I got it working, and I wanted to share my solution with you:
> 
> ...


Crazy. Weeks of needless patience. Thank you!. NDI showing up. M1/Ventura/OBS28/


----------



## ThommiTechnik (Dec 9, 2022)

fhld said:


> Crazy. Weeks of needless patience. Thank you!. NDI showing up. M1/Ventura/OBS28/


Glad, I could help


----------



## Pence_PC (Dec 9, 2022)

So if I read through the past few pages, people have got NDI 5+ to work in OBS 28?  Just wanting confirmation to be sure before attempting to possibly screw up my setup messing with it.


----------



## eadnams (Dec 10, 2022)

ThommiTechnik said:


> Yes, that's possible ;) Maybe the brain was quicker than my fingers :D Effect´s the same ;)


The same as long as you rename them correctly. Works though once the typos are fixed!


----------



## ThommiTechnik (Dec 10, 2022)

eadnams said:


> The same as long as you rename them correctly. Works though once the typos are fixed!


OK, you got. As you're per 100% right, I can't edit my post. Don't know why, will have a further look tomorrow, as I'm on work tonight. Thanks for your and @eadnams correction!


----------



## eadnams (Dec 10, 2022)

ThommiTechnik said:


> OK, you got. As you're per 100% right, I can't edit my post. Don't know why, will have a further look tomorrow, as I'm on work tonight. Thanks for your and @eadnams correction!


Thanks for posting this fix! Works great!


----------



## ervindesigns (Dec 12, 2022)

Hey, you can fix it simply by opening up a Terminal on mac, and write this:

sudo cp "/Applications/NDI Video Monitor.app/Contents/Frameworks/libndi_advanced.dylib" "/usr/local/lib/libndi.4.dylib"


----------



## Acey05 (Dec 12, 2022)

So quick question for someone who might be smarter than me or knows a way.

Is NDI always taking the full Video Ouput Sizes and cannot be changed at all, or is there a way to bypass it and force it use the Stream size instead?

Here's what I mean: 1080p Canvas = Record 1080p + Rescale 720p for NDI to Stream Machine.

Instead it's like: 1080p Canvas = Record 1080p + 1080p for NDI to Stream Machine = Stream Machine has to Rescale 720p

I mean I get it, since you need a capture source and that's how NDI works, but it seems really stupid for NDI to force me use 1080p and waste precious computing power on both machines at the same time AND to force a 720p downscale on my stream machine. This is like 2 layers of wasted encoding power for no reason? Especially if on a budget?

Yet because I'm forced to go 720p, I cannot record at 1080p on either machine unless, as said, NDI at 1080p from the main machine, wasting precious encoding power (hell, sometimes even up to 1 encoding step, like from Fast to Medium) to rescale down again on the second machine.

This is not to mention, NDI Preview is the same as NDI main, but just removes the audio, yet NDI Main doesn't capture any Audio output unless they're set to 1 (not a big deal, but for multi-track audio recording it's a pretty dumb limitation? I mean even VLC knows how read multi-audio correctly, yet anything out of 1 track NDI cannot read properly and can contribute to more crackling issues)?

I know some people will recommend Source Record Plugin most likely to bypass certain issues, but considering every other day someone will post a comment on how Source Record is bugged, I don't know if it's reliable.


----------



## wolvherin78 (Dec 13, 2022)

Hi, I installed the NDI plugin for Obs Studio 28 on a macbook air m2, after starting NDI streaming on Teams, on Obs Studio in NDI source I don't see any Teams users in the meeting, has anyone had the same problem? The same procedure if I do it on Windows 11 it works without any problem


----------



## ThommiTechnik (Dec 13, 2022)

wolvherin78 said:


> Hi, I installed the NDI plugin for Obs Studio 28 on a macbook air m2, after starting NDI streaming on Teams, on Obs Studio in NDI source I don't see any Teams users in the meeting, has anyone had the same problem? The same procedure if I do it on Windows 11 it works without any problem
> 
> View attachment 89656


Your Administrator, if it‘s not yourself, has to activate the policy for transmitting NDI and/or SDI. It‘s not part of the Teams–Program itself.


----------



## Vandonald (Dec 13, 2022)

Has anyone noticed that some video media sources, when output via the NDI output filter, causes the video to become dark? Anyone know a fix for this?


----------



## ThommiTechnik (Dec 14, 2022)

ThommiTechnik said:


> Your Administrator, if it‘s not yourself, has to activate the policy for transmitting NDI and/or SDI. It‘s not part of the Teams–Program itself.


hey @wolvherin78, forget my last sentence, as I didn't read your message properly. As it is working on Windows, did you install the NDI-Tools on macOS?

Cheers, Thomas


----------



## Ggwppino (Dec 14, 2022)

Hi!
I have some problem quality when I use this plugin. 
My screen resolution is 3440p



 This screen was taken directly at the game.











1) taken using NDI Monitor with images sent from NDI Capture HX (Nvidia). 
2) taken using OBS with images sent by NDI Capture HX. 
3) taken using OBS with images sent by OBS. 
4) was taken using NDI Monitor with images sent by OBS.
As you can see, the quality has dropped significantly when i use OBS plugin (expecially using OBS plugin NDI Source).

Also, the sending of images by NDI Capture HX and the OBS plugin has a significant difference in bandwidth usage. Images sent using obs use around 190Mbps, while NDI Capture HX around 50Mbps (using maximum settings).






Does anyone know anything about this that could solve my problem?


----------



## CBMoGraph (Dec 15, 2022)

Checking in to make sure I'm not missing anything...

I installed the runtime and the NDI plugin on my Mac (Intel MBPro, running Ventura 13.0), and can bring in an NDI input using "Video Capture Device" and selecting "NDI Video". The video that appears comes from the NDI-provided "NDI Virtual Input" app. This works well, but....

1) It limits me to only a single NDI input coming into OBS. While that's workable for the moment, I thought the benefit of NDI was that we could have multiple inputs on a network and pull from them simultaneously.

2) Is there something else I should be doing? When using OBS 27, "NDI Source" was a separate source from "Video Capture Device". This current setup seems unnecessarily limiting - it seems to me that I'm missing something...


----------



## NIKOLASPW (Dec 16, 2022)

Hello. Sorry for my english.

I have a lag of sound from the image. how to fix it guys? 0.5- 1,5 sek
win10 x64, obs28, obs27, obs29.


----------



## azafeiros (Dec 16, 2022)

Excellent work people despite some glitches. I Installed 4.10 plugin and 4.5.1 ndi runtime on my laptop (windows 10). The setup works perfectly if I add one or two ndi sources (mobile phones with ndi apps). When I add the third the video starts to stumble and if I add the forth OBS crashes. Oddly the video stumbling and OBS crash happens with GPU not more than 40% and CPU not more than 50% use. 
Is there a limit in the number of ndi sources the OBS plugin can handle? 

Also I noticed the crackling sound problem in all of ndi videos,  that has been mentioned earlier by many people.
I also tried NDI5 but the video were not in sync so I turned back to 4.10.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Dec 16, 2022)

azafeiros said:


> Excellent work people despite some glitches. I Installed 4.10 plugin and 4.5.1 ndi runtime on my laptop (windows 10). The setup works perfectly if I add one or two ndi sources (mobile phones with ndi apps). When I add the third the video starts to stumble and if I add the forth OBS crashes. Oddly the video stumbling and OBS crash happens with GPU not more than 40% and CPU not more than 50% use.
> Is there a limit in the number of ndi sources the OBS plugin can handle?


you aren't using WiFi, right?  
Have you checked your network? can your switch handle the NDI traffic along with whatever else is already on the LAN? Any VLANs, routing, ACLs involved? etc... I'd suggest starting with network troubleshooting 101


----------



## Acey05 (Dec 16, 2022)

NIKOLASPW said:


> Hello. Sorry for my english.
> 
> I have a lag of sound from the image. how to fix it guys? 0.5- 1,5 sek
> win10 x64, obs28, obs27, obs29.



Not sure how much you can translate what I say back, but lets try.

Does the lag happen always or when a new starting game?

If always, then maybe a system problem? Cable, Internet, WiFi maybe? Try starting from beginning install and stuff and step by step bebug what the problem could be.

But, OBS has a "bug" with NDI, when starting a new game that changes graphic card use (2D Mode to 3D Mode, game that requires extra power). OBS will "refresh" itself and this adds a lag always to Audio and Video, I think audio and video are correct times, just everything lags by 1-2 seconds behind.

I don't know how much more complicated I can explain back with translation tools, but hopefully this brings you to the correct path?


----------



## WVMJR (Dec 16, 2022)

ervindesigns said:


> Hey, you can fix it simply by opening up a Terminal on mac, and write this:
> 
> sudo cp "/Applications/NDI Video Monitor.app/Contents/Frameworks/libndi_advanced.dylib" "/usr/local/lib/libndi.4.dylib"


This should be posted at the very top of this thread ....  Thank you!!!


----------



## dragu87 (Dec 21, 2022)

Fix for the scratch - robotic sound 








						Release obs-ndi 4.10.1 · DDRBoxman/obs-ndi
					

Checksums obs-ndi-4.10.1-linux-x86_64.deb: b3149041a44c2671df45317f6e7f69a481a7167f0259c3594b867d01d9c4ff46 obs-ndi-4.10.1-macos-arm64.pkg: 860185e393cbf7a9eb315056d5a0f87ed32b22448ea6e917b37b9eee6...




					github.com


----------



## 2pfspiff (Dec 23, 2022)

How do you install the NDI plug in for OBS 28.1.2 and which NDI plug in is the newest?  Thanks for the help.


----------



## priscillareiss (Dec 23, 2022)

I have an Intel Mac and installed _obs-ndi-4.10.0-Qt6-macOS.pkg _and NDI 4.5.1 macOS runtime. I then installed OBS 28.1.2
My HD60S Game Capture card is not findable as either an NDI Source or as a Video Capture Device in OBS 28.1.2 - Does anyone have insight about what the issue might be?


----------



## azafeiros (Dec 25, 2022)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> you aren't using WiFi, right?
> Have you checked your network? can your switch handle the NDI traffic along with whatever else is already on the LAN? Any VLANs, routing, ACLs involved? etc... I'd suggest starting with network troubleshooting 101


Thanks for the reply. As I wrote at the beginning , I am using mobile phones on wifi.  Indeed the quality of the netorking is important. I had very good results in experimental conditions in my office, but when deploing it on a volleyball court things became more difficult. 
I managed to fix the crashing issue by using 4.10 plugin with the NDI 5 runtime. 4 streams connect without crashing OBS. But the quality is not acceptable (choppy video). I switched wifi to 5Gherz which doubled the bandwidth and things improved marginally. 
Now I am trying to utilise the wired usb connection to achieve stable high quality video stream from my mi9 android mobile to OBS on my pc.

I have OBS working  with 3 NDI video-audio streams from three phones with the connection made through WIFI hotspot (hot spot on xiaomi mi9, and the rest connected with wifi -mi8, pc, RealmeGTpro). Broad casting is made from MI9 through 4G connection. High quality streaming involves high bandwidth usage. I would like to reduce the traffic from the wifi hotspot and pass some of it through USB tethering since wired connection is more stable.


I have connected an MI9 xiaomi (miui 12.5, android 11) with a windows 10 pc trhough a USB cable. Internet sharing of the mobile 4G or WIFI connection seems to work perfectly.

With one exception. I am trying to stream NDI5 video (is IP based) from the mobile camera (Thallis camera) to the OBS (ndi 4.10 pluggin) on the win10 pc through the USB tethering.

The mobile camera is discoverable by the OBS on the pc and partial connection is acheived but only audio is trasnfered and not video.

During all tests internet sharing is perfect (traffic from the PC to android is perfect).

It seems as if video traffic, mobile to pc, is maybe blocked on the ndi connection port (5960-70).

Testing with an older mobile xiaomi mi8 lite , miui 12.03, Android 10) same setup, internet sharing perfect, and ndi audio and video stream perfect!!

Another test with a newer mobile, real me GT master (realme ui 3, android 12) resulted in identical results with the mi9 (video connection not working).

Another test replacing soft OBS with the NDI studio app of the NDI manufacturers had exactly the same results. Also replacing NDI streaming with SRT video stream (different protocol ports etc) worked perfectly.

My conclusion up to this is that after android 11 and beyond USB tethering setup is problematic as regards to NDI5 streaming.

Next I tested an external USB tethering app PDAnet+ on the mi9 phone. Streaming was working!! but the PC side client app caused serious problems on the networking, so I discarted this option, but it demonstrated that it is possible!

I would be gratefull if anyone had any idea why it is happening and if it can be solved. maybe a setting of USB tethering restrictions?

A secondary problem i discovered was that when MI9 and PC were connected through USB tethering, the PC could not discover at all NDi streams from mobiles connected to the MI9 wifi HOTSPOT , indicating somekind of lack of routing? (it is a fact that USB tethering sharing and hotspot sharing create different subnets).

Merry christmas people!!
Alex


----------



## BlackIC3 (Dec 30, 2022)

Hello everyone, I use OBS Ndi on 2 Windows PCs. These are directly connected to each other via a network cable. The signal from the gaming PC also arrives at the Stream PC, but no picture/sound is played back. Does anyone have any ideas what else I could try? 
_Thanks and greetings from Germany_


----------



## azafeiros (Dec 30, 2022)

Unfortunately my laptop cannot be upgraded to win 11. So I did a test on a win 11 desktop pc. The USB tethering setup with ΜΙ9 worked perfectly and trasmitted NDI5 video succesfully!!!! But when I stopped the stream and started again I found the same problem with my laptop!! No video, only sound. As if the video after the first successful run, was marked for blocking!! It has not worked ever since even after reboot everything.

The usb tethering app PDAnet+ worked only the first time used. Any subsequent efforts failed.
Exactly the same with Tetrd app which employes a VPN. It worked perfectly the first time used , but afterwards failed.

So the fact that ndi5 video streaming through USB , was succesful the first time used but afterwards seems to be blocked (only video, not audio) was reproduced 3 times already!!!!!

It is related to android 11 and 12, not 10.

Hotspot wifi Tethering does not have any problems. NDI5 streaming is perfect. Therefore it is related exclusively to USB tethering

Video streaming over USB is perfect if i change NDI protocol to SRT!!
So it exclusively related to NDI video streaming and not video streaming in general.


----------



## Jaybonaut (Dec 30, 2022)

BlackIC3 said:


> Hello everyone, I use OBS Ndi on 2 Windows PCs. These are directly connected to each other via a network cable. The signal from the gaming PC also arrives at the Stream PC, but no picture/sound is played back. Does anyone have any ideas what else I could try?
> _Thanks and greetings from Germany_


Connected to each other?  I thought everyone was connecting through a router/switch, not directly to each other.


----------



## BlackIC3 (Dec 30, 2022)

Jaybonaut said:


> Connected to each other?  I thought everyone was connecting through a router/switch, not directly to each other.


You can let it run over the router / switch or connect it directly to one another if you have a second network card. Everything worked fine until I changed my CPU.


----------



## Dumedo (Jan 3, 2023)

Game PC is an i7-8700 32gb rtx3070, streaming PC is an i5-4570 16gb GTX1060, both on win10 and connected on a gigabit ethernet switch.
OBS NDI version 4.9 with OBS 27 has audio desynkc problems. 
It start ok but after half an hour audio come late than video until it is 1 second or more later. Got few frame loss at the end of the streaming but 16 on 700000 I think it's irrelevant.
I did every test I found and the only way to make it work was split video and both mic and audio on their own layer. It worked for a few months but now I got desync as I said after half an our.

So I tryed latest OSB version 28 with the "obs-ndi 4.10.0 (OBS 28 Support)" but Streaming PC receive stuttering video from webcam and the streaming was without any audio, streaming pc correctly was receiving audio from gaming pc because audio levels bars where working properly. Also recording to hard disk was without audio. OBS got massive frame loss.

So I roll back to OBS-NDI 4.9 and OBS 27 but still got audio desync problems and I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## Acey05 (Jan 3, 2023)

Make sure all the audio settings in both Windows and OBS are the same (48khz, don't have too many filters that stress the CPU, etc).

Make sure both NDI are using the same Timing (Network or Source) and make sure both of your PC have the same Time as well.

Make sure any kind of extra streaming or recording on your Game PC isn't hitting the cap loads (95% on GPU for example) if they are, then record with the Hardware stuff like Quicksync or NVENC but on the lowest settings.

Trying Low Latency on your NDI is another option instead of normal (it's under the NDI Source) and make sure Hardware Acceleration is enabled if your budget PC supports it.


----------



## Dumedo (Jan 4, 2023)

Acey05 said:


> Make sure all the audio settings in both Windows and OBS are the same (48khz, don't have too many filters that stress the CPU, etc).
> 
> Make sure both NDI are using the same Timing (Network or Source) and make sure both of your PC have the same Time as well.
> 
> ...


- Both pc and OBS are on same audio settings
- Both PC have the same time NDI timing is only on ndi sources so no NDI timing on gaming PC
- Game PC GPU is never over 95% and also CPU
- I'm already on low latency and also hardware acceleration is enabled.

I tested again OBS 28.1.2 with obs-ndi-4.10.0 plugin and both ndi-runtime-4.5.1-Windows and NDI runtime 5.5.2.0 because with 27.2.4 today I can't see any sources but now with 28.1.2 I got massive "skipped frames due to encoding lag", tested on both my PC (on streaming PC I just enabled the plugin to output and i got same skipped frame bla bla bla... )






Without OBS-ndi plugin enabled I got no skipped frames due to encoding





As you can see CPU usage is high with NDplugin enabled


----------



## Acey05 (Jan 4, 2023)

I'm not sure I understand, anything sending data to another machine which involves audio, images, and such will always have a CPU or GPU cost.

It's kinda like uploading a video on Youtube, even if people claim it doesn't have a performance cost on your browser, it does, your PC needs to do work to send data in a format to another, it can't be free. NDI is the same, it requires work to send that data in some format to the other PC.

NDI however shouldn't be at 10%, maybe 2% at 720 and 5% at 1080? So I'm not sure what's going on there, unless Recording is involved as well or rescaling of videos.

The only thing I know is you require a much stronger PC if you plan on getting fancy, I don't use Webcams, Masks, Filters or Shaders, but every scene you have with extra effects will add to that cost, since OBS doesn't disable those effects, and they eat performance in the background (even idle videos).


----------



## Dumedo (Jan 4, 2023)

Acey05 said:


> I'm not sure I understand, anything sending data to another machine which involves audio, images, and such will always have a CPU or GPU cost.
> 
> It's kinda like uploading a video on Youtube, even if people claim it doesn't have a performance cost on your browser, it does, your PC needs to do work to send data in a format to another, it can't be free. NDI is the same, it requires work to send that data in some format to the other PC.
> 
> ...


Tnx for the answer. I'm well aware that there is a "cost" in CPU and GPU but the problem is not CPU or GPU related I know how to monitor CPU and GPU and I always check but this is not the case.

My specs are: Game PC is an i7-8700 32gb rtx3070, streaming PC is an i5-4570 16gb GTX1060. Audio desync come sometime after half an hour sometime after 1 hour and sometime I got no desync, I stream everytime the same game rFactor 2, nothing else.

If I stream from my GamePC I don't have any desyc so I think the problem is related to NDI plugin and this problem is present from 2021, if you read on github https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/issues/691 someone pointed me to the right direction:

split your audio and video for each to have its own ndi source (streaming pc + gaming pc)
use "low latency Experimental mode"
And it worked, but sometimes I still got desync, and I was on OBS 27 at the time; I knew that OBS 28 did't had a working obs-ndi plugin but
 last week I tried the new obs-ndi plugin with 28.1.2, and I got "skipped frames due encoding lag" on Gaming PC with obs-ndi plugin active.

Yesterday night I did a complete cleaning of OBS and NDI runtime on both PC. And after many restarts now I don't have "skipped frames due encoding lag", I haven't tested for the desync because I need at least a 2 hour streaming but I got bad sound quality and audio distortion, I know that there is a fix somewere here on the forum and I'm going to test it today.


----------



## Acey05 (Jan 5, 2023)

I don't know what to say honestly to help, because no one wants to fix the issues for OBS / NDI currently, and that's kinda the nasty truth. You can fix it for a day or two, but problems will come back.

So you're kinda on your own to find out what your system will "tolerate", or should I say what kind of "quality" you personally will tolerate on your streams.

I did mention several times in the past that newer versions of OBS 27 were having the desync issues. 
Neither OBS or NDI peeps wanted to fix it, even though it's literally there, as in just look up what was changed in OBS in version 27.1 or something and the later ones to see where the problem started, no one did.

I did mention that the new NDI Tools work, and I think version 4.6 was the best, but NDI removed them.
So we're still stuck on 4.5.1 Github Runtimes, and now there is the issue that NDI 5 Runtimes is also lost (or the outdated version is only backed?), while I think NDI Tools 5.0 have stutters issues. No one has backups or fixes for these.

I did mention that the best you can fix NDI with is by having intermittent "audio drops", as in every couple of minutes to hours, your audio will "skip" a couple of frames trying to resync.
It's annoying if you focus on it, but not really noticeable, and that's the best you can hope for. Nobody bothered using this information to trace back the "audio buffering issue", that I think only NDI 4.9.2 partially fixed.

I did mention a bug about having too many NDI specific outputs causing the Streaming PC for example to get taxed by OBS and disconnecting the PC's connection, while also potentially desyncing the whole audio by several seconds fully, no one cared.

I did mention also that the new OBS-NDI has "audio capture issues", as in you need to start a 3D software first (game for example) and THEN OBS afterwards, otherwise it will desync the audio on the outputs.
Most apparent with OBS and NDI on a second screen before starting a game (even VLC desyncs it), it could be related to Shader Caching or something, but no one bothered checking up on this issue since it's "visual" and not a "real" problem, whatever that means.

And just recently, as in today, I found out OBS stutters videos every couple of minutes to an hour with the latest NDI Plugin. I has some videos be completely desynced as a local recording.
Everyone is saying to use NDI 4.10.1, but it seems like no one noticed it's causes video buffering/latency issues for stressed GPU's, meaning unless you have 2 GPU Encoding chips (which only exists on high end GPU's) for example, even recording a video will have the same stutters and audio drops as in the stream, sometimes worse, just adding extra work for people to fix in a video editor.

The best part? Old OBS with 4.9 doesn't have this Local Recording issue with GPU videos at least, and I think 4.9.2 for OBS 28 also fixes this issue. Yet it seems like no one notices any of these issues or can do anything about it, so we're stuck with what we have, or with plenty of contradicting information.

I think if OBS gets another update that breaks the current 4.9.2 NDI Plugins, or introduces anymore issues with the NDI Tools, NDI will be pretty much dead at that point since it's barely works at this point. 

At that point you will need to use the Teleport Plugin. It would be perfect if the Teleport Plugin could use QuickSync for example to do it's work, but sadly it needs to use about 10% of a CPU's power, which has it's own set of issues.


----------



## jbcurler2010 (Jan 5, 2023)

Just a general question on the development process here. It's been months since I heard any comment on an official new release of 5.0. I had read somewhere that development was "stuck" at some point and that they had given up. Knowing this community, I doubt that. But it would be helpful to get an official update of some sort. In particular, I'm curious whether NDI Output and and Dedicated NDI Output will have an option to Output NDI HX if there is capable hardware? Also will there be the ability to bind NDI Output to a particular interface or network?


----------



## Juspan (Friday at 8:38 PM)

jbcurler2010 said:


> Just a general question on the development process here. It's been months since I heard any comment on an official new release of 5.0. I had read somewhere that development was "stuck" at some point and that they had given up. Knowing this community, I doubt that. But it would be helpful to get an official update of some sort. In particular, I'm curious whether NDI Output and and Dedicated NDI Output will have an option to Output NDI HX if there is capable hardware? Also will there be the ability to bind NDI Output to a particular interface or network?


This is what I wonder too. The developer has not commented anything.. It's starting to feel like this plugin is dead.


----------



## Jackdaw91 (Friday at 9:41 PM)

jbcurler2010 said:


> Just a general question on the development process here. It's been months since I heard any comment on an official new release of 5.0. I had read somewhere that development was "stuck" at some point and that they had given up. Knowing this community, I doubt that. But it would be helpful to get an official update of some sort. In particular, I'm curious whether NDI Output and and Dedicated NDI Output will have an option to Output NDI HX if there is capable hardware? Also will there be the ability to bind NDI Output to a particular interface or network?


----------



## Jackdaw91 (Friday at 10:11 PM)

I apologise for not having a clue about the protocol here and not really knowing what or where to post but hopefully I can help regarding the Newtek NDI integration issue. I too was having bother getting the NDI 5 Source to show up in OBS Studio 28.1.2 macos arm64.dmg. It's probably common knowledge by now but I found some tips on YouTube and they thankfully worked for me and I have it working now so I thought i'd pass them on in case someone finds them as lifesaving as I did. A huge thank you goes out to the guy who posted the instructions as they were invaluable to me.https://youtu.be/2AeaIPh0J9g


----------



## Oslo_O (Sunday at 12:10 PM)

I don't know if it could Help but here is my configuration thats seems to work on Windows without Robotic Voice:

Game PC:

NDI Tools 5.5.2.0

On Stream PC:

OBS 29.0.0
https://github.com/dev47apps/obs-ndi/releases/tag/4.9.2 obs-ndi-4.9.2_28-Windows.zip
NDI 4.5 Windows runtime using the installer provided here: https://ndi.palakis.fr/runtime/ndi-runtime-4.5.1-Windows.exe
Everything is connected with CAT7 ethernet cables with a NETGEAR Switch ProSafe GS105E

I let you my NDI source conf in attachement (sorry it's in french)



It seems that sometimes i have some delay between Images abd sounds buti still don't know why.

*IMPORTANT: when i tried the latest OBS-NDI plugin version, i had a robotic sound! Not with 4.9.2 version*


----------



## thedeadpullshow (Monday at 12:06 AM)

I am very concerned that this project has been abandoned at this point.   Can one of the developers chime in?


----------



## Oslo_O (Monday at 1:38 PM)

thedeadpullshow said:


> I am very concerned that this project has been abandoned at this point.   Can one of the developers chime in?


You're right. NDI is really a tremendous alternative of expensive internal capture cards...


----------



## pLy (Monday at 9:38 PM)

I am also wondering, how I can route internal NDI Streams like from Resolume Arena back to OBS. I have no hope anymore that this project here will be supported in the near future for ARM Macs. Anyone has an Idea how to accomplish this? I'm willing to spend the money for a hardware solution.


----------



## ThommiTechnik (Today at 4:22 PM)

pLy said:


> I am also wondering, how I can route internal NDI Streams like from Resolume Arena back to OBS. I have no hope anymore that this project here will be supported in the near future for ARM Macs. Anyone has an Idea how to accomplish this? I'm willing to spend the money for a hardware solution.


Maybe I don't understand you right, but we already told, how to install and use NDI on AR Macs (as we are also using ARM Macs' in our organization). So, it's possible to go from Resolume to OBS. Or did I misunderstand your question?

Are you really working with Resolume and OBS on one computer at the same time? Strange...


----------



## thedeadpullshow (14 minutes ago)

ThommiTechnik said:


> Maybe I don't understand you right, but we already told, how to install and use NDI on AR Macs (as we are also using ARM Macs' in our organization). So, it's possible to go from Resolume to OBS. Or did I misunderstand your question?
> 
> Are you really working with Resolume and OBS on one computer at the same time? Strange...


I am working with Resolume and OBS and vMix on the same computer (on a PC).   Yes, I know I shouldn't,  but I used a combination of NDI and Spout2 to share video sources between those apps.  Maybe they can try Spout2 in OBS if NDI isn't working for them?


----------

